# June 2006 Mamas - July Chat Thread



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We're toddlers!







:

We're giving high fives, cruising, crawling normally, throwing a ball, eating anything and everything, and basically wreaking thoroughly enjoyable havoc.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi! Harper chases the cat around yelling "meow, meow!" She is also into body parts all of a sudden. She'll point at my toes and then hers, lift her shirt and poke her bellybutton, that kind of thing. So we sang "head, shoulders, knees and toes," and she was fascinated.

She's cutting tooth 11-ish and is on some kind of solids strike. Except today, she caved and tried a strawberry banana crepe. I have yet to have her try any other "milk" besides mine. I don't know what I'd pick. We don't drink milk, and rice milk isn't super nutritious, and I don't want to go crazy with soy for her. I'm ok with tofu here and there, but not something as a main staple. What's everyone else doing? Does it matter? I'm not looking to do it to replace BM, either. Just for new tastes/options for when I'm away and she rejectse EBM.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Haven't tried cow's milk or any other yet. Interested in goat's, but... I just don't really care. She luhhhh-huuuuves yogurt, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh my goodness, here we are.

Bastian's attained two new nicknames this week: Danger Baby and Bazgul.

Danger Baby because in three days he managed to fall face first into the coffee table (black eye), trip with a soft-straw cup (bloody lip), and knock a store display over on himself while I was at work (scrape down his cheek). He also figured out how to climb up to and stand up on the seat of his big sister's tricycle so he can rock out and ring the bell. Doesn't hold on to anything. He literally dances up there.









And Bazgul because he's acquired a new level of shriek that sounds an awful lot like the Nazguls in Lord of the Rings. We were camping with friends last weekend and Mike, husband of twins plus a toddler -- so fairly used to a lot of noise -- gifted him with that one in honor of the intensity and pitch Bastian manages to reach. These are usually happy shrieks, mind you. Just very, very loud.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

. I'm not really here, cause I still have a baby, not a toddler
lalalalalalalalala my baby is STILL A BABY! She is NOT A TODDLER! LALALALALALALALA

We just got back from our first camping trip. it was cold at night, and ruby was teething each night... so lots of crying... and not much sleeping. I'm gonna fold some laundry and then knit for a bit till I pass out.









With my baby.

who is not a toddler.

I'm only here to see what YOUR toddlers are up to.

cause my baby is still a baby.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hi! Harper chases the cat around yelling "meow, meow!" She is also into body parts all of a sudden. She'll point at my toes and then hers, lift her shirt and poke her bellybutton, that kind of thing. So we sang "head, shoulders, knees and toes," and she was fascinated.

She's cutting tooth 11-ish and is on some kind of solids strike. Except today, she caved and tried a strawberry banana crepe. I have yet to have her try any other "milk" besides mine. I don't know what I'd pick. We don't drink milk, and rice milk isn't super nutritious, and I don't want to go crazy with soy for her. I'm ok with tofu here and there, but not something as a main staple. What's everyone else doing? Does it matter? I'm not looking to do it to replace BM, either. Just for new tastes/options for when I'm away and she rejectse EBM.

Evie is super into body parts too. She'll actually point to my nose if I ask her where's mommy's nose? and Head, Shoulders, Knees, and Toes is perfect!!! Why didn't I think of that? I bet Ev would love it! Not to mention Caleb would have a blast trying to teach it to her.









We're doing cow's milk here. After the breastfeeding strike last month, I'm all dried up. I don't know how important milk really is though. I asked the ped the other day when we were there for both kids' well baby checks. My oldest doesn't drink much milk. He said as long as he's eating yogurt and cheese, it's not necessary to actually drink the milk. He said that even the calcium fortified juice is ok. So, my little plan of Caleb having to listen to the doctor tell him to drink at least 2 glasses of milk backfired.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







. I'm not really here, cause I still have a baby, not a toddler
lalalalalalalalala my baby is STILL A BABY! She is NOT A TODDLER! LALALALALALALALA

We just got back from our first camping trip. it was cold at night, and ruby was teething each night... so lots of crying... and not much sleeping. I'm gonna fold some laundry and then knit for a bit till I pass out.









With my baby.

who is not a toddler.

I'm only here to see what YOUR toddlers are up to.

cause my baby is still a baby.


















:

Evie went to the ped for the wbc on Thurs. She's 21# 8 oz and 32 1/2 in. So the doc said she's the height of an average 18 mo.







She's going to be sooo tall!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Nicole! I got the MT! Evie loves it! She cuddled right up in it and got the biggest smile on her face. She almost fell asleep in it just walking around the house. I think it will come in handy on those super clingy days that we seem to be having more and more of around here. Thanks again!!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We do raw whole cow's milk here for S2. We have a milk man and everything. It's adorable. If I had enough EBM to give her, I would, but I don't, so feel the need to replace the fat elsewhere. We can't afford to keep avocados in the house, and she actually really likes the milk.

J, however, is getting nothing, no matter how many times the doc tells me I should start him on rice cereal "'cause at 6 months his iron stores will be depleted, and HE WON'T GET ANY MORE IRON!! HE CAN ONLY GET IRON FROM RICE CEREAL!" Um, what about breast milk?

Korin, my baby is still a baby too, even though she looks like a kid. Her baby face is all but gone.

We say:
"Gee" (hard G) dog
"Dada!"
"Mama!" but only when we're upset or crying. Any other time, it's dadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadada all the live-long day.
"Ja Ja" Jack Jack
"Diddy" sissy
"bah bah!" bye bye
"Mah!" mine! or more
and, when we walk past her carrying ANY plate of food..."mmmMMMMMmmmm"


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I'm calling it - as of last Friday, I have a walker. Life is about to get a lot more interesting around here.

I just realized this morning that she says 'thank you' when you hand her something - she says, "dih dah" and smiles, and does it regularly enough to be sure that's what she means. Ca-yoot! She's also very helpful - or at least way more helpful than D was at this age - she likes to help clean up (especially likes putting toys in bins, and wiping her tray off after a meal), and is cooperative when I ask her to bring me somehting if I don't want her playing with it. Also - while she puts almost everything in her mouth, she will NOT swallow something if it's not food - she just holds it in her mouth and chews on it until I extract it. I find that fascinating. She also recently has started liking carrying stuffed toys around - which couldn't make me happier, because I am a fan of stuffed toys, especially unusual ones. She'll often walk around pickin gup as many as she can hang on to and then just walk around with a big smile on her face.

I love toddlerhood. Though I could deal without the shrieking tantrums.

There are 3 cow milk lovers in this house (even though we're not cows














, but K is not interested thus far - I offered her some with her cake at her party, and she declined and stuck with her water







She loves cheese and yogurt, and I'm not sweating it. I know she doesn't "need" milk; I know the nutrients she needs, and I'll be sure she gets them in some form. She's still nursing 4-5 times a day, and eating a good portion of regular food so I'm not worried in the slightest.

We had a great time on her birthday, and at her party. Will post a picture linky some time this week, as I have a ton of pics to sort through.

Happy toddlerhood everyone! Everyone except Korin, since Ruby is still a baby.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Um, so I feel more and more like Diane Keaton in the beginning of "Baby Boom" where she's at the park, saying "The child doesn't even hold a cup..."

Maybe I'm just too clueless, but it doesn't seem that Nevie has any words. Sometimes I think she has a version of Mama ("Yaya"), but I'm not betting the farm on it. She signs a few things really regularly, and is a total (unintelligible) chatterbox... so, I guess she's just waiting for the right thing to say. Like her father. But she likes to woof-woof after the dog, and her latest trick is trying to whistle if she sees a bird (or something bird-like).

Still no interest in standing on her own. It's becoming sooooo obvious that this is a choice. She's very strong, fast, and a good climber -- so all the basic abilities are there. She just doesn't give a cr*p yet. No big. All the longer for her core muscles to get strong and protect her lower back throughout her lifetime... yeah, that's it.

So, technically, she isn't toddling. I get to claim baby sanctuary as well.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

oh, i hope no one is offended by my comment about cows milk. when i was pregnant I craved it like CRAZY. drank whole milk by the gallon.







we have a milk allergy in my fam, so if I can help it, Ruby will never taste it. Cheese, ice cream and the like are a different story (although she has yet to taste those too)


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oh, i hope no one is offended by my comment about cows milk.

Not even. I know that we don't need cow's milk, we just happen to love the taste of it here (well, 3 out of 4 of us do, anyway)....Ja used to drink raw milk from his uncle's farm, and said it was amazing. I've never had raw milk. I dunno if I'd like it though, whole milk isn't my bag for drinking (for cooking though, YES.)...I'm a 1% gal, myself. I know the necessity of cow's milk is one of many things that is debated here at MDC...and I plant myself in the 'I don't need it, but I like it so I have it - just like chocolate and french fries' category.







. No worries, Korin.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Also - while she puts almost everything in her mouth, she will NOT swallow something if it's not food - she just holds it in her mouth and chews on it until I extract it.

s2 does this too. it's bizarre.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
oh, i hope no one is offended by my comment about cows milk.

not at all.









I think I might get S2 allergy tested. We cut out dairy and eggs, and her shiners were gone for a while, but now they're back without the fun of eating dairy and eggs!







Gluten, maybe? We don't eat soy, so that's not it. Hmm...the mind reels. She's got her 15 month (!) WBV in a few weeks (next week?) so we'll talk to the ped then about getting her tested. I'm also wondering if MY deep dark eye circles and the bumps on my arms and thighs are a result of a food allergy. I wonder what having smooth, soft skin is like?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi! I'm with Korin. I don't have a toddler, but I'm sure interested in hearing about yours!









Cows milk--
good discussion.
My pediatrician says milk is great for ages 2-20. I think this is a convenience factor-- get nutrients in them as easily as possible. I, for one, hate milk. I don't remember when I started hating it. And I think the whole "milk is necessary for a well-balanced diet" is really a result of the dairy lobby. DH's opinion: he says "you do know that kids drink milk, right?"
But I don't see the need to give P milk, even if he were to wean at 2. I know it's not necessary, but I also don't know that it's even really that healthy. Dr. Jay Gordon and other such nutritionists argue otherwise. Also, there is research which shows that societies that drink lots of milk actually have worse bone health than those that don't. It seems to me that as long as I make sure he's getting his nutrients, it doesn't matter how. I do wonder, though, how easy that will be.
I would consider offering soy milk or almond milk, but this makes my anti-cow milk argument illogical. How can I state that milk isn't necessary and then offer him non-dairy milk?

It seems CLW is the answer-- the kid takes milk as long as they need it, then when they don't need it, they stop. I believe CLW is the way to go, but I'm not sure I can do it. What if he's 5 or 6 and nursing? I still find this a little strange







: (sorry, I know intellectually that it's not) and I know DH would.

Hmmm.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Not even. I know that we don't need cow's milk, we just happen to love the taste of it here (well, 3 out of 4 of us do, anyway)....Ja used to drink raw milk from his uncle's farm, and said it was amazing. I've never had raw milk. I dunno if I'd like it though, whole milk isn't my bag for drinking (for cooking though, YES.)...I'm a 1% gal, myself. I know the necessity of cow's milk is one of many things that is debated here at MDC...and I plant myself in the 'I don't need it, but I like it so I have it - just like chocolate and french fries' category.







. No worries, Korin.

I've had raw milk-- I think it's a much stronger taste. I agree-- after being used to low fat milk, drinking whole milk is just weird to me. (My parents drank the farm fresh stuff, too)


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Nicole! I got the MT! Evie loves it! She cuddled right up in it and got the biggest smile on her face. She almost fell asleep in it just walking around the house. I think it will come in handy on those super clingy days that we seem to be having more and more of around here. Thanks again!!









Glad you like it!
I find that one great for back carries.

I refuse to belive in todlerhood!









we are close to walking,but not yet.
we eat everything in site,including not food items







: .the vaccume and I are good friends.

Leahanne~ I am interested in tod petietes FBs if you are willing to sell any!
I have some pf's up for grabs if anyone is interested.

the kids drink lots of milk here not lulu so much she has had it and has mannaged to swallow some,but mostly cheese and yogurt. ricotta in lasagna and mostly cooked milk.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Milk is funny...I had a feelin' bad for cows moment the other day. We went to a local farm with a little petting zoo, and there were signs all over about how good milk is for you. Then it said that a cow is first bred at about 13 months, then she starts producing milk when the calf is born, then the calf is taken away at a few months, and she's bred again. Then she is given "a break," as the sign put it, 7 months into her pregnancy and dries up until the next calf is born 2 months after that. Wow! But then I had an ice cream. Am complete hypocrite.

On the whole need for a "milk," my interest lies in the fact that it's easier to get liquids into Harper than solids at times. When I am gone for a few hours, she rejects pumped milk, which drives me CRAZY. So I stopped pumping, which at least makes mornings a little easier. I am wondering if she'd like the taste of something a little more nutrient rich than water, but there seem to be drawbacks for everything. I like almond milk, but I wonder if that falls under the no nuts before age two guideline. I am really leery of nuts, personally.

Sarah, interesting. Does S2 have other symptoms or just the circles? I've had dark circles my entire life (and been on the anemic side too), and I've never tested as allergic to anything, nor did they get better when I did full elimination diets. OTOH, there is soy in everything, even if you don't drink pure soy milk or eat tofu. If you eat anything processed at all (say, cereal, anything with coloring or flavoring), chances are there is some soy in in already. The US actually eats more soy than most asian countries for that reason. Soy was harder for me to eliminate than dairy, actually, at least at trace level. And then there's the rest of the top 8, including corn, peanut, tree nuts, fish, shellfish, in addition to what you've mentioned already.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Milk is funny...I had a feelin' bad for cows moment the other day. We went to a local farm with a little petting zoo, and there were signs all over about how good milk is for you. Then it said that a cow is first bred at about 13 months, then she starts producing milk when the calf is born, then the calf is taken away at a few months, and she's bred again. Then she is given "a break," as the sign put it, 7 months into her pregnancy and dries up until the next calf is born 2 months after that. Wow! But then I had an ice cream. Am complete hypocrite.

Here, too - I feel badly...but not badly enough, and then I feel like a jerk. I feel this way about meat, too. But not badly enough to go veg. And about other NFL stuff, too. Yup, big hypocritical jerk here.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Here, too - I feel badly...but not badly enough, and then I feel like a jerk. I feel this way about meat, too. But not badly enough to go veg. And about other NFL stuff, too. Yup, big hypocritical jerk here.

Wait, are you guys talking about me?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Here, too - I feel badly...but not badly enough, and then I feel like a jerk. I feel this way about meat, too. But not badly enough to go veg. And about other NFL stuff, too. Yup, big hypocritical jerk here.

Yep, that's exactly what I think when I think of you. big jerk. big big big ol jerk. yup. that's you.









I loves me some jerk!







:

I was a veg for 12 years. now. not so much. do I feel bad? sometimes, but as my good friend Lyn says.. "Meat is murder, Tasty, tasty murder"


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Speaking of tasty murder....

Look what I found on the side of the road today. What do you all think it is?

sorry, not a toddler topic per se...but I may get lil ant a fish for it.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

i'd use it to block knitted hats







or put jello in it.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i'd use it to block knitted hats







or put jello in it.

jello! Now that is an awesome idea!

I'm slightly afraid that it is haunted.







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
Speaking of tasty murder....

Look what I found on the side of the road today. What do you all think it is?

sorry, not a toddler topic per se...but I may get lil ant a fish for it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
i'd use it to block knitted hats







or put jello in it.









Big fat jello head,now there's a center peice for the next family dinner!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Fireant, I think my husband would use that as some receptacle for beer fermentation. At least that's the first thing that came to my mind.

I strongly concur that it must be haunted.

WBV today... 19 pounds, 29 inches. So... there you go. And all that. She is currently delighting herself with the OBNOXIOUS AS HE!! toy that one of my relatives gave her on Saturday. We stopped in to her school today and dropped off all her supplies. They're kosher w/ the fuzzi bunz, hooray... though I am selfishly VERY GLAD she was wearing a Huggies when she had her poo today.

I am delighting (ha) myself with frying up all the leftover hamburger meat from Saturday's bash. I wayyyy overbought on Costco hamburger patties. They're the size of serving platter and as thick as a couch cushion, so I guess I didn't need to buy one for each guest. Some is frying up for later use and I made meatloafs out of the others.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah, interesting. Does S2 have other symptoms or just the circles? I've had dark circles my entire life (and been on the anemic side too), and I've never tested as allergic to anything, nor did they get better when I did full elimination diets. OTOH, there is soy in everything, even if you don't drink pure soy milk or eat tofu. If you eat anything processed at all (say, cereal, anything with coloring or flavoring), chances are there is some soy in in already. The US actually eats more soy than most asian countries for that reason. Soy was harder for me to eliminate than dairy, actually, at least at trace level. And then there's the rest of the top 8, including corn, peanut, tree nuts, fish, shellfish, in addition to what you've mentioned already.

Just the circles so far as we can tell. Of course I have 'em, as does my mom and my sister and my grandmother and my aunt, SO, it's either a wicked familial allergy, or just genetic dark circles.







Who knows? Maybe we won't get her tested. She handles nuts just fine, with no adverse effects whatsoever. We haven't tried any fish yet, and she doesn't have enough teeth to chew corn, so we stay away from that too.

Just babbling away here.....


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 







Big fat jello head,now there's a center peice for the next family dinner!

yes!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Fireant, I think my husband would use that as some receptacle for beer fermentation. At least that's the first thing that came to my mind.

I strongly concur that it must be haunted.

WBV today... 19 pounds, 29 inches. So... there you go. And all that. She is currently delighting herself with the OBNOXIOUS AS HE!! toy that one of my relatives gave her on Saturday. We stopped in to her school today and dropped off all her supplies. They're kosher w/ the fuzzi bunz, hooray... though I am selfishly VERY GLAD she was wearing a Huggies when she had her poo today.









: beer receptacle...
Do you guys remember the TV series friday the 13th? with all the haunted antiques? yikes!

how come everyone else has a tiny baby and I have a ginormous one?

lil ant can find her chicken-dance elmo wherever we hide it...that is the number one most obnoxious toy...not only does he sing and dance to his own ego song but his neck is broken so it sounds like a mini-machine gun is going off as he cranks it around.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Just the circles so far as we can tell. Of course I have 'em, as does my mom and my sister and my grandmother and my aunt, SO, it's either a wicked familial allergy, or just genetic dark circles.







Who knows? Maybe we won't get her tested. She handles nuts just fine, with no adverse effects whatsoever. We haven't tried any fish yet, and she doesn't have enough teeth to chew corn, so we stay away from that too.

Just babbling away here.....

poor FM! What size is she in now? I have some NEW clothes for her...again.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
poor FM! What size is she in now? I have some NEW clothes for her...again.









still in 18m.

tooth #8 erupted today. maybe the crazy sleeping baby will go on vacation and the normal sleep-well-but-stays-awake-long-enough-to-see-daddy baby will come home.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Um... okay.... so toddlers huh?

I laughed because Korin said she wasn't a cow, but then Megan said she has a kid and she is thinking about being a goat. And wondered if Korin was vegan and didn't eat any dairy products but then remembered that Korin is a coconut







That made sense again.

My baby urm, toddler, keeps bonking his head. I will never get pictures.

I'm becoming more crunchy each day....

I like meat







: And I like to dunk my cookies in cow's milk. Does that count as drinking?







I do like chocolate cows...







Yes, chocolate cows are good..... especially when shaken.....Um, that is all I can think of and now I must go eat.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
how come everyone else has a tiny baby and I have a ginormous one?

lil ant can find her chicken-dance elmo wherever we hide it...that is the number one most obnoxious toy...not only does he sing and dance to his own ego song but his neck is broken so it sounds like a mini-machine gun is going off as he cranks it around.

That's freakin hilarious.







:
How big is your kid? I forget. P is officially 27 lbs and 30.25 inches. Did I say that already? Oh and "he still has a big head!" they say.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Um... okay.... so toddlers huh?

I laughed because Korin said she wasn't a cow, but then Megan said she has a kid and she is thinking about being a goat. And wondered if Korin was vegan and didn't eat any dairy products but then remembered that Korin is a coconut







That made sense again.

My baby urm, toddler, keeps bonking his head. I will never get pictures.

I'm becoming more crunchy each day....

I like meat







: And I like to dunk my cookies in cow's milk. Does that count as drinking?







I do like chocolate cows...







Yes, chocolate cows are good..... especially when shaken.....Um, that is all I can think of and now I must go eat.

And you're crazy.







hope you are well!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't think I'll ever get pictures either. I know as soon as I schedule them somebody is going to run into something.







Evie walked into the corner of a table at least 6 times yesterday! She didn't hit it very hard and it didn't phase her, but I was afraind that she ws going to get a big blue knot on her head. And speaking of knots on heads, does anyone else call them pump knots? Jonathan laughs at me and swears he'd never heard them called that.

I finally found a bathing suit for her today. I have been looking and looking for 12 months, but now that I've gotten it think that maybe I should have gotten 18 months.







: It looks so short in the torso...


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Okay, all my remaining FBs are size large, not PT - sorry about that. And FWIW, my kids have all gone straight to PT FBs and skipped mediums. PTs are almost the same as mediums but w/a longer rize so that's all my kids wore until they potty trained. The larges I have are from a friend, but lmk if anyone is interested in those or I'll give them back to her to sell since I don't think I'm going to use them...

Had a lovely time in northern MI...very relaxing vacation...sigh...I miss it already!

Cow's milk...two of my kids love it, one has never liked it and never had it as a baby...she drank OJ which has more calcium anyway! I've never given Mikey anything but mama milk, but DH says sometimes he mixes the EBM with cow's milk now to make it last since I don't get as much when I pump now...Mikey still nurses all night though...I'm pretty lax about that stuff though. Mikey's already had peanuts, cashews and almonds as well as eggs, cider and honey. You can go ahead a revoke my good mother card now...LOL.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Yep, that's exactly what I think when I think of you. big jerk. big big big ol jerk. yup. that's you.









I loves me some jerk!







:

I was a veg for 12 years. now. not so much. do I feel bad? sometimes, but as my good friend Lyn says.. "Meat is murder, Tasty, tasty murder"









Thanks Korin, I needed this this morning

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
Look what I found on the side of the road today. What do you all think it is?

I think this is one of the coolest things I've ever seen. And I'd totally be scared of it being haunted, and I'd totally put jello in it...though I don't know how you'd get it unmolded without breaking it..........









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
You can go ahead a revoke my good mother card now...LOL.

Yeah - we're all lousy moms here.









We're on our way to my parents' house for the week to spend some time with my aunt who's visiting (and doesn't get to see the kids much - in fact met K for the first time at her party this weekend), and will be back Sunday - so I'll be remote all week.

Here's one pic of K from her Bday - I love the whole feel of this pic.

Catch ya later, peeps!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

That head is totes haunted! Put it on eBay! Remember the haunted paintbrush that was on there a few years ago? Big internerd meme.

Harper has had almonds and walnuts, not by my hand. I would say she's been fine, but it's one exposure in each case. I am not totally sure when a problem would show up, so we're trying to steer clear anyway. My bad mother moment? She licked up a drop of beer that spilled on the table. Just leaned right over. What kind of mother wastes beer?!

What are all the babies/toddlers/crazed baboons into playing with/doing right now? I will admit that I am a little stumped as to how to keep her entertained these days. I think I need to go look for a good set of wooden blocks at the consignment place. We've been going outside a lot since it seems to wear her out. The playground is now where it's at.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Helen~ Mother and child had a huge set last week.

i often find myself wondering how to entertain her these days. a box gets alot of milage untill it's flat.Then I guess it's no more fun.

I need to go to the consignment shop today.I am unloading the rest of the baby stuff. Swing, clothes, bummo seat







: .stuff like that.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, that reminds me, Nicole, there's a new consignment shop in Dracut off Lakeview (http://littletrends.com/). I looked in the window while it was closed, and it looked pretty good. I think I am going to take some stuff over there soon since selling it on Craigslist is a big pain.

Right now she's climbing in and out of a storage bin.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
That's freakin hilarious.







:
How big is your kid? I forget. P is officially 27 lbs and 30.25 inches. Did I say that already? Oh and "he still has a big head!" they say.

And you're crazy.







hope you are well!

she is 30/31 pounds (homescaling) and I think 33 inches tall. but I haven't checked in awhile. her friends are all around 18-22lbs and they're all around her age or older.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
I like meat







: And I like to dunk my cookies in cow's milk. Does that count as drinking?







I do like chocolate cows...







Yes, chocolate cows are good..... especially when shaken.....Um, that is all I can think of and now I must go eat.

oh, you're so dumped!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Okay, all my remaining FBs are size large, not PT - sorry about that. And FWIW, my kids have all gone straight to PT FBs and skipped mediums. PTs are almost the same as mediums but w/a longer rize so that's all my kids wore until they potty trained. The larges I have are from a friend, but lmk if anyone is interested in those or I'll give them back to her to sell since I don't think I'm going to use them...

Had a lovely time in northern MI...very relaxing vacation...sigh...I miss it already!

we use both PT and Larges....we are so big that we fit both.







:

I'm jealous of your N. MI trip!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I think this is one of the coolest things I've ever seen. And I'd totally be scared of it being haunted, and I'd totally put jello in it...though I don't know how you'd get it unmolded without breaking it..........









Here's one pic of K from her Bday - I love the whole feel of this pic.

cute baby!!!

If we do a jello thing we can make a mold of the head and then use that for the jello...we have a brain mold for jello too and that would be a cool set up for Halloween!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
That head is totes haunted! Put it on eBay! Remember the haunted paintbrush that was on there a few years ago? Big internerd meme.

What are all the babies/toddlers/crazed baboons into playing with/doing right now? I will admit that I am a little stumped as to how to keep her entertained these days. I think I need to go look for a good set of wooden blocks at the consignment place. We've been going outside a lot since it seems to wear her out. The playground is now where it's at.









: I'm scared of ghosts!

my kid has gone into the great dancing phase that now includes marching in place and some tune in Tokyo moves...she like Marvin Gaye too. Where do kids get these dance moves from?

blocks are just a destroy toy here...we build it, she knocks it down. I got her a bunch of those ball-pit balls that are an endless source of entertainment.

Although we are now sadly into elmo, we've been calling the monsters by our made names...like Grover=blue monster, Elmo=red monster. I'm scared of elmo, he has tight grip on the babies. And he is very narcissistic.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
What kind of mother wastes beer?!

What are all the babies/toddlers/crazed baboons into playing with/doing right now? I will admit that I am a little stumped as to how to keep her entertained these days. I think I need to go look for a good set of wooden blocks at the consignment place. We've been going outside a lot since it seems to wear her out. The playground is now where it's at.

Good Gravy, Helen, I think I may have to break up with you. YOU SPILLED BEER? thats worse than spilling breast milk!









Hmmm how do we keep Ruby occupied? I'm supposed to play with her???







We're outside a lot, anything she can throw or toss, and her new fave toy, Gertrude Finkelstine - see the blog for deets. If you cant see it, I'll put up a pix on flickr.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

I love that that was Korin's 6969 post.







I am easily amused...

We play with our sibling. This is not always safe. We play with toy cars. We play with balls. We play with silverware. We play with tupperware. We also play in the play kitchen. We like the slide at the park. We try to knock our head into as many things as possible, seeing how many brain cells we can get rid of. We think it is great fun to take all of the clothes that mommy just folded out and run with them all over the house. And alas, we are crying right now.... sigh...


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

oh fireant, please don't dump me!







: I'm sorry. Was it the shaken chocolate cow?

And Heather, for someone not very NFL, don't you clean your house with vinegar?









And isn't our last June babies birthday today? I think it might be... I'll have to go check...


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, I haven't been around for a while and now I find us here....in the TODDLER forum?!?!?! Yikes!!!! Crazy! I cannot believe they are 1! I swear, it goes faster and faster with each child.









So, Andrew was one of the last to turn 1, his birthday was last week - speaking of which, if Kelly is around,







: J.C.!! The last "June" baby - who held out 'til July!









I guess I've missed a lot around here - Jessica, it appears CONGRATULATIONS are in order!! That is fantastic, so happy for you, and for Philip, getting to be a big brother!!! Anybody else yet??

And Megan, I have to say, I peeked at your portraits and they are GORGEOUS!! You and DH AND Nevie are all adorable, and the photog was very talented too - I love the composition of those photos.

It's a been a rough few weeks here. It's exactly one month today since my Dad died. And DH was in Europe for the past 2 weeks. I'm still having a hard time, and my mom even worse - so I've been going back and forth between PA and NJ trying to spend time with her and help her (she has to sell her house ASAP, among other things). So we still haven't had Andrew's birthday bash. DH was away for his birthday, and it was just so hard thinking that, when he was away at the same conference last year, my Dad was driving me to the hospital and was the first person to hold Andrew.

Oh, btw, I started a blog (which I've already failed miserably to post on as often as I planned to!) but I did post the text of the eulogy I gave at my father's funeral - I wanted more people to know how I felt about him, since I never said it enough when he was alive. It was a Jewish funeral service but the Rabbi and I worked on planning it in such a way that it would be comfortable for the Catholic side of the family as well as the Jewish side and incorporate various traditions of both, and it turned out very beautiful....anyway, if anyone would like to read it, here is my speech:

The Empty Seat: A Eulogy for My Daddy

OK, back on-topic and to happier things! Andrew is about 26-27 pounds and 31-32 inches. Forget walking - he is RUNNING! He walked for about 3 days before discovering that chasing his sisters at full speed was even more fun!







So he goes flying headlong after anyone or anything, and even when he ends up going too fast and falling flat on his adorable face, he doesn't care - he just cracks up laughing! And he loves to climb - on anything! It amazes me though, I wish I could deny it, but he really is a toddler now - he'll bend down and pick up toys and carrying them all over the house, he goes up stairs (but not down - yikes!!), and he definitely has "tantrums" when you try to redirect him from something (or, Heaven forbid, try to make him lie still for a diaper change!) He loves to dance, too - my girls are really into the cartoon "Go Diego, Go" and when I let them watch it, he hears the music and goes crazy, spinning in a circle and dancing. I gotta get that on video!

He still nurses like crazy, at least 6 times or so a day and usually 4 times during the night (so still, no sign of AF here!) Plus he eats everything in sight! On the cow's milk thing, I don't think kids *need* it, but I do offer it if they happen to like it - but for him, I'll be waiting longer since he had such a bad reaction to it through my milk as an infant. I have given him very small amounts of cow's milk products like cheese and yogurt to test it, and so far so good.

He says Mama, Dada, yeah, cup, and uh-oh, which is really funny - like if he drops his sippy cup, he looks down at it and goes, "Cup? Uh-oh! Uh-oh!" and he keeps saying "Uh-oh!" until one of his sisters picks it up for him! He is so sweet, he gives the best hugs and kisses, and he loves doing the head-shoulders-knees-toes thing too - he knows several body parts if you ask him to point to them (nose, tummy, and toes - although he mixes up 'nose' and 'toes' sometimes, since they sound similar!)

We're having a lot of fun, but I admit, I miss the baby days! Am I the only one who prefers babyhood to toddlerhood? I mean, I love all the stages, but I love the newborn stage the best. For me, nothing beats the time they just spend in your arms, nursing happily, or in the sling, sleeping peacefully next to you - and it's so easy then, all they do is nurse, poop, and sleep! You can put them in a sling and go anywhere! At least when they get to be older toddlers (closer to 2) they can play independently for a bit and are more easily engaged in something for a while - I actually find this age (like 12-18 months) the most challenging, personally. They want to be moving constantly, and entertained constantly, and you can't turn your back for a second! And they can't fully express their desires yet. Like I said, I love it all, but if I _had_ to pick a least-favorite stage, this time tends to be my hardest.

So, anyway, that's the update here....gotta go feed the kids lunch, but once I get them down for naps, I plan to come back and post some photos!

Hope you're all enjoying the summer!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Okay, all my remaining FBs are size large, not PT - sorry about that. And FWIW, my kids have all gone straight to PT FBs and skipped mediums. PTs are almost the same as mediums but w/a longer rize so that's all my kids wore until they potty trained. The larges I have are from a friend, but lmk if anyone is interested in those or I'll give them back to her to sell since I don't think I'm going to use them...

We could use 'em







We're running dangerously low on dipes that will fit S2 (I think we have half a dozen) and she gets mad at me when I try and put one of her brother's diapers on her. Silly baby.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
What kind of mother wastes beer?!

What are all the babies/toddlers/crazed baboons into playing with/doing right now? I will admit that I am a little stumped as to how to keep her entertained these days. I think I need to go look for a good set of wooden blocks at the consignment place. We've been going outside a lot since it seems to wear her out. The playground is now where it's at.

Tsk tsk. Seriously. I can NOT believe you wasted beer. For shame!

We play with our activity cube (a little bit), but mostly we go exploring. We crawl/cruise in and out of every conceivable nook and cranny, and thoroughly enjoy standing behind mama and patting her back while she sews. It's really too cute. Also, crawling all over baby brother 'cause it makes him laugh. We do this overandoverandoverandover until he punches us in the face, and then we scream.

S2 is sick. Fever of 105 last night, down to 103 this morning. We're going to the doc in about 2 hours to rule out a UTI.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And isn't our last June babies birthday today? I think it might be... I'll have to go check...

I thought J.C.'s was the last, yesterday (7/2), but I seriously wouldn't trust my memory these days!!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
I thought J.C.'s was the last, yesterday (7/2), but I seriously wouldn't trust my memory these days!!

it might have been yesterday







Sorry I missed it! Happy belated birthday JC!!!!!!!!!!!!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Darn you, BFM! I can't stop crying!

That was beautiful. Thank you so, so much for sharing it.


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Helllooo all Toddler Mamas. Crazy that now I have TWO threads in the toddler forum (sept 04 and this one).

BFM -- so sorry about your father... sigh... so difficult.









Anna is running as well, has still only 8 teeth (but molars pushing through) and is probably 25 lbs and very tall. We haven't been to a wbv for a long time since we moved and now have no health insurance except for catastrophic.

Her favorite activities lately are eating sand, running after her brother, nursing or having me hold her, eating yogurt, playing with balls, and climbing stairs. She loves climbing stairs. ARGH!! BFM, you're so right about having to watch them at every second. I find this age difficult, too. After age 2 things seem to get a little easier I think.

Anna doesn't say any words yet. She's just like her brother. Thor didn't say any intelligible words until about 18 months, and then he said 5-10, and then at age 2 he started speaking in full sentences. But he was also an early walker (9 mo.) and early runner and climber. Both my kids are highly physical, daredevil, height-lovin' kids.

Wow, I still can't believe we're in the toddler forum.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Just farmin'. And not spilling beer.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Strange thig happened last night,we were eating dinner and lulu was eating and I said" Do you like that?" and she says yes( yes is a big word here) and then I thought she said " I like you" dh and I said this back to her at the same time in unison.

I don't remember my others talking this soon.

WBV today. 18# 7oz 28" long got crap about delayed vaxes. but oh well. she is also a garbage disposal for food, she'll eat anything.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







Just farmin'. And not spilling beer.

Good girl, Candice, good girl.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We've finally settled down a tiny bit.

Walking very well, and practicing tons. We figure she'll be running by the end of the week. She's determined. She stood up from a squat this evening.

No new words, except we think she says "yeah" when we ask her things. 20lbs, 29.5 inches.

Still nursing like a fiend, but eats everything I'll give her. Loves gingersnaps. Tried eggs a couple weeks ago with no reaction, maybe we'll try them again. She doesn't do cows milk, I only just got her to drink water and juice. She loves blueberry yogurt (okay, anything with blueberries), not big on cheese, but neither am I.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh right, re: beer. We don't spill beer here. Truth be told, I don't drink beer because the only beer I like I can't find here.







:


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Aw jes, what do you need? Do you need a beer shipment from Oregon? Can i ship beer?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







Just farmin'. And not spilling beer.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Aw jes, what do you need? Do you need a beer shipment from Oregon? Can i ship beer?

















We can't have you running around with no beer, now can we!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

No Korin, I don't think you can ship beer.









Anyway, the Roadhouse in Gresham serves an awesome wheat beer, and I am a fan of Blue Moon Belgian White. Also like a few of Full Sail beers, especially their IPA. Growing up in Portland seems to have ruined me for living anywhere else. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a really good microbrew here?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
No Korin, I don't think you can ship beer.









Anyway, the Roadhouse in Gresham serves an awesome wheat beer, and I am a fan of Blue Moon Belgian White. Also like a few of Full Sail beers, especially their IPA. Growing up in Portland seems to have ruined me for living anywhere else. Do you have any idea how hard it is to get a really good microbrew here?

You may be able to order some threw your liquior store, I know mine will .







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
You may be able to order some threw your liquior store, I know mine will .







:

I may have to look into that. Thanks!

We have new pictures finally.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you can ship beer for personal consumption. At least, in Oregon you can, and I can't see how Canada would have any of the weird liquor laws that the US has.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I believe, and I could be wrong here, that infant has to do with before speech and toddler has to do with one who toddles, walks. That being said . . . Davey doesn't walk, in fact he is very reserved in his movements, always has been. Just his personality and well he says mamamamamama if he is sad (is he saying mama i don't know) he says dadadadadada (is he saying dada I don't know, I mean he made that sound before he was around his dad, daddy was living in another state for 9 months) he does mmmmmmmmm if we eat something in front of him, he says babababa if you say babababa but not bye bye, he says nanananana if he sees a banana, but not always. He is pretty reserved in his speech too. I don't mind though, I say when he wants to he'll talk, walk and everything else.

Davey hardly eats solids, well at least he didn't a few weeks ago, you know teething toast and KIX oh and bananas. Now that he is one I am getting braver about letting him try things, the newest thing was beans, though he was gassy but not fussy he didn't get a diaper rash . . . so now I guess I should test something else out.

I am allergic to milk and so I don't plan to give it to him until he is at least two, he is still nearly exclusively breastfeeding so I am not worried. Dairy in general is something he has not had, no peanut butter till age 2 oh and no eggs either, I got hives at 1 and am still mildly allergic. I am just so paranoid,







about food allergies.

He only has 6 teeth so there is only so much he can successfully chew up enough that he can safely swallow it.

Is Davey a toddler . . . I don't think so . . . . but aren't they always going to be our babies.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Quick question for you all, for all the babies . . . I mean toddlers







that are under 30 pounds does anyone have their baby ride facing forward?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Jes, the Liquor Store idea sounds most promising. When we lived in Okinawa, I tried like the devil to find a wine club that would ship directly to me, but that was a pipe dream. It had to go through a distributor, but since the Class VI on base would only order the stuff they were contracted to purchase and the Japanese distributors would have been realllllly expensive, I just decided to suck it up. I knew my international time was finite, though, so that helped. But my friend, Joel (from outside Portland), and I had long, pitiful talks about Northwest microbrews when we were in Iraq. We didn't have Sam Adams to console us there!

And THAT post had nothing to do with babies! so, um, quick... something about babies... Neth Naneth -- no, Nevie does not face forward yet. One more pound, baby! One more pound!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
Quick question for you all, for all the babies . . . I mean toddlers







that are under 30 pounds does anyone have their baby ride facing forward?

Nope. S2 is 20lbs, 7oz, and her seat has a 33lb capacity RF...we'll leave her in it as long as we possibly can.







Just safer that way, and frankly, I'm lazy and don't wanna install a new seat!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bastian's still RF at 26 pounds and he's going to stay that way for a good long while. It's just safer in case of an accident. Qualia was RF until 18 months, when we turned her FF to get her used to it and to not have it linked with Bastian's birth a month later. (I tried to ease her into the predictable transitions early so she wouldn't "blame" his birth for changing so much of her world.) If we could have safely put 2 RF carseats in our minivan, I would have left her RF, but it's an older model and the safest configuration was one RF and one FF.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll admit it. We recently turned lil ant around....but she doesn't fall under the "under 30 lbs" category.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

The seat that we just got Davey can go to rear facing until 30 pounds, we have not installed it but from the design of the car I am a little worried that it may have to be forward facing (tilt of the back seat) so I was just curious. Hopefully I can have Davey rear facing until he is 30 and not have to turn him around now.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
I'll admit it. We recently turned lil ant around....but she doesn't fall under the "under 30 lbs" category.









I don't think that counts....

We are still rearfacing.... Though ds1 is forward facing and he hasn't reached the weight limit yet







: He's 4


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Mikey's still rear-facing, but in a carseat I got from a friend way back in the day...I couldn't even tell you what brand or anything it even is. I am decidedly not a carseat freak. All of my girls went forward facing when they hit a year and 20#, but I like having Mikey rear facing mostly b/c then he is seeing his sisters in the back seat who can entertain him









None of my other girls are in carseats or boosters anymore either. And as breastfeeding in arms in a car is legal in MI, I've been known to do that many a time. Again, grounds I'm sure for revoking my good mother card in many other people's opinions. I just am not the type to live my life like an accident is waiting to happen...on any front...I'm very continuum concept with safety at home too...i.e. I leave my kids on the bed when they nap, they learn how to crawl down; I don't gate my stairs, they learn how to crawl down; I let them use real forks, feed them whatever food they show an interest in that we are eating, etc. Not that you can't be continuum concept and concerned about carseat safety, just a more general philosophy that I choose to live by.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I may have to look into that. Thanks!

We have new pictures finally.

Cute! How do you do the high back carry?

We're still rear-facing with Evie too. I think it's an added bonus that she and Caleb can entertain each other when she's looking at him.

We went to see fireworks tonight and Evie loved them! I put her in the mei tai and she just laughed and pointed at them. It was great! Caleb HATED them and this is really the first year we've been able to go with kids who actually didn't scream or pitch a fit. It was fun. Hope everyone else who celebrates had a nice 4th!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Mikey's still rear-facing, but in a carseat I got from a friend way back in the day...I couldn't even tell you what brand or anything it even is. I am decidedly not a carseat freak. All of my girls went forward facing when they hit a year and 20#, but I like having Mikey rear facing mostly b/c then he is seeing his sisters in the back seat who can entertain him









None of my other girls are in carseats or boosters anymore either. And as breastfeeding in arms in a car is legal in MI, I've been known to do that many a time. Again, grounds I'm sure for revoking my good mother card in many other people's opinions. I just am not the type to live my life like an accident is waiting to happen...on any front...I'm very continuum concept with safety at home too...i.e. I leave my kids on the bed when they nap, they learn how to crawl down; I don't gate my stairs, they learn how to crawl down; I let them use real forks, feed them whatever food they show an interest in that we are eating, etc. Not that you can't be continuum concept and concerned about carseat safety, just a more general philosophy that I choose to live by.

See, Christian is only 27 or 28 lbs. I just have never thought of even taking him out or moving him to a booster cause he is so little. I think he will still have his carseat when Jonah gets out of his









Jonah pretty much naps near someone usually. If we are downstairs I have an area set up there for him, if we are upstairs he naps on the bed. Our bed is high though.... but yes, he knows how to climb down....

And considering how many knocks he has on his head, he is definitely learning from experience.







J just doesn't want to hear that I put the gate up. He knocks it down and climbs over it anyway. I don't usually bother







That combined with his brother... Seriously man, being a mom to boys is an experience







:

He's already had all the major allergy foods though







Well, except milk.... though he has had milk products.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Nope. S2 is 20lbs, 7oz, and her seat has a 33lb capacity RF...we'll leave her in it as long as we possibly can.







Just safer that way, and frankly, I'm lazy and don't wanna install a new seat!

















:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Seeing all the Okinawan mamas hold their babies in the car was definitely a clue to me about our American safety overkill. Is it important? Hellzyeah. But I didn't necessarily think that the Oki mamas were bad, or didn't love their kids, because they spurned carseats. They drive differently there... more cautiously, more defensively, and much much much more slowly. Anyway, all that to say -- I get what you're saying, MCIMom. When Neves is 20#, I'll turn it forward. I believe in the law of diminishing returns -- that is, the improved safety factor from keeping it RF is, percentage wise, so small in comparison to her being in a safe, well-installed carseat to begin with. I think we'll all be happier (and maybe then safer?) if she's facing where she can see me and stay more content in the car. I may be proven wrong; she may still hate the carseat. I guess we'll just have to see. But at the rate she's growing, that last pound may not happen for many months to come.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

We flipped Harper's seat. Resulting in 200% less crying. I am really on the fence on this one. She meets the legal requirements for our state, and it's less distracting to drive when she's not miserable. I find I drive faster than I should when she's having a fit, in order to get her home or to a safe spot to pull over, possibly defeating the whole point. Then I read all this stuff in the other carseat thread about "your child's head will separate from its spiiiiiiine if you don't RF!" So the husband and I have to read more together and weigh out a choice. He is more averse to flipping her back again. Anyway, just from admitting she's forward facing, I am half expecting someone to come busting through the walls like the Kool Aid guy and flame me. Let's talk about nightweaning next!

Actually, what is everyone doing with sleep these days? I have no intention of nightweaning, btw.







She still wakes several times a night on a bad night, although she did sleep through the other day. I am starting to really hate co-sleeping now that she's turning into a world class bed hog. I slept on my side right at the edge of the bed last night. Woke up with my head actually hanging off the bed. She does go to sleep very quickly, and it's getting a lot easier to soothe her just by placing my hand on her chest for a few seconds if she starts thrashing around. But I think we're going to start offering the crib and see if it makes a difference. It's a whole 2 feet from the bed. Or I may side car it again now that she can safely climb down.

She liked the fireworks last night. We could see them from our house easily. Right during bedtime, of course.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

If ruby hated the car, i might consider FF when she hits 20 lbs. but... she doesn't complain, so we'll stick with RF. No flames from me, H.

Sleep? Sleep can eat my ass. Just when i think it's getting good, she wakes up at 4:45 am after i couldn't sleep from all the freeking yahoos and yokels in my neighborhood all night long. I. LOVE. PEOPLE.
generally, sleep is better, she goes down easy (and at a decent time if we catch it) and sleeps for a couple of hours with out needing boob, then i come to bed and she'll sleep up to 3.5 hours between boobings. Then up about 11-12 hours after she went down. Naps are usually 1x a day for about 2 hours. sometimes more, often less, and occasionally two shorter naps. She doesn't seem super cranky so I assume she's getting enough sleep.
Me? not so much.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

No flames here, and sorry if my first post on the subject made anyone think I was leaning that way.

I think Megs_BK made a good point in that your environment plays a role. Bastian doesn't fuss very much in the car, RF or FF (he's been FF once when we got a ride from a friend and he used her dd's carseat). But we do live in CT where the drivers are fast and careless. So in my environment, it's criminally stupid *not* to have a good carseat, installed correctly, and used constantly. Accidents are very common, and driving defensively just doesn't eliminate enough of the risk. If I lived with my cousins in Alaska, out back, where the driving goes slow and you're often the only one on the road for miles . . . different story.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

We are still in a bucket.







:


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

:
Thanks for the congrats, BFM! I wish you much peace with your father's passing and all that is following.

Let's see, P is still rearfacing. He's 27 lbs and the seat RF until 33. I figure I'll turn him a little before the next baby is born (!) much like you did, Sarah, since I have to move him to a Radian and the baby will be in the Decathlon. But I don't have screaming problems with him RF, either, and it also allows me to nurse him in the seat. (Yes, I know I can become a projectile.) I JUST figured out how to install with the belt, so I'm not eager to have to figure it all out again FF.

No flames from me.

Nightweaning and sleep. I'm with Korin. Sleep can eat my ass. P has 3 molars coming in. All he does is stay latched 95% of the night. My back hurts (I hate side-sleeping). And, he BITES ME AND MY NIPPLES ARE SO TIRED OF BEING PIRAHNA BAIT! I'm hoping it stops when the teeth come in more (yeah, in like 6 months) but I'm also working on the "be gentle" approach. I assume the pregnancy hormones aren't helping.
He really loves food, but is still nursing a lot (obviously a lot at night, too). I'm glad since his solids diet isn't too balanced.
Oh, I don't plan to nightwean him. I don't know what will happen in February with bedspace (DH says no cosleeping with 2 kids, I say we need a bigger bed) and nursing. I'm a little nervous/scared but also think it will somehow work out.

What else. We had fun yesterday for the 4th, went over to some friends' house. DH drank enough beer to keep him up late, then he had the NERVE to complain to me! Do you think I care that you are tired? You drank lots of beer and then didn't go to bed until 1! Are YOU carrying one child and feeding another?
Lately he's been complaining about sleep. I have no sympathy. If he is tired, he should go to bed at 9.
/rant

Yesterday we were picnicing outside for the 4th at our friends. P got over his fear of grass. He also tried to eat lots of yard-bound balls (yuck). Finally he settled down next to the cooler full of cans and water, and played in the dirt. He had lots of fun but he got so dirty. I can see what I have to look forward to.

I think I have written a book. I will end the post now.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe turning her will stop the screaming?







: She's usually fine in the car, seems excited to be going on a new adventure, but when she's over tired, I think staring at herself in the mirror just ticks her off.

She's ridden FF in DH's car a couple times, and he said she absolutely loved it. Hmm.

Accidents are fairly slim around here. People seem to usually understand the concept of "move in to the left lane when a person is entering the highway on the right", as opposed to PA where folks like to stay in the right lane and cruise, thus forcing the person on the on-ramp to slam on their brakes. Not so much with the safety. The only time I would freak out is driving in to Baltimore or DC, which isn't often.

Did I mention I'm lazy and that I don't wanna?


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

I always am in the back seat with ds (and I understand that for you mamas who are driving that is not an option) so I imagine that might be one reason that he doesn't complain rear faced, still haven't installed the seat. Crossing my fingers that it works rear facing, I would like to keep ds that way as long as possible.


----------



## mommy2girlies (Jun 6, 2005)

Phew! Just finished catching up w/ both threads!! YIKES, I've been gone awhile! How did that happen. June kinda got away from me....we have TONS of birthdays, including mine and anniversaries in June....

Thanks for J.C's birthday wishes, yes, he's the last little stubborn June baby who held out for July







: I think its because we already had 3 family June birthdays including his sisters, so he waited for his very own month.









J.C is currently running, climbing, getting into everything, and LOVES SHOES!!! He'll bring them to you (and not just his own) and plop down, shove his foot in your face and grunt. Its freakin' adorable!! He actually likes the girls "dress up" shoes best. His favs are Carson's Cinderella high heels....









On the milk issue, we don't really drink cows milk here. Its in the fridge for cereal and the like, but no one ever puts it in a glass. Chocolate milk on the other hand, the girls love. J.C's not had any. He has had yogurt and a tiny bit of cheese on pizza, but no straight cheese. We've just started to feed him what we eat and when I say just, I mean this week.







With his earlier milk sensitivities we've been very cautious in the food offerings. He has had eggs this week and LOVED them. We're veggies, but Im not raising the kids veggies. They do eat meat. Its just that Kya, our oldest, is so picky and at almost 5 years old weighs all of 31 lbs, so I try to get her to eat WHATEVER she wants!! and if that means chicken nuggets or a ham sandwhich now and then, so be it!

Car seat is still rear facing, but like Helen, Im on the fence with that one. We just got a new car and rear facing in the van w/ his convertible seat was tight, but now its fine, so Im thinking of keeping him RF for a little longer. Plus, he's not really a bear in the car, so no real incentive to turn him around, you know. Plus, he's still only waivering on the 19/20lb mark.

He has his first WBV since he was 2mo old tomorrow, so we'll see how big he is. Not really looking forward to the delayed vax discussion, but he's never seen this ped, and I really looked for someone that sounded pretty cool, so hopefully she'll be comfortable w/ our parenting choices and not make me feel like a bad mother. She is a mother of 5 boys (hopefully not circ'd) and I've heard wonderful things about her.

Kerri, the Eulogy was beautiful. You and your family are still in my prayers...

Ok, off to clean up the house for J.C's party this weekend...seems like all y'all did the party thing so long ago and we're just bringing up the rear of babyhood.....sniff...he's a toddler now? WAAAAHHHHH!







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes, is your room big enough to side car a crib for P or the new baby? We've got a king-sized bed (of which DH manages to take up 2/3!) but side-carred a crib for J. He nurses to sleep with us around 10, then moves in to the crib and sleeps in there 'til he wakes to nurse for the first time, after which he sleeps in the crook of my arm for the rest of the night.

I would rather move J in to S2's seat and move S2 in to a new RF seat, but that's not an option.









My SIL gave us two FF toddler booster seats from a friend of hers. They go up to 100lbs with a seat belt harness, or 80lbs with a 5pt harness. Only problem with that is that they expire in 12/09. I think that after that, we're gonna try and get Recaro seats for S2 and J. Car seats for Christmas presents...great idea, huh?









I think we're gonna install the two toddler boosters for V and S1 on our trip down to the beach in a few weeks. They're normally in backless boosters, but we're gonna be spending a lot of time on a crappy dangerous highway, and I think they'll be more comfortable with a high back booster. Plus, we have 'em, so why not use 'em?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, when I said flames, rest assured that I did not mean anyone who hangs in this thread







I just see the discussion always gets heated on general carseat threads, with a few folks especially vocal. As in I am surprised they did not spidey sense that forward facing was being discussed and decide to drop in!

Just had the most non-relaxing LLL meeting ever. Haven't been in a few months, and now everyone has toddlers, so it was basically a free-for-all. I have no idea what we talked about. Harper wants to do everything the bigger kids are doing.

Harper at the park
Hideous new chair from grandma (she looooooves this thing. have never seen her love on something so much.)

Anyone else got pics?


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
We flipped Harper's seat. Resulting in 200% less crying. I am really on the fence on this one. She meets the legal requirements for our state, and it's less distracting to drive when she's not miserable. I find I drive faster than I should when she's having a fit, in order to get her home or to a safe spot to pull over, possibly defeating the whole point. Then I read all this stuff in the other carseat thread about "your child's head will separate from its spiiiiiiine if you don't RF!" So the husband and I have to read more together and weigh out a choice. He is more averse to flipping her back again. Anyway, just from admitting she's forward facing, I am half expecting someone to come busting through the walls like the Kool Aid guy and flame me. Let's talk about nightweaning next!

We turned Caleb right when he turned 1. He was fine. And we did it b/c like you, he was 200% happier being able to see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 

What else. We had fun yesterday for the 4th, went over to some friends' house. DH drank enough beer to keep him up late, then he had the NERVE to complain to me! Do you think I care that you are tired? You drank lots of beer and then didn't go to bed until 1! Are YOU carrying one child and feeding another?
Lately he's been complaining about sleep. I have no sympathy. If he is tired, he should go to bed at 9.
/rant

I soooo get your rant. DH and I have the same thing going sometimes. He won't come to bed, but he'll fall asleep on the couch and wake up there at 3 am!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
My SIL gave us two FF toddler booster seats from a friend of hers. They go up to 100lbs with a seat belt harness, or 80lbs with a 5pt harness. Only problem with that is that they expire in 12/09. I think that after that, we're gonna try and get Recaro seats for S2 and J. Car seats for Christmas presents...great idea, huh?


















I've asked for 1 for Caleb before.

Which beach are you going to?


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Cute! How do you do the high back carry?

This is how I learned how to do it. It's really pretty simple once you get the hang of flipping them over your shoulder. I had a hard time the first few times keeping the wrap under her bum, but we're pretty good now. And she loves it so much, she holds real still while I adjust things. I think it's just the tibetan carry, but I scoot her way up because she likes to see over my shoulders. Too fun.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
Quick question for you all, for all the babies . . . I mean toddlers







that are under 30 pounds does anyone have their baby ride facing forward?

K is 19.5lbs and her seat goes to 33lbs. However, it also has a height limit of 32" and she's just under 30 now. I'm kind of undecided. The only restriction here legally is age, and she's there now. She doesn't often have fits in the car, but when she does, they're doozies. We may turn her for the long trip we're taking at the end of the month, it's 12 hours of driving time (before baby), and while she's done it well twice before (in each direction), she's older and more active now, and I'm not sure she'll be up to it if she can't see. Probably we'll start her out RF and then turn her if she gets cranky.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Hideous new chair from grandma (she looooooves this thing. have never seen her love on something so much.)

Anyone else got pics?

The chair kinda scares me.







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 







I've asked for 1 for Caleb before.

Which beach are you going to?

Glad to know I'm not the only one!

We have a family reunion in Myrtle Beach every year. It's a full week of amazing food, great company, and lots of important cousin bonding. It's a 12hr drive one way though, and since I have to drive the whole time, it'll make for a very long day. Gotta do it in one day. If we split it up and stay overnight somewhere, it'll feel like a week.









Pics!

Sittin up

Super baby!

lookin atcha

hysterical mama

dimples!

back in april

now: hippy baby!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

We have the mini-van and C is in the back row. So J is rear facing, but giggles at his brother. Siblings can sometimes help....

Now, when is this kid going to sleep?


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
We flipped Harper's seat. Resulting in 200% less crying. I am really on the fence on this one. She meets the legal requirements for our state, and it's less distracting to drive when she's not miserable. I find I drive faster than I should when she's having a fit, in order to get her home or to a safe spot to pull over, possibly defeating the whole point. Then I read all this stuff in the other carseat thread about "your child's head will separate from its spiiiiiiine if you don't RF!" So the husband and I have to read more together and weigh out a choice. He is more averse to flipping her back again. Anyway, just from admitting she's forward facing, I am half expecting someone to come busting through the walls like the Kool Aid guy and flame me. Let's talk about nightweaning next!









:

ye--ah. It's actually something I've hidden from some IRL Mdc mama friends I have. Some are very strongly opinionated on the carseat thingy. I've even read something that a friend of mine posted about how angry she'd be if she found out one of us didn't turn our kids back around after reading the info. she provided us...and all her info goes by age not weight/height things...so I'm really puzzled to its logic with my heavy baby.

so I'm super cautious of who I park next to now.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
We are still in a bucket.







:

Ruby still fits in her bucket.. it's in the car we don't drive often.







but it goes up to 30 lbs and 33 inches.. and she's not near either of those.

Nightweaning. Hell no. It's the only way I get any sleep!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, no night-weaning here either. Although we're wondering when is appropriate, since she's not nursing, just getting a bottle at nap time and bedtime.

Although, sippy cups seem to totally stump her, so...







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Lu is forward facing. I honestly don't get all the carseat hysteria. So, I'm basically a murderer if I don't buy a brand-new $400 Britax and keep her rear facing. But wait! There are all these car toys and mirrors and stuff that I can buy too. Then I have to buy another $400 booster and have her ride in it til she's 12. If I can't fit all the carseats and boosters, maybe I can buy a big SUV or a minivan with all the relevant safety features. But if I ride the bus, I can wear her in a sling. WTF?

Ok, end of rant.









My baby is so cute. She likes to feed us. She was eating Annie's brand whole wheat bunny crackers, and she holds one up for me, then one up for Joey. She accidentally almost gave me two in a row, but remembered that it was Joey's turn, so she snatched it out of my mouth and gave it to him.







:

She's not walking, but standing a lot, and trying to talk a lot. The sleep situation is pretty good. She still nurses every few hours, but goes down and wakes up at decent times.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

So I am lQQKing and looking for this thread in life w babe and then I was like







we all have tots now!!!!

So Amy is now in the house!

Update on Mags:
She is almost 25 lbs and riding forward to ease my sanity. Carseats were never a great thing w Maggie! She likes it better forward and can see her big sister. She is walking everywhere. Likes to drop things and say uh ohhh. Also she is a climber. Ughhhh. The only things she wont eat is peas and bannanas. She will try or demand to eat everything else. and still NO TEETH!!!
She also has a game where she will go to the stairs and smile like she wants to climb but get caught. She also is a terror in the pool. My FIL jokes there should be 3 parents watching MAggie because she is all over the place.

We moved on June 15th and took out walls the following saturday. Then redid the floors and are putting the kitchen in now. What a mess but well worth it. We LOVE this neighborhood and the location.

all for now!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Hello Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!







: We like uh-oh too.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

helen - LOL, i am so w/you on the spidey sense. give it some time, somebody is bound to drive by (no pun intended) w/some sagely advice.

fireant - me too! i'm always waiting for someone to yell at me in a parking lot or when we're driving...

candice - amen to that rant!

mikey is big into "no" (even when he means yes) i have pics in my blog (link in my sig), he also puts his hand to his head like a phone whenever he hears a phone ring which is just about every 5 min b/t the TV, radio, our actual phones ringing and all the folks w/cell phones out and about these days...he also still loves to vacuum, sweep w/a broom and 'clean' with a dish rag.

jessica - when i went to 2, we got a second queen bed. either i slept w/both kids and dh slept on his own or we each slept with one. when i had 3 kids, sometimes i even slept with all 3 or i'd sleep w/2 and dh w/1. just b4 i had mikey, my older 2 girls decided they wanted their own room, so they started sleeping on their own and mikey w/me and our youngest girl w/dh. it doesn't work for everyone, but i have to admit i *love* our sleeping arrangements. it's really hard for me to sleep in the same bed w/dh now, he snores and it doesn't bother my dd3 at all, but i can't stand it! LOL

no nightweaning here, i'm down to pumping once/day while at work though, sometimes twice, but usually just once. but at night he's on the ruby schedule, 3 hrs or so b/t boobings, 10-12 hrs in bed all told, sometimes one, sometimes two naps, usually no more than 2 hrs total combined...but he's not up quite so early thankfully







he's usually 9pmish-7:30am

he loves to feed me too and hug anyone 2yo and under...he loves "babies"


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Lu is forward facing. I honestly don't get all the carseat hysteria. So, I'm basically a murderer if I don't buy a brand-new $400 Britax and keep her rear facing. But wait! There are all these car toys and mirrors and stuff that I can buy too. Then I have to buy another $400 booster and have her ride in it til she's 12. If I can't fit all the carseats and boosters, maybe I can buy a big SUV or a minivan with all the relevant safety features. But if I ride the bus, I can wear her in a sling. WTF?

Ok, end of rant.









My baby is so cute. She likes to feed us. She was eating Annie's brand whole wheat bunny crackers, and she holds one up for me, then one up for Joey. She accidentally almost gave me two in a row, but remembered that it was Joey's turn, so she snatched it out of my mouth and gave it to him.







:

She's not walking, but standing a lot, and trying to talk a lot. The sleep situation is pretty good. She still nurses every few hours, but goes down and wakes up at decent times.









: I read that whole post out loud for Mr Ant. Too funny!

LA, maybe it's a MI thing?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Oh, when I said flames, rest assured that I did not mean anyone who hangs in this thread







I just see the discussion always gets heated on general carseat threads, with a few folks especially vocal. As in I am surprised they did not spidey sense that forward facing was being discussed and decide to drop in!

Just had the most non-relaxing LLL meeting ever. Haven't been in a few months, and now everyone has toddlers, so it was basically a free-for-all. I have no idea what we talked about. Harper wants to do everything the bigger kids are doing.

Harper at the park
Hideous new chair from grandma (she looooooves this thing. have never seen her love on something so much.)

Anyone else got pics?









That is the cutest chair ever! I guess chairs are in. We got a foam type cinderella chair,and she loves the thing!

I realy need to got a new car seat,I still have DS1's convertable seat.And he's 7







: . But she still is in the bucket for now. Heck she still fits,why not.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailsh...16/t_=99259016

B day pics! don't remember if I posted them or not.If so just ignore me.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Nevie ended up with a chair-themed birthday, too. I'd ordered an upholstered rocking chair, and the ILs brought up a wooden one. They are both too much for her right now, but once she's stable on two feet I think she'll get a lot more use out of them. Some pics on the latest blog post.

ps, I like the one I ordered best of all  Duh.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

MAggie also likes to shake her head NO! Its cute too.







She also takes phones and puts them to her ear and chats. Or a remote etc.

But most importantly, she wants to do everything her big sister does and tries and can usually do it. Ughhh.

BFMama- looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks! Anyone else coming to the LLL conference?


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

omg. I just lost a freeking HUGE response post.









but you will not be saved from my incoherent ramblings. I shall return. Mwahahahahahahahaaaaaa......







:


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi everyone! Hope you all had a great 4th of July!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
BFMama- looking forward to seeing you in a few weeks! Anyone else coming to the LLL conference?

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! Omigosh, I am SO FREAKIN EXCITED. Seriously, the LLLI Int'l Conf is the highlight of my life every 2 years! It is the most amazing experience, I can't even explain - so much fun and I always learn so much, too, and get to see people I haven't seen in ages, or meet people like you IRL for the first time! I cannot wait!! We leave in 13 days!! We're driving over 2 days - Philly area to Chicago is a little more than 700 miles, DH figured out the almost-exact halfway point is just outside of Akron, OH, so we're staying there to break up the drive. Roughly 360 miles each day, which we figure will take about 8 hours each leg of the trip if you include rest/nurse/eat/potty stops. I am really lucky all my kids are good in the car - they fall asleep or listen to music or whatever and are happy.

And yes, Andrew is still rear-facing and will stay so as long as possible. I am one of those carseat freaks







: but NOT the kind who is going to flame anyone else!! We all have to do what we think is right....but I always read that the #1 cause of death for kids 5 and under is car accidents, so I figure I better do whatever I can to make sure they're as safe as possible. We pretty much live in the car (I hate it, I SO miss D.C. life where we used to walk/metro everywhere, but around here in the 'burbs there's no choice!) and in this area, I see accidents ALL THE TIME. So - no judgment on anyone else, but I try to keep them RF til as close to 2 as possible - my understanding, which I hope is correct, is that it's actually more about age than size - it's not so much about weight, it's about head/neck development. Until age 2 (I think?), regardless of how big they are, a baby/toddler's head is so much larger in proportion to his or her body, that in an accident it's better for them to be rear-facing because the impact is then absorbed more by the seat and not by their spine and neck where the larger head size could cause major injury. So.....whatever, I know different people don't think it's that much of an issue. For us, it's better having RF anyway because he can see his sisters that way!

And Sarah - you are SO right about PA, I cannot believe how bad people are at merging!! I almost had an accident last week for that exact reason - I was in the right-most lane on the highway and I saw a guy coming down the entrance lane so I slowed up a bit to let him merge on, and he was so afraid, he just kept braking and was entering the highway at like 10 mph!! I had to slam on my brakes and almost have an accident because he wouldn't decide whether he was going to go or not!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
helen - LOL, i am so w/you on the spidey sense. give it some time, somebody is bound to drive by (no pun intended) w/some sagely advice.

fireant - me too! i'm always waiting for someone to yell at me in a parking lot or when we're driving...

candice - amen to that rant!

mikey is big into "no" (even when he means yes) i have pics in my blog (link in my sig), he also puts his hand to his head like a phone whenever he hears a phone ring which is just about every 5 min

Hope you don't think I'm giving that unsolicited "advice" you were wary of







Just explaining my own reasoning on that issue!

And how funny, Andrew does the same thing when a phone rings! He puts anything he can up to his ear and says "Hi! Hi! Hi!" Andrew and Mikey have got to get together sometime, I think they sound very much alike - they'd have a blast at a playdate!









Everyone's photos are so cute - Sarah, Medic, Helen - adorable! Gotta get mine up, I keep saying I'm going to do it but I'm still figuring out this new digital camera. It was my dad's







: I felt funny taking it and using it but mother had no idea how to use it (she's very low-tech and like a regular film camera) and was going to give it away to somebody.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I'm baaaaaaaaaack...........

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And Heather, for someone not very NFL, don't you clean your house with vinegar?









Vinegar and baking soda, yes. Point taken. Thanks!







:









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neth Naneth* 
Quick question for you all, for all the babies . . . I mean toddlers







that are under 30 pounds does anyone have their baby ride facing forward?

We've not turned K quite yet, but will be soon. She's only in the past few months been remotely happy in the car about half the time, and since I just traveled 2 hours to my parents' house this week we decided that now was NOT the time to change the car seat arrangement. When we get back home next week we'll turn it and see how she does around town. If she's noticeably happier, we'll keep it FF - cause as Helen said, I'm a less safe driver when I'm stressed cause she's screaming (and it's not fair to D to keep us housebound). If she's not noticeably happier, we'll probably put her back RF for a little while longer.

I posted on the recent "how old is too old for a booster" thread and went with the minority that I would not force a petite tween/teen into a booster - and that minority group was lambasted. I am of the opinion that the car/booster seat is only one factor of many involved in a crash scenario. A high safety crash rating, following proper car maintenance, and making sure your tires are safe and properly inflated can make a big difference in a crash as well. Also, many people do not have their seats installed correctly, and/or do not have their children restrained properly in the seat. I think a lot of these important factors are glossed over in the child restraint/safety frenzy and too much of the focus is put on keeping your kid in a seat/harnessed booster.







. But enough of my opinion on that...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
as opposed to PA where folks like to stay in the right lane and cruise, thus forcing the person on the on-ramp to slam on their brakes. Not so much with the safety. The only time I would freak out is driving in to Baltimore or DC, which isn't often.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
And Sarah - you are SO right about PA, I cannot believe how bad people are at merging!! I almost had an accident last week for that exact reason - I was in the right-most lane on the highway and I saw a guy coming down the entrance lane so I slowed up a bit to let him merge on, and he was so afraid, he just kept braking and was entering the highway at like 10 mph!! I had to slam on my brakes and almost have an accident because he wouldn't decide whether he was going to go or not!

Seriously. I've lived in PA and NY just about my whole life. What is it that so many PA drivers don't understand about merging? Or doing onesy-onesy? Or that a yield sign is NOT a stop sign? Good grief.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Actually, what is everyone doing with sleep these days?
<snip>
But I think we're going to start offering the crib and see if it makes a difference. It's a whole 2 feet from the bed. Or I may side car it again now that she can safely climb down.

Sleeping arrangements: K nurses to sleep and starts the night in her crib, then I bring her to bed with me when I'm ready. When she's walking well enough and safely able to climb down from the bed, and can understand the concept, we'll do with her what we did with big bro: Take the rail off the crib and make it a day bed, close all the doors in the "hallway" (which is just a 5x5 landing with a permanent gate at the stairwell) but hers and ours (so she has nowhere to go but our room), and let her come to us whenever she wakes up and wants to. Worked beautifully with D, as he aged and slept longer on his own it just naturally happened and he continues to ease out of the family bed. He's mostly in his room now though he joins us now and again still...and we love it that way!

As far as actual sleep, sometimes it's great - she'll nurse to sleep in about 10 min and sleep for up to 6-7 hours before waking up to nurse to sleep again. Then, there are the other nights. The nights she just wants to scream while laying on my lap. FLIPS OUT if I try to comfort/cradle/rock her, DOESN'T want to be put down. Teething tablets/tylenol make no difference. VIOLENTLY refuses the breast (one time had her foot on my throat







). Just wants me to sit there in the rocker with the Boppy on my lap, while she lays on it writhing and wailing for about 10-15 minutes, then she nurses for about 30 seconds and passes out. Yeah, that's good for the old nerves.







:







It would be one thing if she would let me comfort her, or just want me to leave her alone - but it's like all she wants is a silent witness to her misery and there's not a damn thing I can do about it. I hate those nights. Those are also the nights she's up every 2 hours to nurse. Fortunately, they are few and far between (though now that I've mentioned it here it will probably happen tonight.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
generally, sleep is better, she goes down easy (and at a decent time if we catch it) and sleeps for a couple of hours with out needing boob, then i come to bed and she'll sleep up to 3.5 hours between boobings. Then up about 11-12 hours after she went down. Naps are usually 1x a day for about 2 hours. sometimes more, often less, and occasionally two shorter naps. She doesn't seem super cranky so I assume she's getting enough sleep.
Me? not so much.

Damn it woman, neither of us are following the pact we made. Remember: No mentioning ecent-day eep-slay!!!!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia*
My baby is so cute. She likes to feed us. She was eating Annie's brand whole wheat bunny crackers, and she holds one up for me, then one up for Joey. She accidentally almost gave me two in a row, but remembered that it was Joey's turn, so she snatched it out of my mouth and gave it to him.







:











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
So Amy is now in the house!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
But most importantly, she wants to do everything her big sister does and tries and can usually do it. Ughhh.

Here too - K MUST try to do everything D does, climb everywhere he is, sit next to him wherever he is, eat everything he does, brush her teeth when he does, etc. etc. etc. And she also is pretty darn good at most of it, too!







:

She has a new "word" - more a sound, but getting closer to the actual word. "Up". Way cool.







: She's also doing the phone thing with real phones and other non-phone objects. She holds it to her ear, says, "uhhhhhhh?" and smiles. She also LOVES plastic grocery bags







: loves to walk around shaking them - she walks and laughs and hums and shakes the bag looking about as proud as a little one can be. And, um, I let her...but only supervised. I promise. What else? Oh - she's obsessed with the bathtub/shower. MUST be in it with me when I shower, in addition to her nightly bath time with brother. She is the TP bandit so all our TP is up off the rolls on top of cabinets. No interest in the toilet so long as I have the lid shut; she's not into opening the lid, yet. Loves climbing up into office chairs and being spun. A weird thing - at least weird from my previous experience - she'll actually bring me things if I don't want her to have them and I ask her for them. Toddle right over and put it in my hand. It's quite nice.

And finally: Birthday Picture Explosion. This includes both her actual birthday, and the party 2 days later. Many pics that are of other kids, cause she was asleep for half of the party. Had the old college gang up (minus two who couldn't make it - we're still a close-knit group after 15 years!







) and the grandparents, and had a great time!!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

de lurk

Ryker only says : Mama,Da da,Hi,Bye,naaa* when he wants food or sees food*

Last time i weighed him he was 24lbs forgot how tall. He loves walking has been walking since 11months old.

We turned Ryker FFing the start of June since we were going on a 8 hour car trip and moved him to the backseat of the van so he could watch dvds with his sister on the car ride. He was 24lbs when we moved him.


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I posted on the recent "how old is too old for a booster" thread and went with the minority that I would not force a petite tween/teen into a booster - and that minority group was lambasted...

...And finally: Birthday Picture Explosion. This includes both her actual birthday, and the party 2 days later. Many pics that are of other kids, cause she was asleep for half of the party. Had the old college gang up (minus two who couldn't make it - we're still a close-knit group after 15 years!







) and the grandparents, and had a great time!!


I know, even as a self-proclaimed carseat freak, I draw the line somewhere - and I too was recently lambasted, for keeping my almost 5 y.o. in a belt-positioning booster even though she sometimes doesn't listen to me regarding sitting in it properly (puts her arm through so the belt is only on her waist, leans over so the seat tips, loosens the belt so she can reach down to retrieve a dropped toy, etc.) I said that I was just going to continue teaching her why it's so important that she sit properly in the booster so she's safe and keep reminding her - but a bunch of other mamas said that's terrible, it's clear she's not ready for a booster and should immediately be put back in a 5-point harness carseat. And the only one that would fit her (at 47 inches and 52 pounds) is the Britax Regent which is ginormous and costs a fortune.

And Heather, those pics are SO CUTE!!! I loved the one of Kait in the car looking over her shoulder like "see ya!" And that's a great idea to hang photos from each month. I may steal that idea for Andrew's party, for which we still haven't set a date


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

: I didn't take any photos of Lu's bday. I guess I was too frazzled. She's going to need so much therapy. I'm thinking of having a fake party to stage some photo opps. It'll be the big family secret. Or, I could steal someone else's online photos and photoshop her face in. Who had a really cool party?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







: I didn't take any photos of Lu's bday. I guess I was too frazzled. She's going to need so much therapy. I'm thinking of having a fake party to stage some photo opps. It'll be the big family secret. Or, I could steal someone else's online photos and photoshop her face in. Who had a really cool party?









Half way threw Olivias cake it dawned on us,Hey we have a video cammera.







We also never remembered with the boys either.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I posted on the recent "how old is too old for a booster" thread and went with the minority that I would not force a petite tween/teen into a booster - and that minority group was lambasted.

Or doing onesy-onesy?

Damn it woman, neither of us are following the pact we made. Remember: No mentioning ecent-day eep-slay!!!!!









1. I think that my mom would be in a booster.








2. what is a onesy onesy?
3. eep-slay? i didn't say nuthin bout no eep slay!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







: I didn't take any photos of Lu's bday. I guess I was too frazzled. She's going to need so much therapy. I'm thinking of having a fake party to stage some photo opps. It'll be the big family secret. Or, I could steal someone else's online photos and photoshop her face in. Who had a really cool party?

I had a cool party. send me her face and i'll shop it in. Then again, we'll need to shop in you, tania and Joey.. and your boobs. Your boobs are nicer than mine.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I think it will be one of my themes of motherhood to constantly be slapping my forehead and saying "D'oh! Why didn't I take a picture/grab a movie of THAT before it was too late?"

her baby book is pathetic, too. Once she got mobile I just kinda stopped taking the time (time?!) to sit down and take note of things. So, there are lots of dates preceded by the term "approx." in there. I'm a slacker about that kind of stuff, and it eats into my "me time." So I'm a selfish slacker.

I swear, hearing you guys mention how you've been lambasted about the carseat thing makes me SO GLAD I stick to our DDC and my running group here. I don't have the patience/time/moral energy for "Who is a bad/unsafe mommy?" crap. Life is too darn short and we're all doing the effing best we can. Oh -- I guess I can add the Yarn Craft forum to my safe list, though.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Oh -- I guess I can add the Yarn Craft forum to my safe list, though.

You know, you can knit yourself a 5 point harness, then you will be a safe AND crafty mama.








:


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

And NEVER say you use a spoon no matter what the food is.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Spoons are so mainstream. They're practically abusive.

The knitted 5-point harness...brilliant! Can we knit it with unbleached organic cotton?


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Make sure it's REALLY organic, not that fake mainstream stuff under the new standards.








: Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We use forks for our soup.









And we turned K around today. She was very much happier, and we were in the car at naptime even. We'll see if it lasts.

Went swimming at the river last night because it was ridiculously hot here. K absolutely loved it. I guess she likes open water better than the pool. She was squealing and splashing and having fun for over an hour before she was ready to just sit in the shallows with me. Had a blast. No pictures were taken though. I forgot to pack the camera, and unbeknownst to me DH did pack it, but forgot it was in the bag. Doh.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ah, you guys are cracking me up. That's good stuff up there. Will you be here all week? Don't forget to tip the waitress...

Hey, I switched to CDs, so MDC can always stick THAT flag of victory on my brow.

Korin, have you checked out the KAL I started in Yarn Crafts? Want to join us







: ?

Candice and Sarah -- are you guys still running?


----------



## BundleFishMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
1. I think that my mom would be in a booster.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
You know, you can knit yourself a 5 point harness, then you will be a safe AND crafty mama.








:









That really had me cracking up!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
I don't have the patience/time/moral energy for "Who is a bad/unsafe mommy?" crap. Life is too darn short and we're all doing the effing best we can.

Very true Megan - but I have to say, for myself, I have learned a whole lot from the mamas here who have made me question myself, in a good way KWIM? Totally NOT people saying 'you suck as a mother' but saying, hey, maybe you haven't thought that through enough, or maybe you just haven't heard this perspective or whatever. It's all in the phrasing though. For me anyway, I think the occasional honest challenge to my complacency like 'am I _really_ doing my best?' is a much needed kick in the pants! But that is probably just me







:

I have no idea if that made any sense whatsoever, because I'm starving....off to make dinner! Yikes, it's late!


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Hey, I switched to CDs, so MDC can always stick THAT flag of victory on my brow.









So did I... but I don't think it "counts". Not hardcore enough.....

And Korin, My mom does have a booster.... You know, she needs a pillow







:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Candice and Sarah -- are you guys still running?

I've done week 1 three times.







We've been having wicked bad thunderstorms that last all night, and I can only get out of the house alone after DH gets home at night.

BUT, he just won me a membership to the gym at the local community college, so I can work out no matter the weather! I'm so excited.

I had my fitness assessment for the new gym on Thursday, and I was shocked. I've lost 41 pounds since I had J, and my body fat is only 35%. WAY lower than I was expecting!

S2 is crying.....bbl


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Candice and Sarah -- are you guys still running?

Still? Do you mean "yet"?







: I did bring the jogger down to the vineyard...


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

Lets see, thanks to MDC, I CD and spend way too much time on the TP and the coops.









I first discovered MDC after getting the Mag at Whole Foods. I read it cover to cover and was like- wow they wrote this for me! I am not a FREAK like my SIL thinks. Of course DH says that is a good thing she thinks that of me. We have always been way more to the left shall we say than my brother and SIL.

Of course they think we have like 3 heads or are from Mars because we are doing this remodel. They live in a mcmansion subdivision that is sooo cookie cutter it isnt funny. I always feel like such a hippie when we go over there.

Maybe this is why Maggie gets these whole body shakes and screams bloody murder when my brother walks in the room







:







She has taken to hating my Dad and my brother. Both who are bigtime "let me pick you up even though you hate it" people.
OTH, she loves my ILs. They of course are here all year round and she sees them 3-4 times weekly. She esp love my FIL. We call her Grandpa's baby. Of course that really







: my parents but they cant say anything since they are in FL half the year.

Anyone else have someone in their life who the baby um tot loves and another who they freak about.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sebastian had his one year "well baby" visit today. He's slowed down on the weight gain but has sped up in height, essentially flipping his growth chart opposite of what it was. Now he's about 80th percentile on weight and almost off the chart on height -- 24 pounds 7.5 ounces and 32.75 inches tall. Dude.

(And Qualia's 30 pounds and 37.5 inches tall. She couldn't resist getting "checked out" at the same time as her brother. Also falling on the tall side of the chart.)

Bastian's on track developmentally -- he has a few words, lots of babble and physical expression, and scored very high on receptive language, in that he clearly understands what he's told and can already follow two-step instructions. When he feels like it, of course. *lol* He's had pincer grasp for a while and can throw a ball, loves to climb, has great balance, walks fine, and has no fear. (I'm working on that. I'd like a little fear. Not a lot. Just a little.) He's still not a foodie, but he eats a wide range of foods and can handle plenty of texture now. His iron was just a touch low at 11.4 (they want to see at least 11.5), but Dr. Jill was fine with us avoiding the trauma of a full blood workup and just watching his and my diets and doing another finger stick at his 15-month WBV. We did a lead check, too, but that goes to a lab and takes a week or two to process. I don't think there should be a problem with that, but it's good to know.

So those are all the things they tick off. There's no check for personality, but he's got it in spades. He's still a very giggly baby . . . toddler . . . and loves to play jokes and make people smile. He's also starting to show some very early empathy. A few times now Qualia has gotten upset about something and Bastian will take one look at her, his face will crumple, and big fat tears start rolling down his cheeks. As soon as she calms down, he's all smiles again. Yikes. That's good and bad, in my book. It's a wonderful trait and I love it, but it's so hard to watch him feel someone else's pain. I was that child. It can be a rough road.

He still loves all things music and happily walks around half the day with a recorder in his mouth, tweeting away. Kazoos, drums, keyboard, maracas . . . all things good in his world. Same thing with drawing. He watches Qualia and has figured out how to hold a pen, and he draws on EVERYTHING. Bookshelves, walls, books, doors, himself, his sister, and sometimes even on the art easel set up for the purpose. When he's not playing something or drawing on something, he's climbing it or smashing it. He's a busy, busy boy. It's awesome.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BundleFishMama* 
And that's a great idea to hang photos from each month. I may steal that idea for Andrew's party, for which we still haven't set a date









Hey, I stole it from Korin, so feel free to steal my steal!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
2. what is a onesy onesy?

You know, when two lanes merge into one, and people just kind of "get" taking turns letting one car from each lane go? We seem to be able to to that pretty well in the upstate NY-ish places I've lived in, but in PA they just can't quite seem to figure it out and it causes a lot of unnecessary bottling up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
You know, you can knit yourself a 5 point harness, then you will be a safe AND crafty mama.

This is one of the funniest things I've read in a long time. For real.

Sarah, GREAT update on Bastian.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Sarah, GREAT update on Bastian.









Thanks. This was one of the Big Ones, where they go over all the developmental milestones, and even though I *know* he's ok, it was such a relief to see how well the doctor felt he was doing. The oxygen deprivation was a cause for concern at his birth and they weren't sure if/how that was going to manifest, but it's really looking like it's a non-issue now. WOOHOO!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Spoons are so mainstream. They're practically abusive.

The knitted 5-point harness...brilliant! Can we knit it with unbleached organic cotton?

Really wouldn't a hand-vegetable-dyed wool from free-range, organic grass grazing sheep be better?










mikey pretty much likes anyone. he does get 'shy' around strangers, but i don't think he's ever freaked out over anyone. come to think of it, none of my kids ever did, that would be weird...but then pretty much everyone i've been around had been pretty respectful of my kids' space.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
You know, you can knit yourself a 5 point harness, then you will be a safe AND crafty mama.















:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And NEVER say you use a spoon no matter what the food is.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
Make sure it's REALLY organic, not that fake mainstream stuff under the new standards.








: Sorry, couldn't help myself

















You guys are killing me!!!!

We like to play shy here. I'm one of the smallest babies!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

at the knitting a 5 Pt harness


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Really wouldn't a hand-vegetable-dyed wool from free-range, organic grass grazing sheep be better?


























:

Um, my kid used to be shy around the ILs but now he just loves them to pieces... And both my boys love their Auntie J (my sister) Surprisingly, J really likes my mother. I think she finally loosened up. She has always been nervous around babes but she adores J....


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DustysSweety03* 







at the knitting a 5 Pt harness

You want one? Korin's a really good knitter....


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

S2 adores pretty much everyone, but is wary of my ILs. Then again, it was their choice to pack up in to an RV and take off across the country when she was 4mo, and only come back once. So, it's not my fault if she doesn't want to be held by them, they're strangers!

Sorry, they just left. They talked for months about how much they missed us and the kids, and how excited they were to finally get to meet J and see S2 again, and yet they've only seen them twice in the month they've been in town.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

K likes most people if they give her a chance to adjust to her surroundings. FIL got massive screaming for a long time because he always wanted her to face him when he was holding her and she demands to face out. She has issues with BIL too, but I think that's because he's a trucker and gone a lot so she doesn't see him often. After about 20 minutes, she's totally okay with him though.


----------



## tsume (Jun 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 
And Korin, My mom does have a booster.... You know, she needs a pillow







:

I totally forgot but my grandmother used a pillow to drive! How funny!

Penelope is still rear-facing and will be until closer to 2.


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

My 5 yr old Liz is in the Britax booster and Maggie is in the Boulavard. We inhereted a Marathon from BIL/SIL when they bought my niece a booster like Liz's. The marathon dosent fit in Bob's Tundra so we bought a floor model at Babies r us of the alfa omega for his car. Now we have two in there. One as in a booster for Liz and the other w the harness for Maggie.
Liz is also tall and tall in the torso. There is no way she can even fit in the harness anymore.

My friend IRL and on MDC got the marathon since she is expecting in a few weeks. She was thrilled. She is also eyeing my new native sling and Maggie's pink fluff. I think she has a girl in there but she has 2 boys already so who knows....

Who is still slingin the tots? I would love to but Maggie has other ideas and likes to take off. I still keep it with me but if she has her shoes on its kind of cramped in there! We also inhererited a mclaren stroller. Its 5 years old but still perfect. I never was big on strollers but since it was free, we use it at the pool to get there in case MAggie takes off and walking into our downtown area which is a block away from our house, if we dont use the wagon.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 







: I didn't take any photos of Lu's bday. I guess I was too frazzled. She's going to need so much therapy. I'm thinking of having a fake party to stage some photo opps. It'll be the big family secret. Or, I could steal someone else's online photos and photoshop her face in. Who had a really cool party?

We staged Christmas pictures! Well, someone gave us presents a few days later, and we actually remembered to take pictures of her ripping the paper. Our party was OK for what it was. Um... we had chowder and cupcakes! I had party letdown because it didn't turn out how I wanted, but I have now made peace with the fact that every June 16 will be The Day Nothing Goes As Planned.

I am still







at the organic knitted harness. Wouldn't macrame be more secure?

SRSLY guys, I got an in person driveby the other day for letting her drink a sippy of water. I can't really say circumstances as I know people who know people who could click on my recent posts feature, and I may have to see them in person here and there. So: sipping water through a straw for a child well on solids is a no no because I could be breastfeeding instead.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 
Who is still slingin the tots?

slinging both here every once in a while.







:

More often than not, if we're running errands, J goes in the sling (thanks, Amy!) and S2 goes in the shopping cart, for which my mom got us a cover, 'cause, ew.

We to the airport to pick my niece up, and ended up wearing both of them (sling for J on front, MT for S2 on back) and got SO many comments, and stares, and words of encouragement. Plus assistance the one time I had to put them back in and J was arching his back and screaming and trying to throw himself backwards out of the sling, while S2 tried to make a break for it over my side. Good times.

It's actually easier on my back than I expected. I think part of it is that when I'm wearing the babes I'm so much MORE cognizant of my posture.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Still babywearing, but not as often. walks, stores, sometimes for naps... I use a wrap or an ergo. and sooon a homemade Beco (all they way from ALBERTA!







)

Off to click on Helen's recent posts.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I still use my mei tai (Kozy Carrier) almost every day. Well, every time we go out shopping just me and the baby. Nevie must like it, because she would object if she didn't. the girl has opinions, that's for sure.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Still babywearing, but not as often. walks, stores, sometimes for naps... I use a wrap or an ergo. and sooon a homemade Beco (all they way from ALBERTA!







)

Off to click on Helen's recent posts.

ZOMG you jerk! No stalkinggggg. If I told you the whole story you'd barf.

We are using the ring sling a lot in stores and around the house, but she also has new love for the stroller for walks (I kno abusive right). I debated getting a summer weight wrap, but ended up ordering a Beco since husband likes those too, so I should have that in "1-4 weeks," whatever that means.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Ergo and waiting on my carrymemama (which is like a Beco, but a lot cheaper...LOL) I'll let you know how it turns out!

Mikey loves the backpack, but also freaks (like happy) when he sees the umbrella stroller.

Watching Best in Show...







gosh, what a crack up!


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

I still wear Ryker in the Ergo a bunch, he only starts to buck backwards when he's in and we aren't moving as much as he likes


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Bastian spends a lot of time in the Babyhawk. Front carry, back carry, whatever works best for what we're doing at the time. I prefer the back carry for longer walks, but if I'm wearing the diaper backpack or he's sleeping when I put him in it, then he goes on my front.

Qualia still goes in a carry sometimes, too, almost entirely of her own desire. I'd rather push her in the stroller if she doesn't want to walk. Plus, it gives me a place to stash our stuff!









But she's a cuddlebug and likes to connect frequently, so we've had several walks recently where Qualia's in the Babyhawk on my back and Bastian's in my Maya on the front. That's, ah . . . counting on my fingers . . . almost 55 pounds of toddler.







No wonder I don't need a gym membership to lose weight.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
ZOMG you jerk! No stalkinggggg. If I told you the whole story you'd barf.

We are using the ring sling a lot in stores and around the house, but she also has new love for the stroller for walks (I kno abusive right). I debated getting a summer weight wrap, but ended up ordering a Beco since husband likes those too, so I should have that in "1-4 weeks," whatever that means.

If it's anything like the "Ordered to shipped in 10 days" for my Kozy, it will be there in two months.

Sorry to say it, but I am in a time-out (so ordered by Dan) right now from my baby who refuses to lay down and sleep. Despite falling asleep in arms about eight bajibillion times. [email protected]!!!!PHIASPIOJAWPEREIOHJ~!~ and also, (I*)&988&^%&^%*&^)(*&)(*&(*&.

Repeat after me: we do NOT cry it out in this house. we do NOT cry it out in this house. 'Cause I SOOOO effing WANT TO RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
Watching Best in Show...







gosh, what a crack up!

"That is NOT a Busy Bee! That is a BEAR in a BEE COSTUME!!!"

or, "Oh-hooo, Rhapsody has two mommies..."

I own the trilogy: "Waiting for Guffman", "Best in Show" and "A Mighty Wind." Can't beat 'em.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
"That is NOT a Busy Bee! That is a BEAR in a BEE COSTUME!!!"

or, "Oh-hooo, Rhapsody has two mommies..."

I own the trilogy: "Waiting for Guffman", "Best in Show" and "A Mighty Wind." Can't beat 'em.

Have you seen the new one? For Your Consideration? Classic.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Sorry to say it, but I am in a time-out (so ordered by Dan) right now from my baby who refuses to lay down and sleep. Despite falling asleep in arms about eight bajibillion times. [email protected]!!!!PHIASPIOJAWPEREIOHJ~!~ and also, (I*)&988&^%&^%*&^)(*&)(*&(*&.

This was us last night too, from about 2am to 5 or 6, I think.







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Ergo gets used lots, and ring sling in back in commission too. I miss my babyhawk, which dh (d stands for douchebag) let his friend "borrow" before she moved away to Hawaii.







:







: and







: We also use a wagon and a baby jogger. She lovvves the wagon to death, because she can play with toys in it.







I have been working pruning grape vines, and she sits in the Ergo for naps and we can sit in the wagon to boob, and then she'll play for a while in the wagon. It works out quite nicely. She's a real peach. People say, "What a goooooood baby." Not like all those bad babies.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Let's see if I can remember everything--

Yes, I can sidecar a crib, and I have one there but all of the sides are up so I can put P in it when he wakes up and buy a little more sleep. I haven't figured out if I want to take the side off again.
Leigh Anne-- having more than one bed might work. Maybe just adding a twin would be fine, but then I'd have to push them together, even the height, etc etc. Who knows. DH has been complaining about back pain so we might get a new mattress and then upgrade to a king.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Sorry to say it, but I am in a time-out (so ordered by Dan) right now from my baby who refuses to lay down and sleep. Despite falling asleep in arms about eight bajibillion times. GYAAAHHHH[email protected]!!!!PHIASPIOJAWPEREIOHJ~!~ and also, (I*)&988&^%&^%*&^)(*&)(*&(*&.

Repeat after me: we do NOT cry it out in this house. we do NOT cry it out in this house. 'Cause I SOOOO effing WANT TO RIGHT NOW.

This is what we were like last night. Woke up at 11pm went to sleep again at 1:30.







: I have NO tolerance for crappy sleep. I suck.
But good for Dan giving you a time out!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
"That is NOT a Busy Bee! That is a BEAR in a BEE COSTUME!!!"

or, "Oh-hooo, Rhapsody has two mommies..."

I own the trilogy: "Waiting for Guffman", "Best in Show" and "A Mighty Wind." Can't beat 'em.

Favorites all, of my ILs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
This was us last night too, from about 2am to 5 or 6, I think.







:

Is it teeth? That was my guess. I'm a bad mom, I dosed w/ Tylenol to be sure. It WAS midnight.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Ergo gets used lots, and ring sling in back in commission too. I miss my babyhawk, which dh (d stands for douchebag) let his friend "borrow" before she moved away to Hawaii.







:







: and







: We also use a wagon and a baby jogger. She lovvves the wagon to death, because she can play with toys in it.







I have been working pruning grape vines, and she sits in the Ergo for naps and we can sit in the wagon to boob, and then she'll play for a while in the wagon. It works out quite nicely. She's a real peach. People say, "What a goooooood baby." Not like all those bad babies.

Wagons = cool but do not have one yet.
So I totally missed the vineyard transition. How long are you there for? Is this your new home or what?

Helen, I couldn't find the thread you were discussing but would like to commiserate. I feed my kid water in a sippy with his solids. So I, too, must be inflicting permanent damage.









SS just left after 2 weeks here. Is it horrible to breathe a sigh of relief? Things are so quiet, and clean. Well, that is, after crazy baby finally went to sleep. I hope he walks soon, maybe that will take care of all of this energy. The worst is that he's so strong that he can almost make my drop him just by wiggling.

Forgot to answer: we still babywear but not as often. He doesn't really like front carries anymore (unless he is sleepy) and I don't really like to face him out because the MT cuts into his legs. He loves back carries and I get good vacuuming done then. Double wearers-- you do a MT on the back and a sling on the front? Darn. Guess I have to buy a freakin sling.

Hope your weekends went well! It's so great being able to check in here.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Is it teeth? That was my guess. I'm a bad mom, I dosed w/ Tylenol to be sure. It WAS midnight.







:

I have a sneaking suspicion that it is, in fact, teeth. Especially after I gave her some hylands and she crashed out. Tonight she's having a small dose of motrin before bedtime, maybe she'll have some decent sleep and not be so cranky tomorrow.

I love love love watching her toddle around. So cute. Especially in baby capris. Also very much enjoying the babble. She's totally telling me stories and I just don't know the words. adorable.

We still babywear like crazy. Can't afford not to, mostly because I have no help for half the month. The wrap gets used more & more, use a pouch for running errands around town, and I made myself an onbu for other stuff, like tending to horses. Wasn't sure I liked that one at first, but it's growing on me, and I love the fabric I picked, so we'll keep at it.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

We still bw here.







Evie loves it. I was happy to make that discovery.

She also adores the wagon. Jonathan took her and big brother out for a walk in it a few days ago. I stayed home and cleaned the downstairs. When dh got back, he asked how long he was gone b/c I got so much done!







I told him it was amazing what I could accomplish when he took the kids and left for a while!








Megs! We were so there a few nights ago. I have no idea what got into Evie. As soon as we'd put her in her crib, she would pop up and scream. It's so not like her. So we rocked, rocked, rocked and now she seems back to normal. After her normal bedtime routine, dh put her down tonight and she just snuggled right in. Who knows what was going on? She did the same thing at naptime too and an Evie without enough sleep is a little Evie that is a BIG SCREECHING TYRANT! geez, the vocal cords on that kid. I think she's a soprano.














:

Sarah, the beach sounds so fun! We usually go to Charleston, but it's not in the cards this year.







My uncle has a condo on Smith Mountain Lake though with a plontoon (sp?) boat that we can use. He was supposed to be calling my mom with a list of the dates that are available, so maybe we can go there. I don't know though, it's been nice just hanging out here. Of course, I can do without the 100 degree heat we're supposed to have tomorrow! ick


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Forgot to answer: we still babywear but not as often. He doesn't really like front carries anymore (unless he is sleepy) and I don't really like to face him out because the MT cuts into his legs. He loves back carries and I get good vacuuming done then. Double wearers-- you do a MT on the back and a sling on the front? Darn. Guess I have to buy a freakin sling.

Hope your weekends went well! It's so great being able to check in here.

I think from here on out when I double sling I will put J on my front in the wrap, and S2 on my back in the MT. At least until J outgrows her, then I'll switch 'em. The wrap is much easier on my shoulders for long periods of time. The sling really started to dig after about 3 hours, and as fidgety as they both were, it was getting pretty uncomfortable. It's also easier for me to nurse in the wrap than it is in the sling.

So, you don't necessarily have to buy a sling.







I used the wrap with J from 1wk old on.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Sarah, the beach sounds so fun! We usually go to Charleston, but it's not in the cards this year.







My uncle has a condo on Smith Mountain Lake though with a plontoon (sp?) boat that we can use. He was supposed to be calling my mom with a list of the dates that are available, so maybe we can go there. I don't know though, it's been nice just hanging out here. Of course, I can do without the 100 degree heat we're supposed to have tomorrow! ick

We have a blast. Every year for 20something years now. Good times.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amys1st* 

Who is still slingin the tots?

Kait still loves the Beco. And since there are still places I don't want her ramming around (like our scary old basement where the washer/dryer are) , and the fact that she will NOT stop trying to climb into the dishwasher no matter how many times I redirect her, she's up on my back at least a few tiems a day. Sometiems when she burns out walking around/playing, I can put her up on my back and she calms right down...she's been there since she was 6 months old, so it's comforting.

Sorry about the sucky sleep, everyone. I'm not allowed to mention sleep per a previous agreement,







but suffice it to say I feel your pain many nights. Teething is fast and furious here, and I can't wait until it's over...which should be inside of the next 6 months for us if she's anything like her brother, and stays on the current eruption rate she's on.

We're back home, ahhhhhhhhhhhh. Nice to get back to 'normal'. Seeing the 'rents is nice, but man is it more stressful there when I'm trying to work.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

still bw here too.

got a new MT made from a friend in another tribe.

see here and here.

also got a new haircut.

lil ant in papa's shirt

came home from work to find this.

she likes dresses more than I ever did

goats are fun!

I love my baby!

she gets sleepy.
and loves her nana.


----------



## fireant (Jan 10, 2006)

and we sometimes use a spoon or spork (medic!).

and we also eat POPCORN!

and DH didn't know the RULES so we also eat peanut butter. Bad parents!


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Of course I had to say she went to sleep like a dream and I was expecting it to last, right. Guess who got up not 2 seconds after I hit post! She was up for at least 3 hours too. J finally went in there and relieved me. He ended up sleeping in the floor. I could her her giggling with glee over the monitor and jumping in her bed.








:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Someone can unscrew caps. At least she didn't decide to EAT the conditioner. This was in the two seconds I turned away to put toothpaste on my toothbrush. I have to have LOLZ at that thread about when you can leave a child unattended. Age 21? Foot pedal trash cans also no match for Babyzilla.

I feed my child from my fork sometimes. If only we had a spork. The damage I could do!

OK, back to today's rousing game of "will the babysitter show up?"


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

WTH are you talking about? _I_ am not leaving my kid alone until 30. That way he'll be good and screwed up.

On the serious side-- this morning, I thinking about having to leave P when in the hospital (yes am having hospital birth not homebirth but will labor at home as long as possible). And what happens when I'm back at home with a new screaming child during the night and he needs to nurse? He won't have nightweaned by then, I don't think.
In fact, I have my doubts that he'll ever nightwean. Of course, when he's 30 he'll have to, because I"ll be kicking him out of the house.









um, sleep last night sucked. for all of us. just call us the crappy sleep house. P had baby nightmares which I suspect were brought on by teeth. evil evil teeth. Tylenol, small dose, works. am i killing my child? because it's also RED and CHERRY FLAVORED. I couldn't find anything else. ?
I couldn't sleep either.
DH couldn't either he showered at 3 in the morning did not go to bed until 5 (suspect Red Bulls (yuck) consumed in evening were part of the problem for him) now he is very tired and P is trying to kill him.

Yesterday P kissed me on the lips! Then he bit my nose. Also he sang the first four notes of Twinkle Twinkle Little Star (his theme song) perfectly on pitch.
The next Mozart, I tell you. Where is my piano? And when will he walk?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I am a big believer in the compassionate use of safe, time-tested anti-inflammatories for teething pain. Heck to the YEAH on that. Everything in moderation...

Sleep was a bit better last night. She went down instantly, and for her father, so that was great. I'm a bit concerned about how night-nursing heavy she still is, but only because I'm going away for a couple of nights at the end of the month. I know that Dan expects to just get zero sleep. So, we're testing out a little moo juice on her (results so far? LOVES it) and I just ordered a replacement power cord for my pump... so she won't starve. It just won't be pretty. Or maybe it will be -- who knows? I'm still going to go away and enjoy the bejeebuz out of myself!


----------



## schellie (Oct 24, 2005)

Wow, here we are as toddlers. Im not happy, but cant change it. Im so glad to see Im not the only one up at night with a teether. Its not been fun. This morning was better because it was 4:30 instead of the usual 1:30. She seems to pop 2 teeth at once. Shes now on 6. She loves being outside and playing but its been so hot, we've all been trapped in the house. She pretty much is on me all the time unless she is sleeping. So, here we go....on to another day.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Jess, we came down to So. Oregon for the summer, but we may end up staying. Raising our kids in the country is kind of a dream. We're right on the So. Umpqua River and have this beautiful vineyard and we get to see horses, cows, sheep, pigs, and chickens every day. The living situation is not fab, but it will get better. We live in a trailer and the plumbing is primitive. We hope to build a tumbleweed house this year, and if it works out, we may built several of them on the river and run a bed & breakfast. And my parents are letting us have an entire acre to plant barley, so that we can make our own beer. They're also very open to going organic, and going green as a vineyard lifestyle, so it seems like a really rad opportunity.

So, you ask one little question and get a big old paragraph for an answer.







One more thing - I don't have to worry about whether or not I can stay home with the babes anymore if I'm here. We'll have no bills, other than a cell phone bill and my dumb student loans.

My poor little baby was up crying last night, and I'd give her the boob and she'd keep kicking and crying. Finally, after too long, I turned on the light and checked her diaper. Poop. Poor thing had been sitting in it for who knows how long. No rash, so not hours, I guess, but poor baby.

She so cute. She loves all the farms animals. We stopped to look at the lambs today and I baa'd at them and they'd do it back. So adorable. Talula was going crazy. Gah! Gah! Gah! And trying to jump out the car window.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm at the beach.







spotty internet coverage. happy happy at the beach tho. Ruby is sleeping well ooops... I mean, nevermind! i didn't say that!!

Tylenol never worked for us. I tried it once, she was still miserable.







so i doubt we'll use it again.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Ahhh beach. I miss the ocean.
We went to the "beach" a few days ago. It was a tiny river, and there was a beaver in the water with us. They make funny mewling sounds, apparently. I'd never heard one before. Katie had buckets of fun splashing in the water.

Candice, the vineyard thing sounds great. We lived in a trailer for 2 years. No kids, but we know others who have done it with kids. I'd totally do it with kids if that's what it took to be in the country. There are 3 horses grazing on my lawn as I type this, no one will ever convince me to move back to the city.

Oh right. We don't crawl anymore. Somebody figured out how to stand up without holding onto things, so who needs crawling!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Tylenol doesn't work here. Motrin does though. Probably 'cause we hardly ever use it, so when we need it, it works like gangbusters.

We sleep a lot more when teething than when not teething. This is actually not a good thing, as it makes it very difficult to leave the house. Someone, who shall remain nameless, but whose initials are My Baby Girl gets very cranky and screamy when tired and away from her bed. High maintenance much?

Working all week. Hating every minute of it. Pumping, but my boobs are still screaming at me. Today, as soon as the clock struck 4:30 (the time I got off work) my milk let down and I soaked through both breast pads, my nursing tank, my double layer nursing shirt, AND my cardigan. Ridiculous. I forgot one of the soft rubber cup thingies for my pump, so I couldn't double pump which meant I only got 6oz instead of the normal 12. Thankfully, J has nursed like a champ and so I'm not in ridiculous amounts of pain anymore.

The job is incredibly boring. I read all of my 312 page book today during my 8hr shift. I'm filling in for a receptionist, and answered 20 phone calls today. Monday is the "high call volume" day, too.







: The rest of the week should be fun. Hey, at least I'll get good reading in! I may try to tackle Love In The Time of Cholera...in Spanish.









Jess, UofM is a fantastic hospital. We must get the babies together. We're only an hour apart! PM me and lemme know what your weekends look like.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah, I had a job like that the summer before I commissioned into the Air Force. It was a dreeeeeeam job for a reader! Ohmygosh. I never got to do any pleasure reading during the school year, so I tanked up on all sorts of goodies that summer.

Hmmmm... as long as you're doing Spanish books, I recommend "The Shadow of the Wind." I read it in English, but the translation is evidently very very good.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Sarah, I had a job like that the summer before I commissioned into the Air Force. It was a dreeeeeeam job for a reader! Ohmygosh. I never got to do any pleasure reading during the school year, so I tanked up on all sorts of goodies that summer.

Hmmmm... as long as you're doing Spanish books, I recommend "The Shadow of the Wind." I read it in English, but the translation is evidently very very good.

I'll have to look that book up, Meg, if our library ever lets us back in.









I love Gabriel Garcia Marquez. His books are so rich. Depressing as all heck, but so is all Spanish media, it seems. Y Tu Mama Tambien? Please. Angry angry angry.









J has started a new trend where he'll nurse down around 10, wake up at 2, and then about every hour after that. Makes for crap sleep, but what else is new?


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

child...driving...me...insane. am supposed to be working. no sitter today. ahhhhhhh. i am about to take her to the library so she can eat books that do not belong to us.

child also refusing to nurse. what is UP. Last night, she actually woke a few times but would not nurse, just cuddle up to me in the bed. She nursed 3 times during the day. Will just...not. I offer. I get full! I thought I was going to have to pump, but I finally got her to nurse down for a nap yesterday afternoon, and I made her eat the other side after she fell asleep. I am going to assume this is a phase. She eats 3 solids meals, and when she wouldn't nurse, I offered her a snack. This is more frustrating than newborn "is she getting enough." How much are 1-year-olds supposed to nurse? she was nursing maybe 6-8 times a day two weeks ago.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Isn't this a primo age for a nursing strike?

My baby is somewhat driving me crazy too. Last night, she woke up screaming and continued for about a half hour. I never did figure out why, but had to nurse her down for a while with the lights on. Today, she's acting all nonchalant, like nothing happened last night. So inconsiderate. No apology, no acknowledgment of my feelings. All happy and playing.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fireant* 
and we sometimes use a spoon or spork (medic!).

and we also eat POPCORN!

and DH didn't know the RULES so we also eat peanut butter. Bad parents!









No spork feeding either!

Did you know that*popcorn* popcorn is a chokking hazzard!

I will need therapy now,I spent the day at mom's. Olivia found the snack cabinet and ate a devil dog.







: and mom was wotching her!







:

Baby wearing here,I have a collection. A big one.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

What's a devil dog?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
What's a devil dog?

Well, I was going to say that it's a Marine, until I scrolled up to find the original context. It beats me! Is that some sort of Little Debbie snack?

But, still, it is another name for a Marine 

All nursing and no sleep make Megan cranky cranky. Nevie was, to say the least, "high needs" throughout the night and this morning. We ended up having a three hour nurse/nap in the basement recliner. That helped immensely.

It's just too darn hot in this house. Blork.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Drake's Devil Dogs


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Just back from beach trip. was fantastic. hotter than hades in portland. too hot to type. back later when it cools down - like next week.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie decided today that books are not just for eating. Hooray!
I was reading a magazine, kind of halfway paying attention to her and she threw one of her books into my lap and then put her arms up for me to pick her up. So funny. I think she actually read the book to me, but whatever. I love it. I'm really enjoying this whole independent walker stage. Very much. Her personality is just shining through.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
Drake's Devil Dogs


mmmmmmmmmmm.....devil dogs...............








:







:

Not much new here. Re: the nursing - Helen, D was down to 3 times a day at this age, and kept nursing for a couple more months. He loved a wide variety of food and was thriving so I didn't sweat it. I think I have a toddler "requirements" website for food amounts/calories from way back when, lemme see if I can dig it up.......

good basic info - just, uh, ignore the hot dog and pop tart info 

On toddler portion sizes

And a sample menu.

I love the internets and searching for stuff.







:

I used to basically just give D a little less than half of what I would serve myself. I do remember around 16-18 months, D started eating as much if not MORE than I was for a while....I swear his legs were hollow; I was starting to get concerned, but it's apparently normal....cause then shortly after he turned 2 it dropped way off and he was basically vegetarian for about a year. K is definitely a meatatarian, we can't keep her away from the stuff. She's FINALLY liking fruits (though wants them as close to original form as I'll let her, like half an apple with the peel on, a whole banana, grapes no smaller than halved - I swear she's trying to give me an apoplexy cause her bro was a horrible gagger/choker and I'm paranoid about her overstuffing her mouth just like he did for so long), and still tolerates veggies, so we're doing pretty well here food wise.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
All nursing and no sleep make Megan cranky cranky.









gotta love a good Simpson's reference. Just makes the world better.







"Don't mind if I do!"


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Jess, we came down to So. Oregon for the summer, but we may end up staying. Raising our kids in the country is kind of a dream. We're right on the So. Umpqua River and have this beautiful vineyard and we get to see horses, cows, sheep, pigs, and chickens every day. The living situation is not fab, but it will get better. We live in a trailer and the plumbing is primitive. We hope to build a tumbleweed house this year, and if it works out, we may built several of them on the river and run a bed & breakfast. And my parents are letting us have an entire acre to plant barley, so that we can make our own beer. They're also very open to going organic, and going green as a vineyard lifestyle, so it seems like a really rad opportunity.

So, you ask one little question and get a big old paragraph for an answer.







One more thing - I don't have to worry about whether or not I can stay home with the babes anymore if I'm here. We'll have no bills, other than a cell phone bill and my dumb student loans.

That is SO AWESOME. Since you still have bills, are you making a small income then? (sorry to be so nosy). This experience will truly affect your kids.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I'm at the beach.







spotty internet coverage. happy happy at the beach tho.

Gee, I am _so sorry_ for you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
The job is incredibly boring. I read all of my 312 page book today during my 8hr shift. I'm filling in for a receptionist, and answered 20 phone calls today. Monday is the "high call volume" day, too.







: The rest of the week should be fun. Hey, at least I'll get good reading in! I may try to tackle Love In The Time of Cholera...in Spanish.









Jess, UofM is a fantastic hospital. We must get the babies together. We're only an hour apart! PM me and lemme know what your weekends look like.









Are you doing temp work then? I had a job like what you describe, temping w/ the state. I read all of Malcolm X's autobiography in like a day. I think you should just relax and know that you're doing what you have to do. As for pumping, blech. Do you have regimented breaks? If not you can pump each breast one at a time but of course that usually takes twice as long.
And leaking... argh

Yes, we should get together. Are you at U of M? I always figure you're in Frederick and that's like 2 hours away. My weekends are generally free right now except for the coming one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
I love Gabriel Garcia Marquez. His books are so rich. Depressing as all heck, but so is all Spanish media, it seems. Y Tu Mama Tambien? Please. Angry angry angry.









I love GGM too. But lately I can't absorb anything deep so I can't get started on Love in the Time of Cholera.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
child...driving...me...insane. am supposed to be working. no sitter today. ahhhhhhh. i am about to take her to the library so she can eat books that do not belong to us.

How frustrating! I can't even eat without my child bugging me. As for nursing-- I am not a good source of info. Philip nurses all of the time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
I'm really enjoying this whole independent walker stage. Very much. Her personality is just shining through.

Cannot wait for this stage. Clingy crawling tantrumy stage is not fun.







:

We've backed off of solids a bit. I don't feed Philip what I eat unless I deem it appropriate. (so, no cheap pizza, etc). He won't die from the occasional french fry I assume, so he does get that even though six months ago I would have slapped myself. lax already? geeze. I am just so tired and not getting enough sleep and I am always hungry but feel sick half of the time, too. Philip nurses very often so I don't think he'll quit anytime soon, but it also makes my sleep a little hard. Am i seriously going to have to do this with two?

Last night I had a stomachache with cramps and DH was concerned-- was I sure it was my stomach and not "my ovaries"? Well, yes. but then he kind of freaked me out. He's one of those stalwart "it's not a baby until..." men, but he admitted that he would be sad if something happened. thankfully i think all is ok.

we've been looking at alternate housing. We are seriously priced out of the market. Good thing I don't want to buy. $400,000 (which we can't afford anyway) for a boring house with a small yard, anyone? This area sucks.

Ok, off to work.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

She started up nursing like a fiend again, so I'll go with mini strike. Because I came down with some sort of cold/plague yesterday afternoon, so of course as soon as I feel terrible, she must glue herself to me. Whatever works for her. She is exhausted today (from screaming blue murder at my chiro appointment this morning), and I just had to put her down for a morning nap and send the sitter to run errands instead. Am trying to cough quietly so I don't wake her up! I hope she doesn't get sick.

Candice, farm livin' is the life for me! Land! Spreadin' out! So far and wide.... It sounds great at the vineyard. We had grapevines when I was a kid, and my job was to drown the Japanese beetles.

Harper has eaten all sorts of things that are terrible for her, mainly thanks to daddy. No straight candy, but she's had bites of cookies, and he fed her chocolate ice cream from a sample at Whole Foods the other day. I camee around the corner, and her face was covered in chocolate, and she was moaning "mmmmmm!" It was good ice cream (Green & Black's organic). I really don't sweat french fries. Maybe if they were fast food ones, but home baked ones or restaurant ones strike me as OK in moderation. This morning, she ate several bites of English muffin, several bites of blueberry yogurt, and teeny bites of apple. I guess that is a normal breakfast for her. She also likes eggs, especially as a sandwich. I'll have to check out those feeding links.

Oh thank the universe, the UPS man is here with TOYS SHE HASN'T SEEN YET.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
She started up nursing like a fiend again, so I'll go with mini strike.

Candice, farm livin' is the life for me! Land! Spreadin' out! So far and wide.... It sounds great at the vineyard. We had grapevines when I was a kid, and my job was to drown the Japanese beetles.

Oh thank the universe, the UPS man is here with TOYS SHE HASN'T SEEN YET.

Good to see her up to her self!

Hey! Ain't that the first line to the green acers show song?









Hail,Hail to the UPS man!!! What did you get?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

So I can only pump 2 bottles a day and Philip eats 3. I don't have anymore freezer stash after today. What should I give him? (he already has water with meals). I could:
increase solids but this may or may not solve the problem
give (organic) cows milk which i am kind of on the fence about
give (organic) soy milk
get some organic formula (is this really necessary, considering he's getting bm all other times?)

(If my milk were to go completely i would choose formula, but that isn't the case now)

Oh, AND, what to "serve" it in? I think perhaps bottles should be reserved for breastmilk (does that make sense? or will he not equate cup with substantial food, since usually bottle = substantial food? maybe he would figure that out pretty quickly)

This is hard for me emotionallyl because DH still bottle nurses him and it seems less personal to just give him something in a cup.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

what about goat's milk? or organic goats milk formula?

Ryan sometimes skips a bottle while I'm at work and she just has more solids. It's TOTALLY NORMAL for your supply to decrease at the pump after a year, and besides, you're knocked up








I'd increase solids and supplement with some goats milk before cows or soy.... but I come from a long line of soy/dairy sensitive people


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks, Korin.
I think my supply was decreasing at the pump before I got pg anyway but I've lost a few ounces since then.
I emailed Jack Newman and he said no additional milk is necessary. So I guess I'll try increased solids (since isn't he supposed to be moving towards more solids anyway? and he does like food) which is kind of annoying for me only because it means I have to actually make sure he has food.







If he doesn't go with that, I can consider adding some other milk I guess.

OT, Dr. Newman said P is too old for a bottle and should be using a cup and if he's not so good w/ a cup (I assume he means open cup since he said "not sippy", and no, P is not too good with it) I should mix my milk w/ the food.
?
Now I feel like I'm supposed to feel bad for bottles during the day? But I thought I would continue giving them to him as long as he takes breastmilk during the day.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

UGH. I get a little annoyed with people who are super regimented about bottles v sippies v whatevs.. Ruby won't take breastmilk in a sippy. she spits it out. even the sippy with a straw. She knows BM comes from a nipple, mine or the other one.







but still, try one with a straw. people assume a baby with a bottle is laying alone in a crib, I think. bleh. people and their *RULES*
Ruby will spill an open cup all over the place, so a sippy with a straw is what we use most of the time.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Jessica, I'd up solids and see how he does. I would not ever give soy milk to just drink. He may make up for it by nursing more at night, fun fun.

I do not get the no bottle thing. Part of the experience of breastfeeding is sucking. If babies have a need for breastfeeding until 2 according to blah blah blah organizations, then surely they have a developmental need to suck it out too. I can't remember if there are dental concerns about artificial nipples, but for 2 bottles a day, I wouldn't sweat it.

Harper won't take any breastmilk if not from the source, so we give liquids in a straw cup or an open cup with supervision (omg abusive, remember - that was a real life situation, not a thread I referenced). If she took EBM in a bottle, I'd continue with whatever works, not make transitions any harder.

We got some blocks in a cart or something from the UPS guy. They amused her for 20 seconds. Fruitless!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
OT, Dr. Newman said P is too old for a bottle and should be using a cup and if he's not so good w/ a cup (I assume he means open cup since he said "not sippy", and no, P is not too good with it) I should mix my milk w/ the food.


Oh yeah, and I assume Dr. Newman assumes a baby who self-feeds just looooooves mushy food! Not so much over here!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Jess, to answer your question...we still have bills right now, and have only gotten one paycheck, so no real income yet. But once the paychecks are regular and we get rid of our bills in Portland, we'll be on the road to being almost like normal people.









And I have no idea what you should feed Phillip. The only thing Talula drinks besides the good stuff is coconut milk, and she drinks it from *gasp* a sippy cup. She doesn't understand a bottle and she likes to dump out open cups. Spanking doesn't help, either.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

So does that mean you're not coming back to portland, candice?








:


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Are you doing temp work then? I had a job like what you describe, temping w/ the state. I read all of Malcolm X's autobiography in like a day. I think you should just relax and know that you're doing what you have to do. As for pumping, blech. Do you have regimented breaks? If not you can pump each breast one at a time but of course that usually takes twice as long.
And leaking... argh

Yes, we should get together. Are you at U of M? I always figure you're in Frederick and that's like 2 hours away. My weekends are generally free right now except for the coming one.

Yep, just temping this week. The company I'm working for is one of DH's clients (until 7/31, when HIS JOB ENDS!







) and their receptionist went on vacation for the week, and they asked me to fill in.

The pumping is fine. I got to pump twice yesterday, and got 13oz, so I figure that's pretty good. That's pretty much all of J's intake, right now. I do have regimented breaks.

I'm not at UofM. I'm in Hagerstown. I just meant that I had S2 at UofM, and assumed that was the hospital you would be delivering at.









My weekends will be free coming in August, and every other weekend is easier since we have half as many kids to wrangle.

I have to go back to work, at least to get us over the hurdle while DH settles in to a new job.

The nanny hunt (1st choice, natch) begins.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
So does that mean you're not coming back to portland, candice?








:

Well...we have to come and move out of our place...







I love pdx so much. It's really hard to leave.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

So it's fo sho? seriously. dude, you JUST got here. our love affair was JUST beginning, and you have to go and leave. sigh.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I know. But when I come up to visit in Portland, we can rekindle the magic with Peaches and Herb. Seriously though. I really loved living in Portland, except for being broke all the time. Bills and money were killing my soul.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Bills and money are the ultimate soul killers. Southern Oregon is a good place to get some soul back. I *heart* those SoOr wines -- the ILs are in Medford, so I look forward to our visits there. I'm glad you guys are finding a good life down there, Candice!

Gawd bless the teachers at Nevie's little Montessori school. Due to state health restrictions, sippies aren't allowed -- and after seeing a few go moldy in the valves, I see why! -- so it's just bottles or a "real" glass. They have these little glass cups that, I kid you not, look like beefed-up shotglasses. So, that's what the kids use. And so far the reports are coming back that Nevie is doing pretty well with them. She gets the milk all over herself, duh, but she has the concept just fine.

I am LOVING this whole part-time daycare thing. She naps for them! Woot, woot! SEriously, every time so far she has gone right to sleep and slept over an hour. This is huge in our world. Plus the teachers are so neat and the place itself is a dream and... well, it's so cool to be able to fold and put away laundry in peace ;-) When the heat dies down I'll be able to use that time for a nice long bike ride, too... but that's not today. Or the immediate future.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Candice, I agree bills and money are evil, like the fruits of the devil. Why do you think I'm ditching my big practice for something quiet and at home in my basement? then again, we're rich, and I wipe with $100's. I'm so happy you're happy.







honestly, if we could move out to a farm, I'd do it in an instant. Only if it were all of our buddies and we could have a little hippy parenting commune. le sigh. oh, the life.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

It is 11:30 and my baby is not asleep!
At least she stopped screaming at me. The radio hath powers to soothe the savage beastie at my house.
Not sure what the problem is, but I suspect molars. There are very defined ridges under her gums. Poor bug.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

The beast has been glued to my boob for 22 of the past 24 hrs!

My nipples hurt!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Molars suck. There's a little bruise/pool of blood on the top of it that I can see through the skin. Ugh. So she's got some pain meds and she's chewing on a freezie. Poor baby. She also had a way late nap today so she's not tired at all! Ha!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlbertaJes* 
Molars suck. There's a little bruise/pool of blood on the top of it that I can see through the skin. Ugh. So she's got some pain meds and she's chewing on a freezie. Poor baby. She also had a way late nap today so she's not tired at all! Ha!

Awww...poor bean. I freaked out one evening at bathtime when K's toothbrush came out of her mouth pink, then realized it was from those dang molars. Hope your K feels better soon and that dang tooth comes through!


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

: She walks! I'm screwed.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicole, she sucked the very life out of you so that she might walk! Ahahaha!

I have strep throat. Harper does not. The bad news is also that Harper does not, because then it might slow her down a little. Just ask me how many hours of a show about very useful engines she has watched in the past few days because I had no help and could barely stay upright. She runs around and climbs in the windowsills. Even new blocks could not hold her interest. I got better mileage out of cans of catfood. And lying on the couch with my shirt up so she could just self serve when hungry. Oooooh let's do this again never.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Nicole, she sucked the very life out of you so that she might walk! Ahahaha!

I have strep throat. Harper does not. The bad news is also that Harper does not, because then it might slow her down a little. Just ask me how many hours of a show about very useful engines she has watched in the past few days because I had no help and could barely stay upright. She runs around and climbs in the windowsills. Even new blocks could not hold her interest. I got better mileage out of cans of catfood. And lying on the couch with my shirt up so she could just self serve when hungry. Oooooh let's do this again never.









That she did. She is killing me slowly.

I have some new art pieces in the hall. About 6 inches off the ground. Oh yes marker and crayon. She is very proud of her self. "ook,ay". (look,yay!)and clapping. So it beging,This one is trouble!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

I went for a 1 1/2 mile walk, he slept in the ergo on the way back...mind you this was 9pm. Apparently that was just a 'nap' b/c it's 11:22pm and he is going strong







: making.me.crazy.indeed.

Candice - that sounds heavenly! I'm green with envy.

Dh mixes my BM with organic milk when I get low on pumped supply, Jessica.

He's drinking a newcastle as we speak. Mikey. not dh. LOL

I need another pint.

le sigh indeed. it's been a long week.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 

















: Where is everyone?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I've missed you candice! SO MUCH. sig. _so very very much!_


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey, I'm here. I've been lost in the past this weekend, as it was my ten-year high school reunion. Surrrrreeal. Glad I've been doing all this triathlon training, fo' sho.

Nevie is walking! Not far, but she can do it! I guess this is almost the exact same age (12 months and 2 weeks) that I started walking, too. Apple, tree, and all that rot.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

We're still not walking here, although we love to dance, and have commandeered our sister's toy guitar as our own. We bring it to daddy to strum, and then sit and dance to the music. Too cute.

Here's S2 dancing to S1 on the guitar





http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/P1020046.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/P1020078.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/P1020092.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n.../index_001.jpg

J is scooting.







: Crawling is imminent. I'm screwed.


----------



## lovesea (Mar 6, 2007)

Gosh, this thread is so long I don't have time to read it. I just had to comment as I was wondering whether I should stop going to Life with a Babe and check out Toddlers and this thread was the first. DS is definitely a toddler though, he seemed to change very quickly. He was at the same stage for months (crawling, pulling up, and cruising), then 3 weeks before his birthday he started walking and now he's a pro. He's still only got 7 teeth though


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Sarah those pictures are just beautiful!

I forgot what else I was going to respond to. Thanks everyone for the thoughts re: bottles of breastmilk and all of that. We decided to increase some of his solids so 2 bottles are enough during the day and it seems to work so far. He loves to eat, we're just lazy.

I am so tired most of the time. My MIL "advised" me to stop nursing since my body is "doing double duty" and I want to make sure the baby gets all of the nutrients I need. I basically said, if my body couldn't handle it, it would stop making milk. And it's been shown that the growing baby gets first dibs anyway. I'm probably tired because my nutrition is not so good, so I'm trying to change that.
It kind of bugs me though. My mom is smart enough that she wouldn't suggest I stop nursing since she knows what it means to me. She did say that if I lost my milk, maybe that was "what my body needed to do." I think they just don't get what it means to nurse "extendedly" (or whatever), or why it's important. My mother says "they tell you to do things differently now" whereas my MIL still thinks the way she did it is the way it should be done.

Argh.

Still no walking! Can someone tell my kid that he should walk?
He IS incredibly talkative and very funny, though, so I have no complaints.









Candice, did I mention that your plan sounds so wonderful. It is what so many people dream of doing, but don't get around to it.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Jes/Selesai -- I like your signature. That gave me a chuckle this morning.

Sleep was a tiny bit better last night. I'm selfishly tempted to nightwean, but I keep putting it off because I don't want to go through the trauma. I just want more than 2 hours of uninterrupted sleep, y'all! Blork. Oh well. This, too, shall pass... just in time to have another baby in a few more years. Double blork.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
We're still not walking here, although we love to dance, and have commandeered our sister's toy guitar as our own. We bring it to daddy to strum, and then sit and dance to the music. Too cute.

Here's S2 dancing to S1 on the guitar





http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/P1020046.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/P1020078.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n...s/P1020092.jpg
http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n.../index_001.jpg

J is scooting.







: Crawling is imminent. I'm screwed.

Lovely! I love the pic of j in the light.

Crazy couple of days here,lots of running arround in and out. Ran out of diapers she's wearing kitchen towels for the next few hrs.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

We don't have walking yet. It's a good thing, too, because this place needs a baby-proofing overhaul.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I think we wil have walking any day now... or next month.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Jes/Selesai -- I like your signature. That gave me a chuckle this morning.

Sleep was a tiny bit better last night. I'm selfishly tempted to nightwean, but I keep putting it off because I don't want to go through the trauma. I just want more than 2 hours of uninterrupted sleep, y'all! Blork. Oh well. This, too, shall pass... just in time to have another baby in a few more years. Double blork.

Thanks, Meg. I'm sick of signatures!








I get kind of depressed when I think about how many years I'm going to have to go without sleep.







They're supposed to be worth it, though, aren't they?







: )

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I think we wil have walking any day now... or next month.









Yep. That's us.

And HELEN-- how are you? I hope better... I hope your DH picked up some babycaring slack so you could rest in peace. Although the "self-serve" idea is rather amusing. It would work for Philip if he weren't still convinced that he can take the boobs with him wherever he crawls.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

sixteen more posts then i will be a senior member. i suppose i should start thinking of a snazzy title.

i'm such a dweeb.

babyshower gifts under $10??? I am already giving "The Baby Book" which is $20. not sure I want to spend more but i feel like that isn't enough. maybe some cute onesies would do it. ??


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
sixteen more posts then i will be a senior member. i suppose i should start thinking of a snazzy title.

i'm such a dweeb.

babyshower gifts under $10??? I am already giving "The Baby Book" which is $20. not sure I want to spend more but i feel like that isn't enough. maybe some cute onesies would do it. ??

Make something like this with onesies or even baby washcloths or socks. or I love to make diaper cakes for shower gifts, you can make a little one with a receiving blanket, a prefold (if they don't CD, they can always use it as burp cloth) and some ribbon and baby washcloths...I have some pics on my homepage of diaper cakes I've done, they're so easy, you can make them pretty cheap and they are a nice pretty gift









Ange - if you're reading I'm not ignoring you! I lost your PM, read it, lost my response to it, and well, argh! you know how it is...


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)




----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm alive! I even started myself on solids.

Jessica, baby gifts under $10, hmm. Sometimes I tie a wooden teether or rattle to the outside of a package like a bow, so if you are already giving the book, that could work. A package of Hyland's teething tabs is useful. California Baby bubble bath is about $10 at Target. Weleda diaper rash cream is under $10. You really can't have enough receiving blankets or burp diapers at first either. A pacifier chain is useful for attaching a teething toy while babywearing a 5-6 month old (HABA makes some cute ones). You could probably make stuff, but you are pregnant and tired, so I'd say you get a crunchy pass on that one.

Harper has to climb on everything. Is funny.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

That lanolin stuff is a peach. I'd like it for a shower gift, fo' sho'. I put it on the nips before I bf'd both kids and kept them lathered for a couple of weeks. And I had no problems with sore nips, whatsoever. Also, I slathered Lu's butt with it, and that meconium poo just slid right off when I had to clean it up. Not like Tania's, whose butt I had to wipe and wipe and wipe for the stuff to come off.

Does anyone wake their baby up in the morning? I woke Lu up today. I just couldn't take it anymore. It was 8:30 and I wanted to work while it was still cool outside. Is this bad? Am I bad? Do people like me?

Also, we got three new hens and they're sooooo pretty. And one of them lays green eggs. The farmer has more chickens than he knows what to do with. When we showed up to get the hens, he gave us a few dozen fresh eggs too. They're all different sizes and colors. This excites me very much. I need a chicken smilie. Off to Questions and Suggestions.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We have to wake K up a lot of mornings. I'd say half at least. Especially when DH is home, she snuggles up to him and will sleep until 10. Which, of course, throws off the whole day.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the shower ideas, I think I can figure something out with your suggestions.









Candice, our rule-- don't wake the baby. But I also prefer to sleep longer than he does...
I get fresh eggs from a farmer and they're great.
But seriously... the hen makes green ones? Can you eat them? My SS likes to put food coloring in his scrambled eggs and it's _gross_

Today Philip has already had 4 bottles of breastmilk and it's only 1. And there are no more left, except for the two I will have pumped for today. I guess I really DO have to make his lunch and set it aside. But I feel like I'm losing the battle. Argh.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I'd love to have the opportunity to need to wake my baby in the morning; her waking up between 5:45 and 6:30am every morning doesn't really facilitate that, though...:yawning:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Jess, the eggs just have a light green shell. You can totally eat them. The eating part is the same color as the ones we all know, but free-range chicken eggs generally have a darker yellow yolk than the other ones.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I remember some Martha Stewart Living pictures with all the different colors of eggs out there. It was very pretty. Funny -- the colors are all very "martha."

Am sooooo tired lately. Blech. I feel like I just can't really wake up.

So, my SIL sent Nevie a Schoenhut piano for her birthday. Dude. Those things are expensive. And what is Nevie doing right now? Stretching up to play MY piano. I think she knows that the Schoenhut is ultimately a scam.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I've only woken Ruby when moving her from the car or on accident. Then again... we live by the "don't wake a sleeping baby" rule and 8:30 is LATE around here.. so I'd be shocked if she slept later than 8







Of couse we like you candice.







unless you wake her with an air horn. THAT would be wrong.









I am getting the itch to have chickens. Ryan has wanted to for years... maybe next summer we'll take the plunge.

Ruby is going to have a care provider other than Ryan or myself for the first time this week. He's going ot be away on business on a day that i normally work, and I forgot to book myself off.. so I have a full day of patients. We were talking about him working one less afternoon from home ( current 2 - the two afternoons i see patients) and having my friend Danielle watch Ruby - we were going to make the change in August. Guess we're making it on Thursday.
I feel like barfing. Ruby LOVES danielle and her daughter Eleanor. E is a year older, they 'play' well together, Danielle is an awesome mom. I know she'll be fine. Me.. I want to







uke. I feel like the worst mother ever cause I'm going to leave her. (I don't in any way mean that anyone who has left their child before this is a bad mother. quite the contrary.







I KNOW i'm a good mom.. i just feel horrid leaving.







: make sense?







) I've already had people (local MDCers) say "Well isn't she JUST over one? I _NEVER_ left _MY_ baby with someone other than family till he/she were much older".... blah blah blah judgement. I don't have a choice, ok? I HAVE to work, or not only will my business fail, but the people I owe money to will come a knocking on my kneecaps ( the us gov not tony soprano). Bleh. Anyway. hate mother judgement. hate it!
She's sleeping so I'm going to quickly check email and read up on my other MDC thread and go sew!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Ummm... Korin? Tell those other MDC mamas to stick it. I quite happily leave my child at the Montessori School three times a week. She likes it, I get laundry done, and everyone wins!

Waking up with air horns... now that just brings back bad memories of ROTC Field Training! Air horns... garbage can lids... "Welcome to the Jungle" over the loudspeaker... loud shouting... ahhhh, good times, good times.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, Candice, air horns would be wrong. Definitely still like you.

Korin, monumental diff between leaving her with a friend and a total stranger. I get what you're saying, I feel like crap when I leave S2 and J with anyone else, even my parents. It just feels wrong somehow.

Speaking of wrong, my sis' friend told me today that PA's governor is trying to pass a bill that would mandate that children registered for public school will be forced to attend full day preschool at ages 3 and 4. Um, not so much

I have no idea what else I was going to say................oh yeah...I'm jealous, Candice...the life on the vineyard sounds like heaven.

We have to wake both babies fairly frequently in the morning. S2 usually sleeps 'til 9, and J 'til 10. Redunkulous, I tell ya.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, I guess I win the "Crappiest June Mother Award," 'cause I have no guilt or bad feelings about letting the Village help Raise My Child sometimes. And, in fact, quite enjoy the moments of peace and solitude.

I'll let her work that one out with her therapist someday.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Hola! Long time, no chat. I've been quiet. Unusual, but whatever...Evie has been boycotting sleep, so I haven't had much time. Somebody please tell me that this will pass. I don't think that it's her teeth or her ears. She's not doing any new "tricks", so I don't think it's developmental. All I know is that her schedule is off way off. I hate it, but I can't figure out how to get her back on it, without staying around the house 24/7 and that's not an option. I'd really go crazy then.







: Could it be seperation anxiety? How in the world do I help her get over it? She SCREAMS like she's being murdered when she wakes up and realizes nobody is in her room with her. She's never done it before. Used to go to bed with just a little nursing/rocking, then put her in awake. Heaven help us if we try to put her in awake now.









She gets woken up in the morning when we have to go to work. So, she's been sleeping in for the last few weeks. I hate it when I have to wake her up. The guilt is horrible, especially if it's cold or rainy or she's especially tired or...well, you get the picture. Caleb and I did go in and wake her up this a.m. at 9 though. It was the cutest thing ever when she heard her brother's voice. I have never seen a bigger smile on her face that when he's playing with her. It's adorable!
(oh and the 9 o'clock wake up was after going to bed after 12:30 last night, she used to go to bed around 7:30-8:30 and sleep until 8...what did I do wrong?!?)

Korin, those ladies that have said something to you about having to work makes me want to say some very bad things to them. God knows I don't want to go to work and leave my babies, but I do it so they can have a roof over their head and so we can do things! Sure, I could probably complain enough that Jonathan gets a job other than teaching so that there would be more of a possiblility that I could stay home, but you know, that wouldn't be fair to him. He worked with computers before he started teaching and I hated the long hours he would have to put in and all of the stress that was hanging over his head. All in all, he's much happier now. So while money is nice, there's something to be said for sanity. He loves spending time with his kids too and even though he's willing to work 2 or 3 jobs if it would make me happy, it's not about me. It's about the kids and as long as their happy then it doesn't matter. I totally hear you on the mother's guilt thing though. It eats me up. I'm constantly thinking about my kids when they're not with me, wondering what they're doing, if they're happy. Anyway, all that rambling to tell you I totally know how you feel.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Megan, I wish I had a village. Right now, we have a chupacabra 2 days a week. I'm usually home, but I run out for a quick errand here and there. Or sometimes I stay home and send the sitter out on the errands, haha.

I don't know how Harper would do in a program, and I don't know if those are my hangups or if I'm accurately reading her personality. She is slow to warm up to people, but once she does, she's just dandy. She loves playing with other kids. But it took a solid two months before she'd even let our chupacabra pick her up. We've never crossed the hurdle of someone else getting her down for a nap (except as a newborn when she'd go to sleep on anyone with a sling). I don't know how to start. How did you transition Nevie into her program? Was she used to being watched by others first?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I think it's really sick that mothers inflict their personal feelings about leaving their kids on others. (I'm not talking about you fabulous mamas. I'm talking about the people you get guilted by!) All kids are different. Tania was super social and friendly (like Ruby, Korin!), and Lu is totally a stay-at-home family girl. It was fairly easy for me to leave Tania with my mom at 6 months and at a home-style daycare at 18 months. Weirdly, preschool was harder. But Lu, I can't imagine leaving Lu anytime soon because of how she is. We left her with a babysitter when she was about 10 months old so we could go out for dinner and drinkie-poos one night and it was fine for a while. Tania helped to entertain Lu. But she was ready for mama after a while.

Anyway, it's one of those things that people have personal feelings about, but there's not much research to say what's right and what's wrong. So I say, follow your gut, take into account your child's personality, and take into account your own needs that you have to fulfill in order to be the best mom you can be.

And never ever try to post philosophical posts after you spent all day working on a farm and then had a few brewskies.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen, I worked on that post for a while, so yours wasn't up when I posted it. When I put Tania in both the home-style daycare and the preschool, we did transitioning, like we went for a one-hour playdate the first day, dropped her off for an hour the next, and so on. The transition lasted for about a week. Each day, she'd get pissed when we had to leave, so by the time I had to leave her all day, it was pretty easy.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Megan, I wish I had a village. Right now, we have a chupacabra 2 days a week. I'm usually home, but I run out for a quick errand here and there. Or sometimes I stay home and send the sitter out on the errands, haha.

I don't know how Harper would do in a program, and I don't know if those are my hangups or if I'm accurately reading her personality. She is slow to warm up to people, but once she does, she's just dandy. She loves playing with other kids. But it took a solid two months before she'd even let our chupacabra pick her up. We've never crossed the hurdle of someone else getting her down for a nap (except as a newborn when she'd go to sleep on anyone with a sling). I don't know how to start. How did you transition Nevie into her program? Was she used to being watched by others first?

Technically, she's in the transition phase right now







I knew I wanted to get her comfy in a place well before I start PT school (which equates to full-time job hours) at the end of September. I found this place, fell in love, and the spot opened up so we grabbed it. We stopped in several times together to get to know the room and the teachers, so Nevie already associated the place with "Hey, this is where all those neat toys and doo-daas and other fun babies are!" long before she stayed by herself.

You want to talk about the best part? She actually SLEEPS for these people. I kid you not. The first time I left her there, she slept over an hour. EVERY time she's been there, she's slept over an hour. Last Friday? Two and a half hours. Her teacher wraps her in a blanket, lays her on her personal little futon (with sheet from home) and the kid just rolls over and conks out. Little traitor! From what I hear from other working moms, this is realllllly typical. I think it's because the teachers are so calm, rested, and not so profoundly emotionally involved in every little thing the kid does. So the kid (or my kid, at least) just relaxes and goes with it.

The teachers in a school like this are really used to the transition time, and they have lots of tricks up their sleeves to help the tot deal with it and adjust. I love that Nevie's school has a 3-to-one student-teacher ratio, and each teacher is assigned babies, so Nevie always has Miss Amy feed her and tuck her into bed. These are the things I didn't think about prior to looking for a place, but have come to appreciate very much in hindsight.

Phew! Long-winded! Long story short -- if you've found a great place, the transition will be very easy and Harper will enjoy herself muchly. Nevie doesn't spring into happy-lovey-dovey action around everyone, either, but there is plenty for her to do independently at school, too. Anyway, blah blah blah. I guess just PM me if you have other questions that I didn't answer very well or at all.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
And never ever try to post philosophical posts after you spent all day working on a farm and then had a few brewskies.
























But thoshe are the beshhhht poshtsshhhh (hiccup!)

[drunkenly] I love you guys, man!

i'm not that far gone right now, or at all. Still working my way down Dan's homebrew cider. Check back in an hour.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Megan, you're a kinjjjreddd zzzzpirit. Jeeeeerzzzzzz.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Megan, you're a kinjjjreddd zzzzpirit. Jeeeeerzzzzzz.

Dude, you make me laugh. SEriously, IRL out loud laughing.

Next time we go to SoOr, can I come play at your farm with Nevie? I've always (or at least since I started becoming a Wine Snob) wanted to be at a Real Live Vineyard.

I think we're going to make a trip in September just after labor day. I"ll keep you posted.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Fo' sho'. I'm going to Hawaii around 9/6 though. I wonder when LD is.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

I leave Katie with people from time to time, and I enjoy it. I always leave her with people she loves, and she does really well. Some days she cries when I leave, but she always stops about 3 seconds after I close the door. Then she has no problem until she sees me again, then she demands milk. We "left" her all day one time and she did great. We were helping DH's uncle sort and process cows & calves to go to summer pasture, and I dropped into the house a few times to feed her, but beyond that she stayed with Aunty and the kids and had a great time.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks for the support, girls. I still feel uke tho.







:
I wanna go to Hawaii.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Meg, that school sounds ideal.

S2 takes a while to warm up to people, and if she's around too many other kids for too long, then by the time I come pick her up she cries with relief and won't let me put her down until she's safely strapped in to her car seat.

I think that when I go back to school (fingers crossed for Spring '08!) at a real school as opposed to online, we're gonna try and find a nanny to come watch S2 and J here at our house. She's much better on her own turf, and that way she can nap when she wants, eat when she wants, etc. She doesn't do well with schedules at.all.

I think part of it for me too is that she doesn't work up to developmental milestones, she just does 'em. She's not a "try it 'til I get it" kinda kid. She'll watch people do things, and ruminate on it for quite a while, and one day she just does. She didn't try and pull up and fall a few times, just one day she pulled up. Didn't try to cruise and fall, she waited 'til she knew she could and then took off. It may be a holdover from the NICU for me. I feel like I'm constantly trying to make up for lost time, and any additional time I'm away from her will add to it, KWIM? I know that's my own psychosis, and I'm in therapy for it, trust.









Meg, you're definitely not the Bad Mom. 'Cause you don't spoon feed.......or DO you?!







Seriously though, if mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy, and it's not like you can skip school. Kinda vital to the success of the mission.

I love you girls. I'm so glad we're still going strong after a year and a halfish.

BTW...
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

I'm going to see Mearaina on Friday. Any plans to do anything for her?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Sarah, what the heck is at the bottom of your last post?? I'm sooooo curious!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Megan, highlight that bit and you can read it.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Thanks for the support, girls. I still feel uke tho.







:
I wanna go to Hawaii.

Korin, you can feel however you want, and that is OK.
Megs, the same to you.
Well, the same to ALL of you!

It was really hard for me when I left Philip with DH at 7 weeks old. ! And, DH was not at all the parent he is now-- he had to grow into it. We haven't left Philip with anyone besides family (inlaws, my mom) and yet I am currently considering finding a babysitter for when we want to go out at night (yeah, those once every four month outings). It's strange to think of trusting another person with your most precious child.
Yet, the person you're leaving her with is a friend. Ruby will be fine, and you will be fine, but you can still be upset about it.

I want to go to Hawaii too.

Anyway, still reading this thread. You are all making me laugh. Ummm... I forgot what i was going to respond to. Will be back. I have to make it to 1000 today anyway.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

No really, I want to talk to y'all too...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I think it's really sick that mothers inflict their personal feelings about leaving their kids on others. (I'm not talking about you fabulous mamas. I'm talking about the people you get guilted by!)









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
Korin, those ladies that have said something to you about having to work makes me want to say some very bad things to them. God knows I don't want to go to work and leave my babies, but I do it so they can have a roof over their head and so we can do things! Sure, I could probably complain enough that Jonathan gets a job other than teaching so that there would be more of a possiblility that I could stay home, but you know, that wouldn't be fair to him. He worked with computers before he started teaching and I hated the long hours he would have to put in and all of the stress that was hanging over his head. All in all, he's much happier now. So while money is nice, there's something to be said for sanity. He loves spending time with his kids too and even though he's willing to work 2 or 3 jobs if it would make me happy, it's not about me. It's about the kids and as long as their happy then it doesn't matter. I totally hear you on the mother's guilt thing though. It eats me up. I'm constantly thinking about my kids when they're not with me, wondering what they're doing, if they're happy. Anyway, all that rambling to tell you I totally know how you feel.

aww...







: I understand what you're saying. Families are about quality of life for everyone. If my DH were working he would be virtually useless on the weekends and gone in the evenings. That wouldn't help any of us.
I do empathize, however, with your desire to stay home (although we both are unable to do it)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Well, I guess I win the "Crappiest June Mother Award," 'cause I have no guilt or bad feelings about letting the Village help Raise My Child sometimes. And, in fact, quite enjoy the moments of peace and solitude.

I'll let her work that one out with her therapist someday.

Don't worry. I'll F*** mine up somehow, too.














:
But seriously. I'm glad you're the crappiest mother, because that means it's _not me_.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Megan, I wish I had a village.









:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
<insert long discussion of Nevie's school>

This seriously sounds awesome. If there were something like it near me I would consider a day or two a week. How did you find it?

Preschool, Sarah? When is that, ages 3 and 4? It's not mandatory now (in general), right? And doesn't it cost money? Hmmmm.

Philip loves to have things on his face. He hides behind a sheer red curtain we have and peers through, with a big smile on his face. He also covers his face and head in some old silk scarves I got out for him. He is just so pleased with it. We play the "where is PHilip?" game, and when he takes the scarf off of his head, we can suddenly "see" him. He thinks it's hilarious. I swear, if it were socially acceptable for boys to wear veils...







:

Ok off to work.

Fireant! Amy! ???


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Jessica, I found it by driving by. It's very close to our house. Oh, did I mention it's surrounded by acres of grass and trees? Yeah. It rocks. BIG TIME. The other places I visited were big huge baby factories adjacent to large parking lots and/or busy streets. Naww, dawg.

Nevie loves the "hide under blanket/scarf/towel" game, too. And peeking around corners and giggling. There is a sect of Islam in Algiers (I think it's Algiers) that interpreted Muhammed's original instruction to "only speak to a woman from behind a veil" to mean that the MEN wore the veils. So, there you go. Move to Algiers and P can veil it up!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Preschool, Sarah? When is that, ages 3 and 4? It's not mandatory now (in general), right? And doesn't it cost money? Hmmmm.

Yes, preschool, starting at age 3. You could drop your kid off as early as 6:30am and not pick them up 'til 6:30pm! Yay!







:

Any child enrolled in the public school system would be mandated to attend full day preschool starting at age 3. There was just a big article in the paper about the fact that kids aren't really ready for Kindergarten, because they don't know enough, so I guess PA's governor's solution to that is to throw them in school while they're still babies.







:

Homeschool is looking better and better.









I THINK it would be state funded since it's part of the public school system, but don't quote me on that.

I know my mom had me in preschool when I was three, but it was three hours, 2 days a week. Then at 4, it went to three hours 3 days a week, so by the time we were 5 and in K, we were able to do 4 hours 5 days a week. Then again, most kindergartens now are full day...with no naps.







: I don't know about the average citizen, but my 5 year old very much still needs naps, and she's kinda scared about having to stay awake all day.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

So, all this baby leaving talk made me realize I was just wildly making assumptions about Harper's comfort level. Today I went to work at the coffee shop instead of staying home while she and the sitter play, and she did just fine. They went on a walk, fed the ducks, and ate lunch. The sitter sends me cam phone pictures of her periodically because she knows i am a nervous nellie. Even without this, I can tell that not one tear was shed, because Harper gets blotchy if she gets the least bit upset. So I got back after getting an amazing amount of work done, and Harper was all "hi mom!" as if I never left. In fact, it's only when she sees me around the house that she thinks to run over and be clingy. When I'm just not an option, she seems to adapt and enjoy herself. It took a few months to get her comfortable with the sitter, however. But it's harder for me to leave than it is for her to go play, I think. I feel replaced and jealous!

Sarah, that was not what I thought your spoiler was going to say. Phew!







If you have any idears, PM me, I'll do what I can.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Sarah, that was not what I thought your spoiler was going to say. Phew!







If you have any idears, PM me, I'll do what I can.

Yeah, not pregnant. I'm still working on DH on that one.









Speaking of DH, he got a new job!







: Making double. Thank goddess, now we can actually pay our bills!!!!!


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
So, all this baby leaving talk made me realize I was just wildly making assumptions about Harper's comfort level. Today I went to work at the coffee shop instead of staying home while she and the sitter play, and she did just fine. They went on a walk, fed the ducks, and ate lunch. The sitter sends me cam phone pictures of her periodically because she knows i am a nervous nellie. Even without this, I can tell that not one tear was shed, because Harper gets blotchy if she gets the least bit upset. So I got back after getting an amazing amount of work done, and Harper was all "hi mom!" as if I never left. In fact, it's only when she sees me around the house that she thinks to run over and be clingy. When I'm just not an option, she seems to adapt and enjoy herself. It took a few months to get her comfortable with the sitter, however. But it's harder for me to leave than it is for her to go play, I think. I feel replaced and jealous!

Sarah, that was not what I thought your spoiler was going to say. Phew!







If you have any idears, PM me, I'll do what I can.

Glad Harp is doing so well with her care provder







:

I agree, I expected that spoiler to be something else!!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
We play the "where is PHilip?" game, and when he takes the scarf off of his head, we can suddenly "see" him. He thinks it's hilarious.

Katie loves this game too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
So I got back after getting an amazing amount of work done, and Harper was all "hi mom!" as if I never left. In fact, it's only when she sees me around the house that she thinks to run over and be clingy. When I'm just not an option, she seems to adapt and enjoy herself.

That's great!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

That's great, Helen! And sad too, I know. Big girl's all growed up.







:

Sarah, that's wonderful news!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I agree, I expected that spoiler to be something else!!

Srsly Sarah, as I was highlighting, my eyes were







:







Good news for Brad's job!

Too much else to catch up on right now, so I'll just poke my head in and say "hi!"


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Sarah, that's wonderful news!









It really is. He's thrilled. We got in to bed last night, and he let out a huge sigh, and said, "I'm so relieved that you don't have to go back to work."







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Srsly Sarah, as I was highlighting, my eyes were







:







Good news for Brad's job!

Sorry sorry.







I'm freakishly fertile and all, but the IUD seems to be doing its job. (







)

Maybe once we're caught up and actually have a savings account, we can reopen the baby discussion.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Bump

Awww.. Sarah!















(And, what's a savings account? Is it the same as a checking account?)

Hey!







!!!! Yay me!


----------



## KnittingKara (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah ha! I've found you!









No time to chat as a squirming nursing babe (please, I'm not ready to say "toddler" yet even though he's been walking for months) in my arms ... just bookmarking for future reference









Great to "see" you all


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Bump

Awww.. Sarah!















(And, what's a savings account? Is it the same as a checking account?)

Ha!

You know those things some people have that they put extra money in to so that if the car ever breaks down, or the kid needs braces, or someone gets laid off for a month, they can still survive 'cause they have this extra money that's been collecting interest? Yeah. We want to be "those people."

Yay 1000!

Hey, Kara.

ETA:
Will you guys please click the link in my sig and tell me what you think of the site?

Yes, I know there are a lot of kinks that need to be worked out.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Sarah, nice site!

We have a walnut tree here, and Talula loves to play with the whole walnuts. She is sitting on me right now, stuffing them into my cleavage. What a creative little chipmunk. No one will find them there!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Sarah, nice site!

We have a walnut tree here, and Talula loves to play with the whole walnuts. She is sitting on me right now, stuffing them into my cleavage. What a creative little chipmunk. No one will find them there!

Except maybe Joey!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
We have a walnut tree here, and Talula loves to play with the whole walnuts. She is sitting on me right now, stuffing them into my cleavage. What a creative little chipmunk. No one will find them there!

Either that or she thinks your boobs are superboobies that can crush walnuts for her to eat!









Sarah, nice site - easy to navigate, which is important.

Finally got around to a well visit for K, a week shy of 13 months: 31 inches, 23 pounds. Love our ped. Asked if she was still nursing and said, "great!", recommended soy, rice, and then said, "aw, you know what you're doing, what am I worreid about?" when I mentioned K doesn't like cow's milk, and then said, "she's sleeping well for you cause she's in bed with you guys, right?" She's the coolest. I consented to a med student being in the room with us, and as we were leaving she was out at the desk with the student and she made some comment to me about an article she read, and she turned to the student and said, "Heather is one of my reader moms, I don't have to worry about anything with her."







:









Annnnyhoo. Toodles mamas.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Except maybe Joey!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Finally got around to a well visit for K, a week shy of 13 months: 31 inches, 23 pounds. Love our ped. Asked if she was still nursing and said, "great!", recommended soy, rice, and then said, "aw, you know what you're doing, what am I worreid about?" when I mentioned K doesn't like cow's milk, and then said, "she's sleeping well for you cause she's in bed with you guys, right?" She's the coolest. I consented to a med student being in the room with us, and as we were leaving she was out at the desk with the student and she made some comment to me about an article she read, and she turned to the student and said, "Heather is one of my reader moms, I don't have to worry about anything with her."







:









Loveyes inDEED! Wow. I'm in love with your ped. Can she split her time between NY and WA? I purposefully found a D.O. instead of M.D. but I wasn't impressed with his holisticness... and I'm, duh, not the crunchiest carrot in the bunch. Still want some crunchy with my doc.

Our new countertops are in! Another thing to be all lovey dovey about. They're soooo pretttttyyyyyyy.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
She is sitting on me right now, stuffing them into my cleavage. What a creative little chipmunk. No one will find them there!

Katie does this too. Her favorite thing to stuff in there is the cell phone, but apparently it's also a good place for crackers.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
"Heather is one of my reader moms, I don't have to worry about anything with her."

That's awesome! Glad you have such a great doc. I'm still trying to train mine.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Except maybe Joey!









Not with the dry spell we've been having.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
ETA:
Will you guys please click the link in my sig and tell me what you think of the site?

my one suggestion would be make links so that when you click on the items you can see a bigger picture of the items...it's really hard to tell what the items look like via those little pix.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcimom* 
my one suggestion would be make links so that when you click on the items you can see a bigger picture of the items...it's really hard to tell what the items look like via those little pix.

yeah, that's on the list









and, um, nobody click it now. it's not there.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

We're joining the jobby job train. DH got a new job!!!








:

I haven't been grocery shopping in three weeks, things were getting that tight financially. Thank the gods for prepraid CSAs and WIC. But this new job pays almost twice what he's making now. If we're frugal, we can pay off our cc's and student loans in 2 years. Our mortgage in five. And set up retirement, emergency, and college savings.










And I can stop looking for a(nother) job. Which is a good thing, because Bastian's going through a major mama-cling phase right now. He's actually gotten jealous of Qualia nursing a couple times recently, climbing over her and screaming if she gets to nurse first. But oh, he's so sweet the rest of the time. He just started doing hugs and kisses. Makes me melt every time those chubby little arms wrap around my neck and squeeze and he tucks his head into my shoulder for a snuggle.







:


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We have hugs and snuggles too! So sweet, I love it. Makes up for the bunch of times she bit me today.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthmama369* 
We're joining the jobby job train. DH got a new job!!!








:

I haven't been grocery shopping in three weeks, things were getting that tight financially. Thank the gods for prepraid CSAs and WIC. But this new job pays almost twice what he's making now. If we're frugal, we can pay off our cc's and student loans in 2 years. Our mortgage in five. And set up retirement, emergency, and college savings.










And I can stop looking for a(nother) job. Which is a good thing, because Bastian's going through a major mama-cling phase right now. He's actually gotten jealous of Qualia nursing a couple times recently, climbing over her and screaming if she gets to nurse first. But oh, he's so sweet the rest of the time. He just started doing hugs and kisses. Makes me melt every time those chubby little arms wrap around my neck and squeeze and he tucks his head into my shoulder for a snuggle.







:

That's awesome, Sarah! Great feeling, huh?

We didn't even qualify for WIC, because on _paper_ we had plenty of money. The government of course won't let us factor in the $750/mon we pay to B's x. If they would let us do that we could have gotten some assistance.

And I whole-heartedly agree...thank goddess for pre-paid CSAs!

And google. 'Cause without google I would not know 4738591 ways to eat a cucumber.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Oh dear goodness. K has 3 molars breaking skin right now. Poor kid is miserable. And it gets worse than that. How does it get worse, you ask? Because DH is on his working shift now so I'm flying solo. Ack.







:


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Jes -- that sucks. Big Dog. Something is up with our progeny as well, because the kid WILL. NOT. GO. TO. SLEEP. She went down like buttah right after her bath, etc, but less than an hour later popped back up and she won't nurse, she's had the full gamut of possible remedies, and she just keeps crying and growling in arms. So much fun.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Have you tried giving her some water? K had a night like that about a week ago, with the refusal to nurse and everything, I offered her some water and she crashed right out again and slept a long time.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats on all the new jobs!

Teeth...she just broke #11 through. Is working on #12 at the same time.

I don't know if this goes with the teeth, but she's become a super restless sleeper lately. She flails all around the bed in her sleep, and she ends up in weird positions, like down by my knees, lying between us like the bar of an H. Once I woke up to catch her almost at the edge of the bed, while still totally asleep. That makes me nervous, even though the bed isn't very high. One night we had her in the crib, and she woke up sideways in that with her head jammed against the bars. And we're back to very frequent wakings, after a period of maybe 1-2 a night. My husband is a genius and answers HONESTLY when people ask how she sleeps (whereas I smile and say "fine!,") so I got my SIL telling me "oh, it took me until 2 to learn to let J. cry, you'll get there." mmmmmkay.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Must be something in the water. K was crap sleep last night, too. Up from 1am-3am, eyes closed, flopping around moaning, after water, teething tabs, and Motrin. I am zonked today, but she slept in until almost 8am. How nice for her!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

When people ask me how they sleep, I say, "Like a baby...up every hour and a half." Usually they just laugh and leave it at that. No one has ever recommended I try CIO...I guess I give off a "don't give me stupid parenting advice" vibe?

J sleeps like a teenager. Down at 10, nurse at 4, nurse at 7, and doesn't want to get out of bed 'til 10 or 10:30 the next morning.

S2 has started growling at us if we have to wake her up early, just like her big sister. Apparently I'll have a house full of teenagers sooner than expected.

Still working on molars here. 4 at once. She's not quite to the miserable stage yet, but we're getting ominously close.

J is scooting, sometimes with his knees up under his body. Hasn't figured out how to work the arms yet, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Job train... add me! yay!

Our sleep last night wasn't good either, but the night before was ok. I think P went from 10-3 w/o waking last night but I might have just been so out of it that I didn't notice. Then he was all wiggly and whiney for the rest of the night, and would only be placated by constant nursing (now my back hurts). Now, sorry if TMI, he did wake up and have a massive poop of corn (since we unwisely let him consume 2 cobs of it on Friday!) and is likely better. Note to self-- moderate corn consumption.

Molars are still coming in, three have broken through.

He is pointing now, which I find really funny. Yesterday he pointed at my pancake and when I gave him more of it, he got really happy. He also points at boobs, at the sky, and at something he wants you to give him. Sometimes he'll point for no reason-- hand up in the sky with a proud look on his face.









Food: I fed him those little Amys spinach pockets and he really liked them, but they gave him garlic breath which seemed kind of wrong. He's such a good eater. Though, when he's done with something, he'll just throw it on the floor, and that gets kind of old.

I officially won the Vienna sausage argument. DH called me one day from the grocery store and asked which vegetarian product to get-- corndogs or chicken nuggets. I told him neither, because they were so processed. He then got Vienna sausages (which I'd told him before I didn't want P to have) and didn't tell me until after he'd fed them to P. I got really mad, and hurt. At least my mother agreed that she wouldn't feed them to a baby-- I wouldn't even eat them myself. My MIL, of course, said "my children are all very intelligence and I fed THEM vienna sausages"







: yeah but I'M NOT YOU.
Also MIL said she dreams of having babies whenever there is another grandchild on the way. That seems kind of strange to me.

Ok, off to work. Ha!

(Oh, ETA, I do not think people who feed their kids vienna sausages are bad parents! No judgment!







)


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Job train... add me! yay!

New job? Yay!

Website mostly works now. Just have to work out shipping kinks.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

sleep. still up and down. some days she sleeps brilliantly.. others it's the flip flop of the half dead fish with the moaning and head butting. plus it icky humid here (nothing like other places, i know, but it's icky for here!) so we're all sleeping crappy!

day two of childcare provider







: lets hope things go smoothly.









congrats on all the new jobs







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
(Oh, ETA, I do not think people who feed their kids vienna sausages are bad parents! No judgment!







)










If I remember correctly, they are tasty in an "I should be ashamed" kind of way. They sold them in the vending machine at my high school, and this one guy always called them "cherub penises." The things that stick with you.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Re: Vienna Sausages. I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.









My one and only experience with Vienna Sausages was in college when my roommate was addicted to them and I tried one once. Once.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Re: Vienna Sausages. I think I just threw up in my mouth a little bit.


















:







to each her own. I'll steer clear of the mini weenies!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 







:







to each her own. I'll steer clear of the mini weenies!









so you prefer your weenies full size then, Korin?

sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

(Oh, ETA, I do not think people who feed their kids vienna sausages are bad parents! No judgment! )

What is a vienna sasauge?

Sleep? whats Sleep? Co-sleeping so sucks these days. I just want a few hrs without getting my arse kicked. or my face.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
so you prefer your weenies full size then, Korin?

sorry, couldn't resist.









Yes I like them plump, and firm.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

I cannot recall as to whether I have ever tasted a Vienna Sausage. And that's not an "I cannot recall" in the congressional hearing sense of the phrase... just don't know. I don't think they've ever been that tempting to me.

I do like the Cherub Penis thing. That would be a good name for a band.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
(Oh, ETA, I do not think people who feed their kids vienna sausages are bad parents! No judgment! )

What is a vienna sasauge?

Sleep? whats Sleep? Co-sleeping so sucks these days. I just want a few hrs without getting my arse kicked. or my face.

http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?id=34976

Yeah, sleep, WTF. last night she technically slept thru from 9-5, but woke me up several times failing around. But if she's in the crib, she won't sleep that long, period.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

A molar has erupted.

One down, three to go. We're thinking at least another week for the bottom right, and probably two weeks for the top and bottom left. Yeesh.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub*
so you prefer your weenies full size then, Korin?

sorry, couldn't resist.








Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama*
Yes I like them plump, and firm.




















man, I love you guys...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

This thread has officially gone into the toilet.

I went to the midwife today. They assure me there is, in fact, a baby in there. Could not hear heartbeat though







. Go back in 2 weeks.

Note to all: do not take a toddler to a doctors appointment. No fun.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
http://www.hormel.com/kitchen/glossary.asp?id=34976

Yeah, sleep, WTF. last night she technically slept thru from 9-5, but woke me up several times failing around. But if she's in the crib, she won't sleep that long, period.









now that makes sense! um, that looks gross. No judgements,I have not eaten them myself. I did however eat ramen noodles for several weeks.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I've eaten many-a Vienna Sausage in my lifetime. Many-a package of ramen too.

The g-parents (dh family) sent all four teletubbies to Talula. She was sleeping when we opened the package, but when she opened her eyes she sat up abruptly and pointed to them and started giggling with delight. Obsessed.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I've eaten many-a Vienna Sausage in my lifetime. Many-a package of ramen too.

The g-parents (dh family) sent all four teletubbies to Talula. She was sleeping when we opened the package, but when she opened her eyes she sat up abruptly and pointed to them and started giggling with delight. Obsessed.

I have to admit today I put her in the saucer and turned the tv on. Yes I even teletubbied. She was glued and amazed! I changed the sheets and showred! It rocked.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I've eaten many-a Vienna Sausage in my lifetime. Many-a package of ramen too.

The g-parents (dh family) sent all four teletubbies to Talula. She was sleeping when we opened the package, but when she opened her eyes she sat up abruptly and pointed to them and started giggling with delight. Obsessed.

Candice~ your blog makes me want to move to a vinyard. And drink.







where can I get some of this fabulas wine?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

God, candice I can't belive your child knows who the telletubbies are. sigh. you are such an awful mom.










Ruby has no clue who they are, and i thank my very lucky stars.







I'm sure some day they will make me insane.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Candice~ your blog makes me want to move to a vinyard. And drink.







where can I get some of this fabulas wine?

All of our wine is bootleg right now, so we can't sell it. We're applying for our liquor license though, and hope to make some this fall under our own label.







Just to make you wine lovers jealous...a winery around here closed down recently, and were selling their wine for $2 and $3 a bottle...good stuff too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
God, candice I can't belive your child knows who the telletubbies are. sigh. you are such an awful mom.










Ruby has no clue who they are, and i thank my very lucky stars.







I'm sure some day they will make me insane.

Tania never got in to the teletubbies, so maybe you're in the clear. You may not be safe from spongebob though, which is a thousand times more obnoxious. Thank god Tania's favorite shows are Ugly Betty and Gray's Anatomy.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Well, if your children love GA, then you're regaining some good mom points. I love me some mcdreamy.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't think we heard Harper's heartbeat until 14 weeks, Jessica. She couldn't hold still, even then. Then I felt movement the next day, so it was kind of like "oh."

Harper CRIES if she sees a Teletubby. She likes Thomas the catty backstabbing engine or whatever that show is. I like Sponge Bob! What is not to like about a meowing snail? Of course, it's no Ren & Stimpy. Can't wait til Harper is old enough to watch R&S with me.

i had lunch with a very nice but mainstream mom from my building today. Just...wow. There are certainly many alternate paths to raising a child. I don't want to be one of those "I would never!" people, but...but...I WOULD NEVER.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

SpongeBob, Barney, Elmo, Dora...all of them make me want to climb a wall. Srsly. I'll stick to Baby Einstein if I can help it. It's J's favorite DVD. S2 couldn't care less if we even HAD a TV, although she does dig the music channels. We usually rock out to CMT in the morning, and "Going Through Hell" is her favorite song.







My girl KNOWS.

Just wait 'til you get to the older shows! They're terrible. Drake and Josh is awful. Although, I was pleasantly surprised to see that The Suite Life of Zack and Cody and Hannah Montana aren't too bad. They actually taught fairly valuable lessons. So did Zoey 101, as much as I hate to admit it (she's Britney Spears' little sister).

We're leaving for vacation in 3 days! I'm so excited! Just trying to power clean the house this week so that I don't have to come home to laundry and dishes. Ick.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

I love Ren & Stimpy. I used to watch it during some psychedelic moments of my teenage years.

Tania likes Hannah Montana.

CMT?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't know what cmt or hannah montana is.







: or should i be







:


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I don't think we heard Harper's heartbeat until 14 weeks, Jessica. She couldn't hold still, even then. Then I felt movement the next day, so it was kind of like "oh."

Harper CRIES if she sees a Teletubby. She likes Thomas the catty backstabbing engine or whatever that show is. I like Sponge Bob! What is not to like about a meowing snail? Of course, it's no Ren & Stimpy. Can't wait til Harper is old enough to watch R&S with me.

i had lunch with a very nice but mainstream mom from my building today. Just...wow. There are certainly many alternate paths to raising a child. I don't want to be one of those "I would never!" people, but...but...I WOULD NEVER.

Sounds like an entertaining lunch.









I have an arse load of Thomas stuff if your interested,Lulu likes the pink train,and the red one thats about it. I have tons! Table too.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I love Ren & Stimpy. I used to watch it during some psychedelic moments of my teenage years.

Tania likes Hannah Montana.

CMT?
















hey now...i'm Southern...I can't help it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
I don't know what cmt or hannah montana is.







: or should i be







:

cmt - country music television
hannah montana - http://tv.disney.go.com/disneychannel/hannahmontana/


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
I love Ren & Stimpy. I used to watch it during some psychedelic moments of my teenage years.

hehe, bing bing bing! That's kind of why I like Sponge Bob too. It's just...weird. Harper is not allowed to watch it though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medicmama* 
Sounds like an entertaining lunch.









I have an arse load of Thomas stuff if your interested,Lulu likes the pink train,and the red one thats about it. I have tons! Table too.

Yeah, some lunch, man! I didn't know there was a pink train! Harper attacks the train table at Barnes & Noble like Godzilla. We want to come over and play trains.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Helen, your new sig is awesome.







You crack my sh*t up.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

Katie watched POKO this morning. I had to shut it off after about 10 minutes because I couldn't handle it anymore, but she was enthralled. I prefer Spongebob.

ETA: New pix on teh blahg. Must go, cranky, wet, teething baby.


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

are you feeling better?

no...i'm not feeling any better!

R&S references go left and right here as much as the Simpsons do...

i like your new look.

you could martinize your shorts.

log, log, everyone loves a log.

LOL









Teletubbies...sigh...thankfully no one here has been bit by them. Poko...I'd rather watch teletubbies...the only one worse is Calliou! ay yi yi.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Whaaaaat.....rolls down stairs, alone or in pairs,
and over your neighbor's dog?

It's good for a snack, it sits on your back,
it's log, log, log.

It's laaaahg, it's laaaaahg; it's big, it's heavy, it's wood.
It's laaaaahg, it's laaaahg; it's better than bad, it's good!

Everyone wants a log;
You're gonna love it, log;
Come on and get your log;
Everyone needs a log;

it's log....log....log....log [whistling]

(for those non-R&S fans, the above is sung to the Slinky jingle)

**Coincidentally, I've been singing this song in my head on and off for a few weeks now; Donovan got a new Thomas Take Along set that has a log splitter, and every time he says "mommy, I'm splitting logs!" I start singing it again. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiromama* 
Helen, your new sig is awesome.







You crack my sh*t up.









:







: Helen, can I commission you to write ME a cool sig? You could start a business.

So, Le Child walked today. ! First, he walked 4 steps, and all 3 of us (DH, SS, and I) kind of stared in awe. He kept working on it, and eventually walked all the way across the room! I think it will take a few days for it to become customary, but it's exciting. Tomorrow we have to go buy him shoes. Anything I should know?


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

LeighAnne, I am with you 1,000,000,000 % on the Caillou irritation. Blech!

Jess, congrats on the new walker! Talula's not interested. I bought her an adorable pair of Pedipeds though...look at all these rad ones for boys.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Ooh, I think I want to get these ones for Lu for the holidays.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Whaaaaat.....rolls down stairs, alone or in pairs,
and over your neighbor's dog?

It's good for a snack, it sits on your back,
it's log, log, log.

It's laaaahg, it's laaaaahg; it's big, it's heavy, it's wood.
It's laaaaahg, it's laaaahg; it's better than bad, it's good!

Everyone wants a log;
You're gonna love it, log;
Come on and get your log;
Everyone needs a log;

it's log....log....log....log [whistling]

(for those non-R&S fans, the above is sung to the Slinky jingle)

**Coincidentally, I've been singing this song in my head on and off for a few weeks now; Donovan got a new Thomas Take Along set that has a log splitter, and every time he says "mommy, I'm splitting logs!" I start singing it again. It's one of my favorites.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 







:







: Helen, can I commission you to write ME a cool sig? You could start a business.

So, Le Child walked today. ! First, he walked 4 steps, and all 3 of us (DH, SS, and I) kind of stared in awe. He kept working on it, and eventually walked all the way across the room! I think it will take a few days for it to become customary, but it's exciting. Tomorrow we have to go buy him shoes. Anything I should know?

yay! i just buy shoes that are cute and fit.

candice, those shoes are adorable! i love the aidan, or the braedan in navy...or the brown tylers. fun!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Nevie just got a new pair of Pedipeds, too! She crawls so fast that she burns holes through the toes of Robeeez, and Ped's aren't that much more $$, and WAYY cuter (and so much effin' easier to put on, darnit). She got the Giselles. Still in the 6-12 month size... next size up were like boats, dude.

Selesai -- the main thing to think about with toddler shoes is to keep it as close to barefoot as possible. All those little tiny muscles, ligaments, fascia, etc... they need to develop in the most unrestricted manner possible. If you can't REALLY easily twist the shoe around in your hand -- like, effortlessly -- then don't bother. There's a whole bunch of stiff crap out there that should just be thrown away.

Ahhhh, The Log Song. Dan sings that all the time. It was also featured on a recent VH1 "I Love the 90's" episode that I watched while folding laundry (while nevie was at school). My Bad Mom TV (i.e, when nevie was in front of it, too) was some guilty pleasure Jane Austen movies and the PBS Anne of Green GAbles movies. I figure... the camera shots are slower, so there aren't as many twinkling lights, right? And the stories are good, right? So... I'll stick to those for now and not feel like Nevie's chances at the Ivy League are too impaired.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Tomorrow we have to go buy him shoes. Anything I should know?

You should be able to fold it in half with your hand - nothing more rigid than that, they still need to be able to "feel" the floor. SPeaking of, I need ot get my gal some new shoesies, her robeez are trashed from when she was still crawling and we would be out on the deck often. I've heard godo things about Pedoodles and See Kai Run. But have been otld that anything you can fold in half with your hand is flexible enough.

Gooooooooo le babe!!!!

ETA: Duuhhhhhh, I should have read everyone else's replies before doign my own, then I could ahve just stuck with the recommendation instead of repeating everything. Oooh, but I did want to point out that my "fold them in half" thing led me to be able to but a pair of super cute sandals at target over the summer for like, $8. I folded them with no problem, so they were definitely flexible enough.,...just so you know you don't have to spend $30 on a pair of shoes. Off to browse pediped now....







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Yeah, I had to change my sig because I just realized that my birth wasn't a c-section, but merely Harper honoring her own monster survival instincts and hatching with the help of her talons.

Caillou sucks! My nephew looooves that little bugger.

Katie's so cute! Love the bathing suit.

Jessica, so now your kid says Hi AND walks AND has more hair than my kid?

Shoes - we have some See Kai Run, which aren't as flexible as I like, some Robeez, and some Tip Toey Joeys, which are more flexible, like those a lot. I think Vincent makes some cute shoes too. And Pedipeds. There's also Preschoolians.

Oh, and.... There's no dog, but there IS a baboon!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
some guilty pleasure Jane Austen movies.

I just watched the Greer Garson/Laurence Olivier version of Pride & Prejudice for the zillionth time over the weekend.







:

oh, and re: teletubbies, thomas, etc. Though he loves the Thomas trains and playing with them, he doesn't know that there's a TV show about them because I don't want him watching it based on a few Thomas books we saw and I hated the interactions, and heard the TV show was similar. Same deal with Bob the Builder, I don't like him watching that a lot either...and I can't take Caillou, he's SO whiny. Nails on a chalkboard. I gotta say, even though Disney is







: here on MDC, I like the Playhouse Disney morning programming. The lineup is very gentle, there's not a lot of talk about characters being "good" or "bad" or naughty or anything like that, there are just the lessons there in the outcome of the shows, so itlines up with my GD phiolsophies pretty well. SO there's my plug in case anyone gets too annoyed by the PBS morning lineup and has cable. Aside from the sell out Wiggles' newest series and the Higglytown Heros (which both make me want to gag cause they suck, but aren't really "objectionable"), the lineup on Disney in the mornings is pretty good. I know I'm totally in the MDC minority in that I don't exercise a ton of restrictions on amounts of TV in my household . But I'm OK with that.







: Oh, and all that is for DS - DD still isn't watching TV other than a glimpse here or there, I keep her occupied elsewhere when it's on.

Carry on.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Whaaaaat.....rolls down stairs, alone or in pairs,
and over your neighbor's dog?

It's good for a snack, it sits on your back,
it's log, log, log.

It's laaaahg, it's laaaaahg; it's big, it's heavy, it's wood.
It's laaaaahg, it's laaaahg; it's better than bad, it's good!

Everyone wants a log;
You're gonna love it, log;
Come on and get your log;
Everyone needs a log;

it's log....log....log....log [whistling]

.

By Blammo!

Shoes... we have a lot of robeez type, and shoes that I made like robeez, and a pair of pumas (not wearing yet) and a pair of pedoodles (the ruby janes) which she's not ready for yet.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Um. Searched Amazon, Kids & Baby, for shoes and clicked on one of the brands and came up with this.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I just watched the Greer Garson/Laurence Olivier version of Pride & Prejudice for the zillionth time over the weekend.







:

"He is so... so... supericilious." BWAAHHH!!! That version cracks my butt up. Especially the castoff "Gone With the Wind" costumes (seriously -- they were).

I'm a 1995 Firth/Ehle fan, but I wish I could transplant Donald Sutherland and Brenda Blethyn as the elder Bennets over to that version.

And that's not baby-related a'tall... just a bad obsession. My only other bulletin board vice is www.pemberley.com


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Um. Searched Amazon, Kids & Baby, for shoes and clicked on one of the brands and came up with this.

uuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm...............no.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Um. Searched Amazon, Kids & Baby, for shoes and clicked on one of the brands and came up with this.

Awesome! You can get a head start on the promsicuity!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for all of the shoe suggestions. DH wants to go to STride Rite, which I'm cool with, but he says he can buy them without me and I think that's just wrong. I mean, it's my first kid's first shoes! Dweeb.

As for the Ren and Stimpy lyrics... I used to watch R&S but don't have a memory for the songs. Let me ask you who do have such a memory: what important things are you forgetting in your life so that you can remember such silliness? Do you know your children's birthdays? Their names? Can you still hop on one foot?

Helen-- with that take on Harper's birth, it makes me wonder why you needed a doctor at all. Couldn't she have just horned herself out? (ouch.)

And yes, my kid CAN say HI and Walk and has hair. But your kid can read Shakespeare, so I think we're about even.










Sarah, forgot to say like 14 pages ago. I don't deliver at UMD, I deliver at Anne Arundel (in Annapolis), which is nearer to my home.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
Sarah, forgot to say like 14 pages ago. I don't deliver at UMD, I deliver at Anne Arundel (in Annapolis), which is nearer to my home.

ah...got it.


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We still mostly use robeez.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
As for the Ren and Stimpy lyrics... I used to watch R&S but don't have a memory for the songs. Let me ask you who do have such a memory: what important things are you forgetting in your life so that you can remember such silliness? Do you know your children's birthdays? Their names? Can you still hop on one foot?

I know we're supposed to only be using 10% of our brains, but I think I have an additional few percentage points allotted specifically for song lyrics and otherwise useless crap...cause I think I'm a _relatively_ competent individual (using my 10% fairly well), but I have this bizarre capacity to remember song lyrics and idiotic movie and TV lines. Sometime I even surprise myself. Jason says I could clean up on those new lyrics game shows...and I not only can hop on one foot, I can also rub my head and pat my belly/vice versa.







:





















oh yeah, I'm a great catch.









Note: I DO have to have birthdays and anniversaries outside of my immediate family written down somewhere or I forget them...


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I know we're supposed to only be using 10% of our brains, but I think I have an additional few percentage points allotted specifically for song lyrics and otherwise useless crap...cause I think I'm a _relatively_ competent individual (using my 10% fairly well), but I have this bizarre capacity to remember song lyrics and idiotic movie and TV lines. Sometime I even surprise myself. Jason says I could clean up on those new lyrics game shows...and I not only can hop on one foot, I can also rub my head and pat my belly/vice versa.







:





















oh yeah, I'm a great catch.









Note: I DO have to have birthdays and anniversaries outside of my immediate family written down somewhere or I forget them...

Ha ha ha!









Philip's new shoes

DH bought them w/o me, but I gave phone consent.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 

Philip's new shoes

DH bought them w/o me, but I gave phone consent.

CUTE! We buy stride rites for DS...I actually need to get him a new pair of sneaks anyway, and I was browsing some of the stride rite girl shoes (cute!!!).....there's a shop right down the parkway from us.....hmmmmmm..... I liiiiiiiiike theeeeeeese.

Candice, I'm also entertaining some of the ones from the link you posted.


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Um. Searched Amazon, Kids & Baby, for shoes and clicked on one of the brands and came up with this.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sehbub* 
uuuuuuuuuummmmmmmm...............no.









Oh my!

Mine are not fans of shoes at all. They even take them off at school.

Our favorite toy today is the duster .


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
CUTE! We buy stride rites for DS...I actually need to get him a new pair of sneaks anyway, and I was browsing some of the stride rite girl shoes (cute!!!).....there's a shop right down the parkway from us.....hmmmmmm..... I liiiiiiiiike theeeeeeese.

Candice, I'm also entertaining some of the ones from the link you posted.









Those are super cute!

So I must be a huge cheeseball because it actually makes me want to cry, thinking of my little monkey boy walking!







:


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

We're slacking on the job here, ladies...or NOT slacking on the job...

Talula and I worked at a fruit stand yesterday. Our neighbor needed me to fill in for her. It was totally fun and the neighbor gave me a jar of pure apricot preserves and two jars of pure applesauce. I'm having the apricot on vanilla yogurt with granola. Yum. Lu is having applesauce. I think we are on the BRAT diet. She ate three plums the day before yesterday, plus a peach yesterday, and well, it ain't pretty. But she kept screaming for another plum after she finished each one. I finally had to just say, "Um, no, you can't have a fourth plum." And sleep last night was not stellar, maybe because of her sore stomach, maybe because of teething...

Anyway, I'm sure you wanted to know all about our bowels. Mine are fine, thank you.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

SPeaking of poop. Ruby has been eating so many blueberries that not only is her poop blue, but it smells like blueberries. If it wasn't poop, I'm sure it would be delicious.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Molar #2 is through.

15 month WBV today. 21lb7 1/2oz, 31". 25th% for weight, 65-75th for height. Physically (development) she's 15 months, but socially she's at least 18 months.

Ped said, "why don't you want to give her any vaccinations today? She's already had all of these shots twice. What changed?" "I started reading." "Oh. Well, why don't you bring me what you've been reading, and we can discuss it?" "Sure. See you in 3 months." So, not the inquisition I was expecting, which is good.

Our ped is funny, because he gets very uncle-y with me. "I'm so proud of you for taking such good care of these babies! Most parents of multiples are in here at least once a month with one illness or another! What do you do to keep them so healthy?" "Boob juice and a fairly clean house. That's about it." "Ah. Ok."









Leaving for the beach earlyearlyearly Saturday morning. CAN.NOT.WAIT.

Must get back to reading Deathly Hallows. Buh bye!


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey ladies..and babies (toddlers). We have been MIA, but I just read through this whole thread. I don't know how you all do it, I am beat by the time everyone is in bed and I can't even imagine jumping on here!

William is an angel (well most of the time). I am sorry to say he seems to have the night wakings as well. He stays up for hours at a time. But all is good.

Man, I thought I had a few minutes but my 2 year old just came over and said "Mommy, nap time, turn off". Now he is falling asleep at my feet. Must go put him to bed...

Hope you all are well!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I finished Harry Pooper! I died in the end.







:

We had a close shave outside earlier. Harper ran up and grabbed this piece of old mill equipment that was left in the park as public art, and she found a wasp's nest under it and started poking it. So wasps rushed out and started flying around, and Ryan ran over and grabbed her before I could even react. Nobody got stung. I told him that's how he knows he's a dad, because he did it without even thinking. And I need to get my eyes checked again, because I have lost my glasses and couldn't even see there was a nest from where I was. Doh. She freaked out and cried because she got grabbed, but it could have been worse.

Then we ran into her BFF from story hour, and they ran around terrorizing each other, and then dogs came by, and they both had heart attacks from joy.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Helen about heart attacks from joy. Talula has them 50,000 times daily when we see chickens or cats or dogs or horses or cows or pigs or sheep or goats. I'm all, "Geez, you see them every day," but she still acts like it's the first time she ever saw them, like 50 First Dates.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Interesting poopage from fruits-- we have that too. Also, corn. Because Philip loves corn on the cob and it really keeps him busy, so I let him have two cobs and boy, that wasn't fun. I think that sort of intestinal stuff makes his sleep more restless.

Yesterday we went to Red Robin and the big red bird came up to us. Philip started crying and trying to climb out of his high chair onto me. The bird went away, I held him on my lap, and he kept peeking around my shoulder to spy on it. Occassionally he would point accusingly. It was rather amusing.

Helen, re: heart attacks of joy-- ours are signaled by this primal open mouthed screech. Argh, it's hard on the ears!

Also, Philip likes the pool now.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh. And Wednesday I come home to find out that Philip has broken the power cord to the laptop (which we were going to sell) and has twisted one of the sides off of DH's (expensive) glasses. DH was all in a tiff. I bit my tongue, but inside I was like, well, who was watching him while he acted like DestructoBaby?

Hopefully the optometrist will fix the glasses for free. Laptop may be a lost cause.

Babies are expensive.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

You all suck! How am I supposed to avoid doing work if no one will chat with me?

Anyway, DH decided to extend the breastmilk by putting some water with it, because we would otherwise give him water. I can't really see any drawbacks to this. ?


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

have you thought about mixing the breastmlk with oat mlk or almond milk? a little more nutrition than water...


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Diarrhea is STILL a go. I have to go get something for the horrible rash is has caused. My poor baby is in PAIN. I can't wipe her butt. I have to rinse her in the sink every time she poops.


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Diarrhea is STILL a go. I have to go get something for the horrible rash is has caused. My poor baby is in PAIN. I can't wipe her butt. I have to rinse her in the sink every time she poops.
























We love the All Natural Diaper Rash Salve from here:http://www.northernessence.com/catalog.php?category=5

It works SO well, is totally natural, smells delish, and doesn't hurt S2 when she has a terrible yeast infection and open sores. It really really speeds the healing process too.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Diarrhea is STILL a go. I have to go get something for the horrible rash is has caused. My poor baby is in PAIN. I can't wipe her butt. I have to rinse her in the sink every time she poops.
























Candice, I got some great stuff from Dr. Mona. I can ship you a package of it tomorrow if you want







Poor lu's pooper!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Selesai* 
You all suck! How am I supposed to avoid doing work if no one will chat with me?

Anyway, DH decided to extend the breastmilk by putting some water with it, because we would otherwise give him water. I can't really see any drawbacks to this. ?

Well, are you on Facebook and AIM? Those will help avoid work. At least that's what I've heard.

I would not extend BM with water because it seems like it would taste gross, for one. If it were tap water, I'd worry about treated elements of the water potentially damaging the living components in the EBM. Not sure if filtered or distilled water would be a problem. I think I would serve whatever wasn't EBM in a cup, separately, at another time than the EBM bottles.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Diarrhea is STILL a go. I have to go get something for the horrible rash is has caused. My poor baby is in PAIN. I can't wipe her butt. I have to rinse her in the sink every time she poops.
























Poor Lu and her bum! Maybe lanolin, temporarily, until you get something else? We have had good look with calendula cream, but if it's really raw, maybe something more like a triple paste?


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
We're slacking on the job here, ladies...or NOT slacking on the job...

Talula and I worked at a fruit stand yesterday. Our neighbor needed me to fill in for her. It was totally fun and the neighbor gave me a jar of pure apricot preserves and two jars of pure applesauce. I'm having the apricot on vanilla yogurt with granola. Yum. Lu is having applesauce. I think we are on the BRAT diet. She ate three plums the day before yesterday, plus a peach yesterday, and well, it ain't pretty. But she kept screaming for another plum after she finished each one. I finally had to just say, "Um, no, you can't have a fourth plum." And sleep last night was not stellar, maybe because of her sore stomach, maybe because of teething...

Anyway, I'm sure you wanted to know all about our bowels. Mine are fine, thank you.

That would make my belly hurt. Olivia likes blueberries and cherries. Which makes great diapers.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caroline248* 
Hey ladies..and babies (toddlers). We have been MIA, but I just read through this whole thread. I don't know how you all do it, I am beat by the time everyone is in bed and I can't even imagine jumping on here!

William is an angel (well most of the time). I am sorry to say he seems to have the night wakings as well. He stays up for hours at a time. But all is good.

Man, I thought I had a few minutes but my 2 year old just came over and said "Mommy, nap time, turn off". Now he is falling asleep at my feet. Must go put him to bed...

Hope you all are well!!

Nice to hear from you!!!! My computer time is dwindling as well. we mover the office upstairs, and now it's harder to quickly jump on for a few while cooking and stuff.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I finished Harry Pooper! I died in the end.







:

We had a close shave outside earlier. Harper ran up and grabbed this piece of old mill equipment that was left in the park as public art, and she found a wasp's nest under it and started poking it. So wasps rushed out and started flying around, and Ryan ran over and grabbed her before I could even react. Nobody got stung. I told him that's how he knows he's a dad, because he did it without even thinking. And I need to get my eyes checked again, because I have lost my glasses and couldn't even see there was a nest from where I was. Doh. She freaked out and cried because she got grabbed, but it could have been worse.

Then we ran into her BFF from story hour, and they ran around terrorizing each other, and then dogs came by, and they both had heart attacks from joy.

Yikes!!! Glad she is okay! When Devin was about 18 mos old I put him in the swing in the back yard, The bees did not like swinging. They had built a nest on the bottom of the swing. He got sting 3 times in the hand.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
Well, are you on Facebook and AIM? Those will help avoid work. At least that's what I've heard.









especially AIM - cause then you could chat with ME! (or yahoo, or MSN....
















Poor, poor Lu!!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 







especially AIM - cause then you could chat with ME! (or yahoo, or MSN....
















Right, and if you work in one of those places that blocks AIM, you could try the web-based client at AIM express, or install Trillian. I have never, ever undermined the wishes of an employer for personal entertainment reasons.

So, um, we live in a beard of bees. There's a nest right above our window, and it sounds like they may even be eating into the window frame. And we found yellow jacket nests out in the park in every single light fixture. Harper likes to play right next to those in the morning. But no more!

Harper ate an entire empanada last night at the Folk Festival. The food is so good! We are eating there the next two days since it's right by our house. I am scheming what to eat next. I think we'll get the octopus stew at the Portuguese tent because everyone is raving about it.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

AIM rocks.

This morning husband took Ruby at 7 AM so I could sleep a little more. I woke (after not very restful sleep) at 9AM to an empty house. both cars are here, the Ergo is hanging on the peg... maybe they went for a walk with the stroller? Either way, I have a full left boob and my pump is at the office. I was hoping to nurse her once more before i left for work today! Besides, I miss my baby rightnow!!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Diarrhea, please leave us alone.

Do you all really think this could be from the fruit? It has to be something else, I think.

I think I may start keeping a food journal for her. I'm wondering if she may be lactose intolerant. We don't eat it much, but she did have a lot of cheese a couple of days ago. I can see a lactose intolerance reaction lasting this long.

Would it be weird to figure out lactose intolerance this late in the game. It has never been a noticeable problem when I eat cow milk products. Could she be intolerant to eating it, but not to it in my milk? Or maybe she is intolerant to it in my milk, but the symptoms aren't as bad?

I'm just sort of brainstorming here, I guess.

Oh, and thanks for the offer, Korin, but I got it late. I already bought some organic knitted freerange butt cream. (ha, ha)

Which reminds me. I went to the little tiny health food store they have here in Winston, and it's freaking awesome. It's actually about 25% food and 75% beer and beer-brewing equipment.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
Diarrhea, please leave us alone.

Do you all really think this could be from the fruit? It has to be something else, I think.

I think I may start keeping a food journal for her. I'm wondering if she may be lactose intolerant. We don't eat it much, but she did have a lot of cheese a couple of days ago. I can see a lactose intolerance reaction lasting this long.

Would it be weird to figure out lactose intolerance this late in the game. It has never been a noticeable problem when I eat cow milk products. Could she be intolerant to eating it, but not to it in my milk? Or maybe she is intolerant to it in my milk, but the symptoms aren't as bad?

I doubt it is lactose intolerance. There is actually more lactose in human milk naturally than in cow milk. A cow milk protein allergy is a different problem. It would be a little unusual for it to show up so late after multiple exposures, but anything is possible. My guess is that it is the fruit working its way through, or possibly she picked up a little bacteria from a piece of fruit. Does she have any other symptoms besides the diarrhea, like could it be e.coli or something? Laying off the milk products won't hurt for a few days while she recovers. I hope she's doing better!


----------



## AlbertaJes (May 11, 2006)

We went to a weenie roast last night and had s'mores after. I offered Katie a taste of my s'more, and she made a face and lunged for some watermelon. She loves that stuff. Not that I disagree, just thought it was funny. Off in the morning for holidays. Camping, hiking, picture taking. So much fun.


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I doubt it is lactose intolerance. There is actually more lactose in human milk naturally than in cow milk. A cow milk protein allergy is a different problem. It would be a little unusual for it to show up so late after multiple exposures, but anything is possible. My guess is that it is the fruit working its way through, or possibly she picked up a little bacteria from a piece of fruit. Does she have any other symptoms besides the diarrhea, like could it be e.coli or something? Laying off the milk products won't hurt for a few days while she recovers. I hope she's doing better!

I don't think it's e.coli. No, there are no other symptoms.







She's perfectly happy, no fever.

We went to Fred Meyer yesterday, and Lu was just wrestling to get out of my arms. I took her to the toy aisle and while she was standing up, I handed her one of those push-toy pop-pop vacuum cleaner things. She took two steps with it before realizing that she could sit down and just push it back and forth! My baby walked!

In other great news, I jogged this morning! I had a bad taste of reality when I weighed myself for the first time since giving birth.







But I decided not to sit around crying about it and just get my act together. So I had a successful jog, and I feel great!


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Go, go, jogging Candice! That's awesome!

Just got home from my girls' weekend away. Nevie is already asleep, so I'll let her be until she wakes later in the night (definitely not an "if," but a "when"... sigh.) My boobs are going to be happy to see her, although my sister has the nice double Medela pump so I was able to keep them moderately drained while away.

Dan and Nevie had one rough night, but other than that it seems like they were a good team together. Nevie used bottles! What the...? After 13 months she finally figures THAT one out? Well, it's good to know that they work in a pinch.


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Harper knows a mean trick, I love it! She pretends to stroke your face, then draws you closer, murmuring "awww, awww," and then she bites your nose and laughes psychotically! She does this to her dad every night after he puts on her PJs.

Nights are cuh-razy around here. She likes to roll into my arms and be spooned. Which is sweet, but it's sort of hard for me to sleep that way. This is new. She slept til 7:45 in my arms instead of getting up at 6ish.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ah sleeping in arms is sweet







ruby has a new/old thing of sleeping on top of me for an hour before she wakes up for good. But 20 lbs of baby makes your arms fall asleep.


----------



## bean's mama (May 2, 2007)

Hi all. I'm new to this thread. My ds, who we call Bean, was born June 13, 2006. He justed started walking about a 2 weeks ago. I can't believe how fast my baby is growing.

Here's a question. How many of you have dealt with roseola? Bean got it about a week ago. The fever is gone but the rash is still here. He has had the rash for about 3 days. He feels better for the most part but has learned that whining gets attention and has been whining non-stop. I know that he is not truly upset though because in the midst of his whine-fest he'll see one his toys and just stop and is fine until he remembers that he's not in my lap.
I feel bad for him but at the same time I can't hold him all day. I need a minute, even if it is to go to the bathroom. I hope he returns to his normal happy self soon


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Harper sounds like a funny gal.

Talula has been taking steps all day! I took her to the mall and she wanted to walk. No ergoing.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bean's mama* 
Hi all. I'm new to this thread. My ds, who we call Bean, was born June 13, 2006. He justed started walking about a 2 weeks ago. I can't believe how fast my baby is growing.

Here's a question. How many of you have dealt with roseola? Bean got it about a week ago. The fever is gone but the rash is still here. He has had the rash for about 3 days. He feels better for the most part but has learned that whining gets attention and has been whining non-stop. I know that he is not truly upset though because in the midst of his whine-fest he'll see one his toys and just stop and is fine until he remembers that he's not in my lap.
I feel bad for him but at the same time I can't hold him all day. I need a minute, even if it is to go to the bathroom. I hope he returns to his normal happy self soon









Welcome! Sorry to hear your babe was sick - my older child had roseola when he was about 2 yrs old, and MAN did it frek me out, because I didn't know he had the fever for the couple days, and then all of a sudden he breaks out in this rash. Thank goodness for Google and a call to the ped.

Re: carrying him all day, I have 1 word for you: Babywearing! Er, uh, toddlerwearing! I still cart DD around on my back a coupe hours a day, otherwise I'd never get anything done until she was asleep. Do you have any carriers?

Hope things normalize for you soon!


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome, bean's mom! No roseola experience here. My beastie has been less whiny and clingy since she started walking, but before that, wearing her was a good option.

How's Lu's rumpus? Walking sounds like fun.

Megan, I think Harper would hunt me down like Dog the Bounty Hunter if I left for a weekend. I'd have to wear a fake moustache and sunglasses the whole time. Glad you had fun!

Behold Harper's latest battle wounds. The nose scrape is from rolling down some stairs. The chin and cheek thing is from biting the dust on the living room carpet (you know, when the floor just jumps up and attacks you). The fat lip is from putting her teeth in it last night while diving off the couch. She followed up this photo by eating a blue crayon. She'd been doing really well for a week or so with scribbling on her drawing pad and not eating them, and the second I look away, there you go. I think I got most of it out of her mouth, but there are blue specks lodged in her molars.

Oh, and last night she wanted to sleep with her head on the pillow, and she ept-slay for 6 hours straight! I wonder if she's just uncomfortable lying flat now?


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Helen, Harper cracks me up. I love her antics and spirit.

Either my kid thinks I'm disposable, or the whole attachment thing is working out, because she has not been an ounce extra-clingy after my weekend away. It all went as perfectly as we hoped for.

She seems to be caring a little bit more about the whole biped/walking upright thing. She's just going through the process very very very slowly. As I write that, she walked from her toy chest to her orange chair... although "walking" is a generous term for that drunken stumble...

holy cats. I just had to get her down from climbing from aforementioned chair over the toy chest to the window above... BLORK!


----------



## bean's mama (May 2, 2007)

I wear him all of the time but latley he has been trying to bust out of the carriers. I use a sling, an ergo, and have even busted out the wrap in the last few days. It's been a lot better now that he is better, but god did the rash freak me out. I know it's impossible but I hope he never gets sick again


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola* 
I'd have to wear a fake moustache and sunglasses the whole time.









I'd pay cash money to see this.

Harper's really tearing the place up, huh? Or, rather, the reverse? I hate face vs. floor episodes.

Megs, awesome that things went so well for your weekend - my firstborn actually almost gave me a complex, he had NO separation anxiety ever. So little miss over here is knocking me for a loop in the opposite direction! Darn kids.







:

Go go gadet legs, Lu and Nevie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommitola*
Oh, and last night she wanted to sleep with her head on the pillow, and she ept-slay for 6 hours straight! I wonder if she's just uncomfortable lying flat now?

Pillow, you say? I find your ideas intriguing and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
I find your ideas intriguing and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.


















DUDE! Have you seen The Simpsons Movie yet? We plan to go for our anniversary.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
















DUDE! Have you seen The Simpsons Movie yet? We plan to go for our anniversary.

You know, we haven't. AND, we're actually debating it - we don't want to be disappointed, as we have in other films that have gone from 30-min length to full feature. We're still talking about it. Although "spider pig, spider pig...does whatever a spider pig does" line does roll through my head regularly.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
You know, we haven't. AND, we're actually debating it - we don't want to be disappointed, as we have in other films that have gone from 30-min length to full feature. We're still talking about it. Although "spider pig, spider pig...does whatever a spider pig does" line does roll through my head regularly.

I heard Al Jean on Fresh Air for a little bit last week. He mentioned one bit of dialogue that I noticed was in the most recent preview I saw:

Todd Flanders: "I wish Homer was my dad."
Ned Flanders: "And I wish you didn't have the devil's curly hair!"

I'm hearing positive things, so I'm actually really excited to see it.

Sorry this isn't about babies! I'm done now!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

We still have diarrhea. The rash is okay, but if I don't cream her butt just once, it's back and it's bigger than evahhhhh!!! We went to Lu's first show last night. It was a band called Pink Martini. They're super-epic, with a harpist, trumpet and trombone players, piano players, cello player, two violin players. It was fun. She danced. I put pigtails on her for the first time.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
We still have diarrhea. The rash is okay, but if I don't cream her butt just once, it's back and it's bigger than evahhhhh!!! We went to Lu's first show last night. It was a band called Pink Martini. They're super-epic, with a harpist, trumpet and trombone players, piano players, cello player, two violin players. It was fun. She danced. I put pigtails on her for the first time.









Pink Martini effin' rocks my world. They are incredible. They played a fundraising dinner at my college right at the end of my freshman (or soph?) year. I was in choir, so I got to attend the dinner (so we could regale the rich alums with the Ave Maria and open up their hearts and pocketbooks), then stick around for the dance afterward. I felt more like genuflecting to their AWESOMENESS than merely dancing!

All that to say: Lu is a lucky girl!


----------



## papayapetunia (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, they were great.

P.S. Nice ddddc, Heather.


----------



## katiejon1 (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
Megs, awesome that things went so well for your weekend - my firstborn actually almost gave me a complex, he had NO separation anxiety ever. So little miss over here is knocking me for a loop in the opposite direction! Darn kids.







:

Pillow, you say? I find your ideas intriguing and I wish to subscribe to your newsletter.

I'm with you on the separation anxiety thing. Caleb was always happy no matter who was around him, Evie otoh, screams after me if I leave the room.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
We still have diarrhea. The rash is okay, but if I don't cream her butt just once, it's back and it's bigger than evahhhhh!!! We went to Lu's first show last night. It was a band called Pink Martini. They're super-epic, with a harpist, trumpet and trombone players, piano players, cello player, two violin players. It was fun. She danced. I put pigtails on her for the first time.









Ouchie on the rash. I know I'm a little late to the game, but Caleb had horrible diaper rash from teething when he was about 15 mo and we actually were told to take a cotton ball and some mylanta and dab it on after we put on the diaper cream. His ped said that the mylanta would neutralize the acid in the poo. It helped him. Hope she feels better soon!

Well, I thought I was posting, but evidently I've just been responding in my mind.







I've got a little message on top when I log in that suggests I participate in discussion. Soooo, We've been back to my parents' and saw my sis again. We're back now for good though. I have 20 days until I have to go back to school and I'm bummed. I'm hoping that the new babysitter will work out, but I found a lady in my neighborhood who said to let her know if she didn't.

Evie is into EVERYTHING. And I've decided I do not like this tantrum stage. I am so over the whining and screaming.







I hate that I feel that way, but if J wasn't home too, I think I'd be out of my mind by the end of the day. So, I guess that's an extra perk of him being a teacher too.









She has a few words now too. The little stinker won't say mama or dada anymore if we tell her too, but she'll point if you ask her where we are. She yells AYEB, which I've figured out is Caleb. It's really cute. She'll also go over to the door and bang on it and say "ousi" over and over, and then proceed to melt when we can't go out.

She'll also get her shoes and stand on one foot while she tries to put her shoe on the one she's lifted up. She has to lean against something, but I'm impressed that she's on 1 foot at all at this point.

She also has a bouncy horse/zebra that she LOVES. It is hilarious and Jonathan and I end up laughing so hard once she starts bouncing on it. I took a video of it, and need to put it on youtube so I can share, but it's quite comical.

We also got her hair cut. It didn't really need it, but I was hoping that it would fix the moppishness of the top. She won't let me leave pigtails in. They looks so cute, but they're out almost as soon as I move away. I wish I could figure out how to keep them in her hair.


----------



## Megs_BK (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katiejon1* 
She also has a bouncy horse/zebra that she LOVES. It is hilarious and Jonathan and I end up laughing so hard once she starts bouncing on it. I took a video of it, and need to put it on youtube so I can share, but it's quite comical.

We also got her hair cut. It didn't really need it, but I was hoping that it would fix the moppishness of the top. She won't let me leave pigtails in. They looks so cute, but they're out almost as soon as I move away. I wish I could figure out how to keep them in her hair.

First -- I want to see that video! And I want to get one of those bouncy horse things, too... 'though I think it's REALLY funny that the inflation valve is up the butt (I speak of the inflatable bouncy guys here, duh, just in case that's not what you were talking about).

Second -- I think Nevie and Evie belong to the same "get that crap OUT of my hair!" camp. I actually trimmed Nevie's bangs this morning. According to her preschool teacher, it looks okay. I'm, of course, skeptical. And relieved she is too young to care that it looks like mice chewed off some of her hair. And that it will grow back quickly.


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

Ruby no longer naps. Like ... 20 mins yesterday and 20 mins today. and both nights before she was up till at least 11:30.. then up at 8 am. UM. doood that is not enough sleep for a baby.

We don't have enough hair for pigtails.







not even close.


----------



## FelixMom (Aug 28, 2006)

Not enough hair here for pigtails either, though I'll have to be trimming Aurelie's front bangs at some point because the hair's getting into her eyes, sorta.

As for naps, well if she wakes up at 7am, she'll need 2 naps. One before lunch and one before dinner. If she wakes up between 8 and 9am, then she only needs ONE nap for the day. Damned if I sleep in... damned if I don't


----------



## chiromama (Dec 29, 2003)

That was ruby before this week. She was napping 1-2 x a day depending on when she got up... but I think she's about to start walking... she'll take a few steps here and there, but won't all out walk across the room. I think once she walks she'll sleep again.







: I hope, at least.









I did just buy a cute barrett that keeps her hair out of her eyes. I'll try to get a pix tomorrow. I'mgoing to make some more like it.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papayapetunia* 
P.S. Nice ddddc, Heather.

Thanks - Korin busted me on an incorrect movie identification in a convo, just after my post boasting my brain capacity for idiotic info on here, and I was ashamed of my fraudiness, and she branded me with a scarlet DDDDC, as it were...







(why I oughta....)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megs_BK* 
Second -- I think Nevie and Evie belong to the same "get that crap OUT of my hair!" camp.

Add K, too - she hates barrettes, flings headbands off her head, and there's not quite enough for pigtails. Not to mention the sheer torture of trying to get her to stay still whilst trying to put said ornament in her hair - putting an octopus into pajamas would be easier. It kills me cause the barrettes look SO cute, but she only leaves them in as long as it takes her to wrench it out of her hair. I call unfair that other little girls will sit long enough and keep in hair ornaments...aren't cute outfits and ornamentation the whole reason for having a little girl in the first place?







: I NEVER thought those words would escape my lips...er, fingers. SO not a girly girl myself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FelixMom* 
Not enough hair here for pigtails either, though I'll have to be trimming Aurelie's front bangs at some point because the hair's getting into her eyes, sorta.

K's forms this nifty dracula point down the middle of her forehead sometimes, like a really long widow's peak (it's actually less pointy now that it's longer, it used to be worse). Ummmm...yeah, I need to trim it...and will likely end up with the same rodential effect (see octopus wrestling above) as Nevie.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FelixMom* 
Damned if I sleep in... damned if I don't









Ain't it the truth...







:


----------



## *guest (Oct 7, 2005)

I started a shiny clean August thread: http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=723172

Come oooooon down, you are the next contestants....


----------

